# Guess the ski area



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

I saw this when i was looking around on snow journal and thought it was pretty cool, some posts a pic from a ski area and you just try to guess where it is from.  So heres a pic i found, i think it is a moderate dificulty


----------



## ChileMass (May 8, 2005)

Sunapee?  

That's the Presidentials in the background with Madison, Adams and Washington from L - R, so this has to be looking at the Whites from the southwest.


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

nope, its north and west of sunapee


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> That's the Presidentials in the background with Madison, Adams and Washington from L - R, so this has to be looking at the Whites from the southwest.



It does look like that but its not.


----------



## pepperdawg (May 8, 2005)

SMuggs?  Burke?


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> SMuggs?  Burke?



close


----------



## ChileMass (May 8, 2005)

Bolton Valley.......all the trails on the right are the expansion they did about 10 years ago.....


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Bolton Valley.......all the trails on the right are the expansion they did about 10 years ago.....



yep your right and because of that u win...... well...


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

heres another one, both these pics are from the same ski area


----------



## riverc0il (May 8, 2005)

is that a riblet i see?  BV has been on my to do list, now i definitely gotta get there.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2005)

Bolton is a nice place.  Very under-rated and shopworn buildings.  Good skiing and they get a TON of snow thanks to Champlain.  The western exposure takes it away fairly quickly...the lifts can be slow though :x

Great BC options and XC options.  

For you, riverc0il, it is about 1:15 from St. Jay on Route 2.  Not too bad...

Good night skiing as well :wink:


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

no guesses on the second one trailboss or rivercoil


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2005)

For the second one, my "illegal" guess are MRG and/or Magic.  :wink:

Oh wait...I see HKD towers on that trail...Sunapee?


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> For the second one, my "illegal" guess are MRG and/or Magic.  :wink:
> 
> Oh wait...I see HKD towers on that trail...Sunapee?



HKD towers... come again, and ya it is sunapee


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

u wont get this one... actaully you probalby will but it is harder


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HKD towers are the snowmaking towers on the side of the trail  :wink:


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya knew that it was snow making towers but HKD what does that stand for


----------



## riverc0il (May 8, 2005)

wildcat


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2005)

What ski area is this?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2005)

Where is this?


----------



## ChileMass (May 8, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> What ski area is this?



That's from Sugarloaf, right?  That's Mt. Bigelow in the background, I believe......


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sugarloaf it is. :beer:


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Where is this?



sugarbush


----------



## loafer89 (May 8, 2005)

Where is this (yes this is the whole ski area)?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (May 8, 2005)

Loafer ive never been there but if thats the whole ski area, that place in RI? yawgoo or whatever its called?


----------



## loafer89 (May 8, 2005)

No, it's not Yagoo Valley :wink:


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)




----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW nice job..What gave it away?


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this pic i have, it looks almost exactly the same


----------



## ChileMass (May 8, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

>



That looks like Camel's Hump to the right.  Is this from Stowe?

BTW - that's quite a shot.  That could win best of the season or at least compete for #1......


----------



## loafer89 (May 8, 2005)

Where is this?


----------



## Zand (May 8, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this (yes this is the whole ski area)?



Otis Ridge. There's your "whole ski area".

And your other one is Black Mountain in Maine.


----------



## loafer89 (May 8, 2005)

Correct on both  

I thought that Otis Ridge would be a little more difficult, it's not a very popular place on most poeples minds.


----------



## loafer89 (May 8, 2005)

Where is this?


----------



## Zand (May 8, 2005)

What state is that in?


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this?



gunstock?


----------



## loafer89 (May 8, 2005)

It's not Gunstock, and sorry no hints


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> It's not Gunstock, and sorry no hints


big squaw, and oh ya i just pasted beswift on this post


----------



## loafer89 (May 8, 2005)

Nope, not Big Squaw :wink:


----------



## skibum1321 (May 8, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> this pic i have, it looks almost exactly the same



Is that Middle Earth?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 9, 2005)

Guess where this is...


----------



## djspookman (May 9, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

>




Stratton.. the half pipe judging "treehouse", the color of the lift towers, gondola, and six pack all give it away.

dave


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2005)

djspookman said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stratton it is.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about Owl's Head?  It could also be Shawnee Peak.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2005)

Just a suggestion. If embedding pics into the thread, please size them down a bit so we all don't have to scroll. 640 pixels wide is a good size. Thanks.


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Owl's Head it is


----------



## ChileMass (May 9, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awf170 - you never said where this is......my guess is Stowe???


----------



## djspookman (May 9, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



almost looks like Jay Looking towards the shoulder of Big Jay.. but I doubt myself..


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2005)

djspookman said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree with the Jay guess.  Looks like either Northway or Vermonter on the summit...was scratching my head on this one admittedly.  Great thread!


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 9, 2005)

Still no takers on mine


----------



## Zand (May 9, 2005)

Is yours Big Squaw?


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 9, 2005)

Nope, not Big Squaw.  Go south a little.


----------



## awf170 (May 9, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> djspookman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya its jay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, very impatiant huh :wink:


----------



## awf170 (May 9, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, i was going write that but i couldnt think of the name when i was posting it


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Where is this??


----------



## Zand (May 9, 2005)

loafer- Powder Ridge
skimaine- Sunday River


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

You are correct Powder Ridge it is


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Here is another one, where is this??


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Where is this (easy)????


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this (easy)????


Ski sundown


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Nope


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2005)

How about this one


----------



## bigbog (May 9, 2005)

Hey loafer89,
 Well....EVERYONE should know that the _Big Pipe_ and the main trail(forgot name!??) are from Hermon!  8)   There's some pretty land out that'away too...!!

*Are any of those pics from Saddleback...??


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2005)

One more.


----------



## Zand (May 9, 2005)

loafer- Butternut
allskiing- Mt. Snow (I was fantasizing about snowmobiling that lake everytime I ride the triple LOL)


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> loafer- Butternut
> allskiing- Mt. Snow (I was fantasizing about snowmobiling that lake everytime I ride the triple LOL)


Yep Mt Snow


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> (I was fantasizing about snowmobiling that lake everytime I ride the triple LOL)


You could get some real speed up on that Lake.


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Yes the second picture is a very old (pre tornado) picture from Butternut.

How about the first picture?

You are quite good, I shall have to get much more difficult


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

ALLSKIING Windham ?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING Windham ?


Nice job


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Where is this??


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2005)

Easy...


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Bigbog:

What small areas do you recommend in Maine? I've been to all the big boys, but I want to ski at Mt Abram, Eaton and Shawnee Peak. Are these places worth a side trip from Sugarloaf, or along the way up?

Thanks


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

ALLSKIING:

Killington? Lower Snowdon with Rams Head/Pico in the backround.


----------



## Zand (May 9, 2005)

allskiing, yours are easy. Killington. Any skier should know that LOL.

loafer- Camden. Seriously, I have no life and look at pics of ski areas all the time. You need to try harder to get me. (as long as it in the NE).


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Where is the other picture from?

All the pictures so far are my easy ones, but I am very impressed.


----------



## Zand (May 9, 2005)

You have Mt. Southington and Butternut 2 pages back.


----------



## bigbog (May 9, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Bigbog:
> 
> What small areas do you recommend in Maine? I've been to all the big boys, but I want to ski at Mt Abram, Eaton and Shawnee Peak. Are these places worth a side trip from Sugarloaf, or along the way up?
> 
> Thanks


 You know, I'm ashamed to say it, but I've never been to either Eaton(Skowhegan I think), or Shawnee Peak!!!  Mt. Abram just at night ~5seasons ago....it had rained during the day...  not much was open...of the few trails there.  A fun little hill for locals with an annual Tele-fest, but that's it for me at any of the three... :roll:  *A major change in boots will bring back the fun in skiing to a large degree...starting next season.. 8)


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Where is this?


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

The next time that we go to Maine, I plan on skiing at Shawnee and Possibly Eaton. I want to try Black Mtn again, as they had good terrain for the money.


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Where is this?


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 10, 2005)

BigBog got mine, it was Hermon with the "Huge" pipe.  

Loafer, Eaton is a funny little mountain with alot of charachter.  It is actually very steep for a small mountain.  Have you done Saddleback and Big Squaw?  I have a few picts of Eaton if you are interested, its nothing fancy at all but its skiing.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 10, 2005)

This one should be easy. Guess?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)




----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)




----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Dave: the first picture is Bromley


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Where is this (easy)????

I've been to Big Squaw only one time in March of 1999, and we were fortunate enough to have gone when the summit lift was working. I'ts a mountain with some classic narrow trails, and great views of Moosehead Lake, but the chairlifts were really sloooooow.

I would like to go to Eaton next year. How are they doing with the fire that they had this season? Will they survive to open next year?

Saddleback I've been to about 12-15 times.


----------



## bigbog (May 10, 2005)

I haven't skied Saddleback either.. :roll: .  Early April was the first time I've EVER gotten over to the Saddleback/Rangeley area.. :roll:  :roll: , what a beautiful area & great views...for the few homes up on the lower portion of the mountain...below the resort.  When I was always up (from upstate NY & later...Boston burbs) it was always for the wetlands/ponds/streams of Piscataquis Cty....south/west/north of (& incl.)the Katahdin Range/W.Branch(Penobscot) areas.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this?



Killington?  Sunday River?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

>



Killington...summit area.  I've just checked the title of your photo and I'm right  :wink:  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this?



How about Loon?


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

So much for naming photos :dunce:


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt it. Too far of a distant view to be Loon IMO.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> So much for naming photos :dunce:



I was just picking on you...made my guess and then looked at the photo link and was like, "huh.  Killington.  Great!"


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

No it is not Loon, and I see that the image has no name (thankfully).

Thanks for the information as I honestly did not know that the name would be listed. I thought that some of these pictures were on the harder side to figure out.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, looks flat and there is an express quad in the back there...maybe Bretton Woods or Snow.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

It's not Bretton Woods or Mount Snow


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

The terrain in the distance makes me think more of the Catskills or Berkshires than the Whites or Greens...


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

No Comment


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

>


This should be easy...


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sundown. The filename again confirmed it, but I was gonna guess that first. They have a distinctive base lodge.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

I created *THIS ALBUM* for use in this thread. All members can add photos here and they will automatically be resized down to 640 pixels wide. Please don't use any descriptive filenames!


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

Here's a tricky one:


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Berkshire East?


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Berkshire East?


Nope.


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

man, i never thought this thread would catch on this much


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> man, i never thought this thread would catch on this much



Pretty cool, huh?    Good idea for all of us missing the slopes  :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Jiminy Peak?
Catamount?


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> How about this one


Somerset reservoir from Mount Snow.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> u wont get this one... actaully you probalby will but it is harder


Loon?


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Jiminy Peak?
> Catamount?


You need to commit.  Are you just picking my fequent haunts or is there something in the pic that suggests one of these...?


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was already answered by rivercoil but u can still guess, and no its not loon.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> it was already answered by rivercoil but u can still guess, and no its not loon.


Oh.  Wildcat. I didn't see confirmation that RC was correct...


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

The ridge/mountain in the backround looks familiar to me from either place, but I pick Jiminy Peak.

The Berkshires (If I am correct) have a softer look than the green/whites.

Should I give away the answer to yesterdays pictures?


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The ridge/mountain in the backround looks familiar to me from either place, but I pick Jiminy Peak.


Correct. The Hot Wheels glade is visible in this pic taken from the Widow Whites Chair.


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh sry i forget to say that he was right


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Where is this??


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Where is this??

On a difficulty rating of 1-10, this picture is rated a 0 :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this??
> 
> On a difficulty rating of 1-10, this picture is rated a 0 :lol:


Superstar?


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Yup, Superstar June 1st 1994. 8)


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

How about this one:


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> How about this one:


Uhmm.....Pine Ridge?  :idea:


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

or this one: 





Pretty easy actually.


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

and how's this for an old piece of snowmaking equipment: 






Sorry about the giant picture earlier, I didn't realize it was so large, I have made it smaller now.

No Greg, that is not Pine Ridge, but this snow gun was found at Pine Ridge.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

Whoa - please use *this album* so we all don't have to scroll....

Here's another one:


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Catamount?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

If anybody gets this I will buy there lift ticket for a day.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Catamount?


Nope.


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)




----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> If anybody gets this I will buy there lift ticket for a day.



West Mountain


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Whoa - please use *this album* so we all don't have to scroll....
> 
> Here's another one:


Butternut


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it one of these 
  Beartown   	   Belleayre Mountain   	   Bobcat
Brantling Ski Slopes 	Bristol Mountain 	Buffalo Ski Club
Cazenovia 	Chestnut Ridge Country Park 	Cockaigne Ski Area
Concord 	Cortina Valley 	Double "H" Hole in the Woods Ranch
Dry Hill Ski Area 	Emery Country Park 	Four Seasons
Frost Ridge 	Gore Mountain 	Greek Peak
Hickory 	Hidden Valley 	Highmount
HoliMont 	Holiday Mountain 	Holiday Valley
Hunt Hollow 	Hunter Mountain 	Kissing Bridge
Kutsher's Country Club 	Labrador Mountain 	Landon Hill
Maple Ski Ridge 	McCauley Mountain 	Mount Peter
Mount Pisgah 	Northampton Park 	Oak Mountain
Orange County 	Peek'n Peak 	Pines Ski Area
Polar Peak 	Powder Mills 	Ridin-Hy
Rocking Horse Ranch 	Royal Mountain 	Sawkill Family Ski Centre
Scotch Valley 	Shu-Maker Mountain 	Skaneateles Ski Club
Ski Plattekill 	Ski Tamarack 	Ski Valley Club
Snow Ridge 	Song Mountain 	Sterling Forest
Swain Ski Center 	The Pines 	Thunder Ridge
Titus Mountain 	Toggenberg 	Val Bialas City Park
Villa Roma 	West Mountain 	Whiteface/Lake Placid
Willard Mountain 	Windham Mountain 	Winter Fun Park at Granit Hotel
Woods Valley  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

>


Sugarbush


----------



## ga2ski (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> If anybody gets this I will buy there lift ticket for a day.



Tenney?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: 
Nope


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nope


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Are you suggesting that New York State has TO MANY ski areas???


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)




----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



time to put in all the ski areas for the next state, im getting that free ticket :lol:


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> If anybody gets this I will buy there lift ticket for a day.


Scotch Valley


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that New York State has TO MANY ski areas???



its amazing how many skis area they had, when i heard they had the most skia areas in the country last year i didnt believe it because i never heard of them, most of them are so small though, still i would have guessed colorado or vermont


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

I am still waiting for my two pictures, do you guys give up or what?


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> How about this one:



Anyone care to guess.  This is NOT Pine Ridge!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> If anybody gets this I will buy there lift ticket for a day.


I will give a hint but then the deal is off. Its in Mass..But its also not open anymore.


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

hey rivercoil i think this is another one of those only purpose to boost ur post count threads, still very fun to guess the pics

+1


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for my two pictures, do you guys give up or what?


I do


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Brodie


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when u said it u should of said whoever gets it right wins a lift ticket to that place :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I meant :wink:


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for my two pictures, do you guys give up or what?



what are they i dont feel like searching 11 pages to find them


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Brodie


Is that for my pic?


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Yes, is it Brodie?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Yes, is it Brodie?


Yes sir.


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So can i still get the free tickets if i get it right :dunce:  :dunce: jk, that was a good one though :lol:  :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Here is one my pictures again, dave you should know this one.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Here is one my pictures again, dave you should know this one.


Bald hill


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Here is the first one again.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Bald Hill????? Where is that????


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

Are they the same place?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Bald Hill????? Where is that????


LOL..It was the hill on the Island at Exit 58. Closed in the 80's


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

You mean the two pictures? No they are in seperate areas.

I never heard of it and I live off of exit 58.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Here is one my pictures again, dave you should know this one.


Pine ridge


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Hint: It's NOT in New England


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> You mean the two pictures? No they are in seperate areas.
> 
> I never heard of it and I live off of exit 58.


http://www.nelsap.org/ Go to New York Then LongIsland and look for Bald Hill.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Hint: It's NOT in New England



Granite Peak at Mountain Creek?  FNA Vernon Valley/Great Gorge


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Hint: It's NOT in New England


Mountain creek?


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Nope 

Thanks for the link to NELSAP about Bald Hill, certainly we have had enough snow over the last few winters for skiing on Long Island. Too bad its closed


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Nope
> 
> Thanks for the link to NELSAP about Bald Hill, certainly we have had enough snow over the last few winters for skiing on Long Island. Too bad its closed


Its a big hill for Longisland. You should go check it out one day. I think there is a monument there now.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 10, 2005)

Have you guys been on the belt (exit 15 or so) by Starret City lately?  They're rehabilitating the old garbage dump.  I've often thought of earning some turn on that bad boy.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Do you want the answer to the picture????


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in Massachusetts either!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Do you want the answer to the picture????


Yes


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 10, 2005)

dry hill?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Have you guys been on the belt (exit 15 or so) by Starret City lately?  They're rehabilitating the old garbage dump.  I've often thought of earning some turn on that bad boy.


I have not seen it but any hill in this area is a good hill. :wink:


----------



## Zand (May 10, 2005)

teachski- Yawgoo?


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Shawnee Mountain On Deleware PA. 8)


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Shawnee Mountain On Deleware PA. 8)


Never skied PA. Good one.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 10, 2005)

Next time your heading into Staten Island or downtown Manhattan, give a lookie.  It's right after the Cross Bay Blvd exits.  When you see a shopping center on your right .... look left.  It sits right on Jamaica Bay.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

teachski:

Is that the small ski area in Brattleboro?


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 10, 2005)

So that's Shawnee?  I've been meaning to head to Camelback and blueknob one day.  Maybe parlay it into an Amish country trip


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2005)

Yes that is Shawnee, it an OKAY place with 600' of vertical. Camelback is more challenging with 800', but the runs end by the time that they get interesting.

I think that you mean Blue Mountain, as Blue Knob is by Altoona??


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Yes that is Shawnee, it an OKAY place with 600' of vertical. Camelback is more challenging with 800', but the runs end by the time that they get interesting.
> 
> I think that you mean Blue Mountain, as Blue Knob is by Altoona??




Correctamundo.  Blue knob is a bit farther out on I80


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

Just want to bring these two forward again:



			
				Greg said:
			
		

>





			
				Greg said:
			
		

>


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)




----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> teachski:
> 
> Is that the small ski area in Brattleboro?


BINGO!

That it is!  It's Living Memorial Park in Brattleboro, VT.


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> or this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other one has been guessed, how 'bout this one?


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what it is, but I'm not going to guess...


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2005)

Last one from me:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Last one from me:



If that was a triple chair, I'd swear it was Clairs way at Hunter.


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

How about this one?






NOT PINE RIDGE EITHER, Pine Ridge is here:




and there are more here: http://teachski.com/PineRidge/Photos.htm


----------



## teachski (May 10, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Just want to bring ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Butternut


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Greg your two shots look like Misery Whip at the loaf. and the other looks like loon from the Summit looking over can't dog toward Washington.  My guesses.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct!


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Last one from me:



Is it Magic?  I have no idea actually.


----------



## JimG. (May 11, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is Clair's; there was never a triple chair there.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Greg your two shots look like Misery Whip at the loaf. and the other looks like loon from the Summit looking over can't dog toward Washington.  My guesses.


Correct!


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. The funny thing is that's you Jim in the chair ahead...


----------



## JimG. (May 11, 2005)

Yes, from 12/30; ah the memories!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

OK, my turn to contribute to this cool thread.  

First, this toughie.   :wink:   BOTH are from the same area and, interestingly enough, were taken in December 2003  :wink:   Small hill with gnarly terrain...natural snow only...







 

Though these are watermarked, I took them  :wink: 

NO cheating now  :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

This one will probably be a gimmie:


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Burke


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Burke



Which one?   :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to stop bringing my flask when I ski. :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

The "larger" ski area in your third picture


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Is the other one the Lyndoville town hill?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The "larger" ski area in your third picture



Correct!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Is the other one the Lyndoville town hill?



Darn it!  I figured that either you or Chilemass would get it!  You're correct...it is the Lyndon Outing Club.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

NEK is always well represented by you.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)




----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>



Castlerock Double at Sugarbush...looking at Middle Earth.   :wink:


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Castlerock Double at Sugarbush...looking at Middle Earth.   :wink:


2 minutes. Not bad...


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)




----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Magic


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Magic


Nope.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>



BEast  :wink: 

The old Magic Triple...so Bob R gets half credit  :wink:


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> BEast  :wink:
> 
> The old Magic Triple...so Bob R gets half credit  :wink:


Damn, trailboss...you're good. Here's another ridiculously easy one:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the answer...but will yield to someone else... :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Where is this??


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this??



Flatten woods  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Hard to see Attitash? I see TB post after I was going to edit mine.  I think you are right.  I was on the wrong side of Washington.  Da


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Where is this??


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

A long way from a lift and flat. :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this??


Okemo?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob R...NOW use your last guess for this one  :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Nope, not Okemo.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Ok.  I thought it was the flats between Attitsh abd bear peak.   I do the b--- busting here. :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ok.  I thought it was the flats between Attitsh abd bear peak.   I do the b--- busting here. :wink:



This would be my guess as well...


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Attitash is correct

Okay this one has been waiting patiently for an answer for two days now.

Where is this????

I will buy the winner a lift ticket to Mnt Tom :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Attitash is correct
> 
> Okay this one has been waiting patiently for an answer for two days now.
> 
> ...



That is a toughie...old pic as well...I dunno...Bromley?


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Yes the picture is old (10+ years) so I appologize for the not so great quality.

Nope, it's not Bromley

Want a hint????


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Yes the picture is old (10+ years) so I appologize for the not so great quality.
> 
> Nope, it's not Bromley
> 
> Want a hint????



Sugarloaf?  

Sure...hint works for me :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

OK, here is the next one:


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OK, here is the next one:


Pat's Peak. Tricky one though. The only reason I got it was because I remember thinking to myself how impressive little Pats looked from some of your pics this season.


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

The hint is that the ski area opened to the public on January 13th, 1956 :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn it!  You got it.   :beer:


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the Vortex Double?

From what I remember, the trail maps didn't show a trail under that lift...do they open it up anyway?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Hammer--

This is the Peak Double with the Vortex Double to the right of it...

This liftline trail was opened during March 13th after that mammoth dump that we got...I'd been eyeing the liftline for some time and it was a sweet ride!!!  Some nice complex pitches and narrow shots.  Hoping they open it for good next season!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Next one:


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

Here's one:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Here's one:



Hmmm....looks like Wachusett a little bit.  How about Crotched?   :-?


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Hmmm....looks like Wachusett a little bit.  How about Crotched?   :-?


Nope...it is an area I went to, though, so you should be able to narrow it down pretty quickly.  8)


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Ir reminds me of the mid mountain deck at Sunday River.  Looking up toward Risky business and american express.


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Thetrailboss:

Cannon? 

The second hint for my picture is that it was taken at an area that has grown ALOT since 1982.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Thetrailboss:
> 
> Cannon?
> 
> The second hint for my picture is that it was taken at an area that has grown ALOT since 1982.



Darn it again!  Cannon it is  :wink: 

How about Okemo for your pic?  (May have already been guessed...)


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...OK.  Think I know...that is a good one  :wink:   

May be a toughie...so I'll yield to another poster  :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Nobody guessed my picture so far, but with two hints now it has been solved. Yes that is Okemo and the picture is from Lower Mountain Road on closing day April 26th 1993.


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should I give a hint?


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Where in the world is is Waldo, I mean Warren?

Can we take this game elsewhere in the world besides New England???


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Sunapee.  Only cause I thought I remember you posting you went there.  I thought that was a hint.


----------



## teachski (May 11, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> How about this one?


No takers?  Hint: It is in New England, but not MA, VT, RI or CT.


----------



## teachski (May 11, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg knows, does anyone else?


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

I am going to hazard a guess and say Bosquet??


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

Has everyone had their pics identified? If so, maybe we should start a new thread. This one is getting a bit unwieldy...


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

I have had all of my pictures answered except for the last one that I just posted.

It would be fun to take this challenge around the ski world.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I have had all of my pictures answered except for the last one that I just posted.


I wanna say Magic?


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

No, it's not Magic  

Is the other picture with the double chair and the ski racks from Bosquet?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where in the world is is Waldo, I mean Warren?
> 
> Can we take this game elsewhere in the world besides New England???



Pico.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, since Greg wants to put a close on this thread and start a new one, I'm going to offer my guess for this one, Hammer.  Is it Ragged?   :-?


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

We have a winner  , yes it is pico from April 9th 2005. Sad to see it closed with so much snow


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> We have a winner  , yes it is pico from April 9th 2005. Sad to see it closed with so much snow



I really liked Pico.  Was it as shopworn as it was during the 2000-2001 season?  Nice terrain and few folks.  The two express quads are nice...I really like the Birch Glades run off the summit.  I also like the furthest trail on skier's right off the top.  The lower triple, where the original T-bar used to be, serves some real gnarly stuff as well!  And who can forget Outpost?  Like a mini-Mad River Glen over there!!     I really am considering getting an ASC pass so I can ski Pico again...


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OK, since Greg wants to put a close on this thread and start a new one, I'm going to offer my guess for this one, Hammer.  Is it Ragged?   :-?


Nope.  It's in the same state, though...


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Truthfully I have not skied at Pico since January 2003, and my last experience there was less than pleasant, with poor quality snow, thin base depths and I had to fight with the ticket office for a voucher :angry: 

I skied the place ALOT in the 80's and 90's, and it is a great mountain that is unfortunately located in Killington's shadow. I remember some great powder days on 49er and Pike and in Birches Glade. I will never forget riding the summit poma, I thought that lift was going to kill me it was so steep.  

Now that I have the bronze pass, I hope to ski there next year. The ski season is MUCH shorter under ASC though.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Nope. It's in the same state, though...



Argh.  How about Gunstock?  



			
				loafer89 said:
			
		

> Truthfully I have not skied at Pico since January 2003, and my last experience there was less than pleasant, with poor quality snow, thin base depths and I had to fight with the ticket office for a voucher :angry:
> 
> I skied the place ALOT in the 80's and 90's, and it is a great mountain that is unfortunately located in Killington's shadow. I remember some great powder days on 49er and Pike and in Birches Glade. I will never forget riding the summit poma, I thought that lift was going to kill me it was so steep.
> 
> Now that I have the bronze pass, I hope to ski there next year. The ski season is MUCH shorter under ASC though.



Yeah, I've heard stories about the old Poma.  Is it as steep as Burke's though?  

I wish that they'd run it like the great mtn it used to be.  

So you didn't ski there in April?


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Argh.  How about Gunstock?


That's right, it's Gunstock.  I took the picture from the top of the novice area when I went during the Christmas holiday week.


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

No we did not get to ski at Pico as they closed on March 27th. My son was kind of perplexed by the fact that the ski area was closed with so much snow. I guess he gets that feeling from his father :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> No we did not get to ski at Pico as they closed on March 27th. My son was kind of perplexed by the fact that the ski area was closed with so much snow. I guess he gets that feeling from his father :wink:



I can never figure it out either.  Offer cheap tickets and get the folks up to ski...


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

Where is Warren now????


----------



## awf170 (May 11, 2005)

heres one, its out west


----------



## awf170 (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Warren now????



20 posts already today... bored huh


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2005)

No, I am actually quite buzy, but it is fun to post/look at all of these ski area pictures in the off season.


----------



## awf170 (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> No, I am actually quite buzy, but it is fun to post/look at all of these ski area pictures in the off season.



ya this thread is very fun


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 11, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ditto.....good thinking Austin!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres one, its out west


I don't care where it is I just want to go.


----------



## ga2ski (May 11, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like alta


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Warren now????


Berkshire East. Big Chief?


----------



## awf170 (May 11, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Zand (May 11, 2005)

Jiminy on the Berkshire Express. 

awf- I don't know many out west, but is that Snowbird?


----------



## awf170 (May 11, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Jiminy on the Berkshire Express.
> 
> awf- I don't know many out west, but is that Snowbird?



yes and how did u know that


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2005)

Yes..


----------



## awf170 (May 11, 2005)

i thing i noticed with this is you think you pictures are harder to guess then they really are.  So when you think you stumped people it ends up being easy... i will find a hard one :evil:


----------



## teachski (May 11, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am going to hazard a guess and say Bosquet??



Yes, you are right!


----------



## teachski (May 11, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## awf170 (May 11, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Anyone?



sunapee?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Zand (May 11, 2005)

Teachski- Woodbury?

ALLSKIING- Ragged? (Just a huge guess)


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Teachski- Woodbury?
> 
> ALLSKIING- Ragged? (Just a huge guess)


Nope.Hint its in NH


----------



## Zand (May 11, 2005)

Cranmore. (I know I'm right now)


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Cranmore. (I know I'm right now)


Yep..What gave it away. It was the pic for the bio on cranmore.


----------



## Zand (May 11, 2005)

Got that right. I had 2 more resorts in mind and Cranmore jumped out when I checked their trailmap and then your picture.


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

Here's one:


----------



## Zand (May 11, 2005)

There's Ragged! Looking up Spear Mountain with Showboat as the wide trail.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)




----------



## Zand (May 11, 2005)

Loon


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> There's Ragged! Looking up Spear Mountain with Showboat as the wide trail.


Correct!


----------



## teachski (May 11, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Teachski- Woodbury?
> 
> ALLSKIING- Ragged? (Just a huge guess)


Not Woodbury.  Give up?  Here's another clue.
Maine


----------



## Zand (May 11, 2005)

Titcomb?


----------



## teachski (May 12, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Loon


Nope.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>


Jiminy


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Jiminy.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Sundown


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2005)

Greg is that Black in NH?


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Greg is that Black in NH?


Nope. Hint: It's home to the self-proclaimed "steepest run in the Berkshires". In fact that photo is taken from the top of it.


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn,  I'm not the Mass ski guy.  Come on folks help. :wink:


----------



## Treeliner (May 12, 2005)

Hehe, Greg's picture is from good ol' Catamount, taken from the top of a little run called Catapult.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Hehe, Greg's picture is from good ol' Catamount, taken from the top of a little run called Catapult.


You're up!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it that steep?


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Is it that steep?


It's pretty steep, but it's short:













I think some of the longer steep runs at Jiminy (like Whirlaway or Jericho) or the Beast (not technically the Berkshires) are more challenging, but it's a fun run nonetheless.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)




----------



## Vortex (May 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>



I think this picture is missing the snow, did you edit it out? :wink:


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I think this picture is missing the snow, did you edit it out? :wink:


I figured I'd add one with a little more challenge...


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>


Mohawk


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Dave! What clued you in?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>


umm..well last night I was reading the hiking trip reports and that pic was in one of your reports.


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2005)

Where is this???


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> umm..well last night I was reading the hiking trip reports and that pic was in one of your reports.


  



			
				loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this???


Sugarloaf? One of the upper trails, maybe Bubblecuffer?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2005)

Sugarloafer:  Hmmm....looks like either Waterville Valley or Tumbler at Sugarbush North.


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2005)

Greg is right, it's upper Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf. 

I have not skied the upper part very often, because there was never enough snow, but from Spillway X-Cut on down that trail is very steep.  That part is in the sunlight in this picture.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Greg is right, it's upper Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf.


Wow. That was weird. It's the first trail that popped into my mind when I saw it. Not sure I've ever even skied that section, but I remember looking up at it and being impressed.


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2005)

Just the same, I remember skiing it top to bottom in February and getting one heck of a workout.  

Usually the moguls are huge on this trail as well as on Upper Winters Way.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Usually the moguls are huge on this trail as well as on Upper Winters Way.


On Lower Winter Way too:




Upper Winter's Way reminds me of Master Magician at Magic. Gnarley and rocky. riverc0il would probably love it!


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2005)

I have heard that the mountain is still well covered top to bottom as of early this week. Too bad they are closed   because I would drive up there for lift serviced skiing right now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I have heard that the ountain is still well covered top to bottom as of earrly this week. Too bad they are closed   because I would drive up there for lift serviced skiing right now.


With how the snow looked in April I bet there is snow in July.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2005)

OK, next one:


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OK, next one:


Killington? Glades Triple (or whatever they call it now - North Ridge?)?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Killington? Glades Triple (or whatever they call it now - North Ridge?)?



Nope.   :wink:


----------



## Paul (May 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OK, next one:



Okemo? Near Green Giant?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2005)

Nope.  Guess again.


----------



## Paul (May 13, 2005)

Who are three people who've never been in my kitchen?


----------



## ga2ski (May 13, 2005)

Cannon


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Cannon



D'OH.  Thought it would go on for a bit longer...you're correct.   :beer: 

Next one:


----------



## St. Jerry (May 13, 2005)

Jug Handle, Killington?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2005)

cps27 said:
			
		

> Jug Handle, Killington?



Nope, guess again  :wink:


----------



## GrizzlyFD (May 13, 2005)

I'm new to this...but try this one...


----------



## awf170 (May 13, 2005)

GrizzlyFD said:
			
		

> I'm new to this...but try this one...



killington and welcome


----------



## GrizzlyFD (May 13, 2005)

ok smartepants...i couldn't even log off before someone answered that last post... :lol: 




this one might be too easy


----------



## Vortex (May 13, 2005)

Your still welcomed to the board though.  Welcome.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2005)

GrizzlyFD said:
			
		

> ok smartepants...i couldn't even log off before someone answered that last post... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'd be the chutes at Jay Peak  :wink:


----------



## Treeliner (May 13, 2005)

Let's see if you guys can get this one...I'll be impressed.


----------



## St. Jerry (May 13, 2005)

Stratton, sunrise super trail?


----------



## GrizzlyFD (May 13, 2005)

alright thats it...time to go out of the area...




once again...it might be too easy...


----------



## St. Jerry (May 13, 2005)

China Bowl, Vail.


----------



## GrizzlyFD (May 13, 2005)

yes it is...and it was fantastic...i spent a couple days out in vail and breck this past January...they were both 100% open even though there wasn't that much snow around.  The back bowls at vail were amazing, but the imperial bowl and lake chutes at breck were ridiculous.  The lake chutes were probably the steepest runs I've ever skied.  The burn at breck reminded me of skiing the woods at Jay.

I'll try to post a trip report if I get the chance. (and my wife allows me...sorry Bob R...can a new guy rip on a big shot around here?)
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4324&start=30

Matt


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2005)

Where is this?


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2005)

Where is this?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2005)

GrizzlyFD said:
			
		

> I'm new to this...but try this one...


What trail is this?


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2005)

My guess is that it is the Catwalk trail off of Killington Peak??


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> My guess is that it is the Catwalk trail off of Killington Peak??


Oh yeah...Your right Thanks.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2005)

Not a clue


----------



## gwags (May 13, 2005)

Treeliner's is Bromley


----------



## ga2ski (May 13, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Anyone?



looks like Wildcat, but i can't figure out where it would have been taken with buildings.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Let's see if you guys can get this one...I'll be impressed.


My guess is Mount Snow.


----------



## pepperdawg (May 13, 2005)

No Green towers at flatnsow....

Of course I cant add anything usefull....but not Mt slow...

Flatton???


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2005)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> No Green towers at flatnsow....
> 
> Of course I cant add anything usefull....but not Mt slow...


It's been a while since I skied Snow. I thought the trail layout looked a lot like the runs under the quad on the West side - "Standard".


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not wildcat.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Let's see if you guys can get this one...I'll be impressed.


Its got to be Stratton


----------



## Zand (May 13, 2005)

How'd you guys miss ALLSKIING's pic? That has OKEMO written all over it!


----------



## Treeliner (May 14, 2005)

gwags said:
			
		

> Treeliner's is Bromley



Sorry guys, forgot to update you all, gwags got it!


----------



## Treeliner (May 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this?



My guess would be Catamount


----------



## ga2ski (May 14, 2005)

quote="ALLSKIING"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone?[/quote]

Ascutney????


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 14, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> How'd you guys miss ALLSKIING's pic? That has OKEMO written all over it!


Zand your good!! :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> quote="ALLSKIING"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Allski,  Is that a cloud formation over the utility pole?  It's very interesting.


----------



## awf170 (May 14, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okemo... oops already answered :dunce:


----------



## Zand (May 14, 2005)

Why are you still trying to answer a picture that was answered correct 10 posts ago?


----------



## awf170 (May 14, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Why are you still trying to answer a picture that was answered correct 10 posts ago?



because im a complete idiot :dunce:  :dunce: , i didnt notice it because i was just skimming through and saw the pic and didnt see that it was answered  :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 14, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No takers for this one???


----------



## awf170 (May 14, 2005)

heres one.... you need hints?





heres one, its in NE

i doubt anyone will get this
heres a hint... the pic is not recent


----------



## loafer89 (May 14, 2005)

My picture is not Catamount


----------



## loafer89 (May 14, 2005)

That is a very old picture of Sunday River, I think from about 1980 or so.


----------



## awf170 (May 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> That is a very old picture of Sunday River, I think from about 1980 or so.



dang i thought that one was hard 2...


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

heres one


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 15, 2005)

I have no clue Austin, but that is one stunning picture.  Somewhere out west?


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

ya its out west


----------



## loafer89 (May 15, 2005)

My guess is that it is in British Columbia, maybe Whistler/Blackomb?

Judging by the high treeline and the low elevation of the glacier in the picture it must be on the pacific coast.


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> My guess is that it is in British Columbia, maybe Whistler/Blackomb?
> 
> Judging by the high treeline and the low elevation of the glacier in the picture it must be on the pacific coast.


yep, its the top of whistler


----------



## eatskisleep (May 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> That is a very old picture of Sunday River, I think from about 1980 or so.


Yeah I knew that one too.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 15, 2005)

Guess where this is taken from:


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Guess where this is taken from:



i no it because i saw the pics before on T4T but for the sake of other people guess it i wont say, that is a real good one to guess though... i probably wouldnt of knew it


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Guess where this is taken from:


Killington? That looks like it could be Ascutney in the distance. Wild guess, really...


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

If you get this one i will buy you a lift ticket to it,and yes it is still open


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> If you get this one i will buy you a lift ticket to it,and yes it is still open


A-Basin?


----------



## loafer89 (May 15, 2005)

It's somewhere in Australia, perhaps Perisher Blue?


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> It's somewhere in Australia, perhaps Perisher Blue?


in australia, not perisher blue... who else agrees with me that loafer should not be able to participate in this post because he is too good at it :wink: ... how do know all of this.


----------



## loafer89 (May 15, 2005)

Very Funny   


Honestly, I looked at alot of my brothers pictures for his ski trip to Australia last July, and that is one of the few places that I know of where there are still leaves on the trees in the winter. So for me the trees gave it away.

Mount Hotham?


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Very Funny
> 
> 
> Honestly, I looked at alot of my brothers pictures for his ski trip to Australia last July, and that is one of the few places that I know of where there are still leaves on the trees in the winter. So for me the trees gave it away.
> ...



nope, and how did he like the skiing down there, it looks pretty awsome actually, one place has over 50 lifts!!! i was really bored 2day so i looked around at random ski areas in other countries( yes that is what i do in my free time)


----------



## loafer89 (May 15, 2005)

Well my brother liked it enough to call me on a nice hot July day to tell me he was skiing in powder :angry:   

My brother also went skiing in New Zealand after spending about 3-4 days in Australia.

Thredbo?


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Well my brother liked it enough to call me on a nice hot July day to tell me he was skiing in powder :angry:
> 
> My brother also went skiing in New Zealand after spending about 3-4 days in Australia.
> 
> Thredbo?


umm no  :wink:  :wink: yeah your right, you want your free ticket now


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

i will stump you loafer


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

heres one for you




you arent getting that one


----------



## loafer89 (May 15, 2005)

Somewhere in British Columbia, or Alberta?


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Somewhere in British Columbia, or Alberta?



not answering, no hints for you, you have to get the exact ski area


----------



## Treeliner (May 15, 2005)

Since we've gone out farther than new england, here's another one for you guys. Oh, and awf170, I happen to be a big fan of British Columbia, your photo is from Sun Peaks Resort.


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Since we've gone out farther than new england, here's another one for you guys. Oh, and awf170, I happen to be a big fan of British Columbia, your photo is from Sun Peaks Resort.



snowbird, yep its sun peaks


----------



## Zand (May 15, 2005)

Can we take this back to New England? I need more points...


----------



## teachski (May 16, 2005)

how 'bout this:  (not too hard)


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 16, 2005)

I'll be impressed if somone gets this one


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> how 'bout this:  (not too hard)



My old home...the Lyndon Outing Club!    

Have you skied there?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

I'm bringing this one back to the head of the pack... :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Guess where this is taken from:



If this hasn't been guessed, I'd say it is one of the entrances to Lower FIS at Sugarbush...


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

Thetrailboss:

Burke?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Thetrailboss:
> 
> Burke?



Yes sireee...you're right!   :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

This one is still unanswered


----------



## JimG. (May 16, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This one is still unanswered



Belt Parkway, Hunter Mtn. The lack of bodies on the trail confused me at first.


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

Nope, it's not Hunter :wink:


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2005)

Outback at Jiminy Peak?


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

Negative :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

How about Attitash?


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

Not even close  

Hint: It's not in New England


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

OK :-?  Boyne Michigan?


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

Okay, okay

JimG was VERY close with his guess


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

OK, how about Windham?


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

Nope, hint: the area in question is owned by the New York State DEP. 


Your picture of Burke, is that from a brochure? I remember seeing it somewhere, that's how I guessed it.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Nope, hint: the area in question is owned by the New York State DEP.
> 
> 
> Your picture of Burke, is that from a brochure? I remember seeing it somewhere, that's how I guessed it.



OK, I know the mtn, but again, will defer to another poster to guess.   :wink: 

As for the pic..have it saved on my computer...came from first tracks I believe...I'm not taking ownership of it...I honestly don't remember where it came from and that's why I didn't give them credit.


----------



## Zand (May 16, 2005)

trailboss- Belleayre (sp?)?

skimaine- sugarbush or MRG- one of the doubles?


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

Yes, my picture is of the Roaring Brook trail at Belleayre, at last it is solved


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Belt Parkway, Hunter Mtn. The lack of bodies on the trail confused me at first.



Belt Parkway has bigger cliffs on the side..






*Belt Parkway*


----------



## JimG. (May 16, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought his shot was taken farther down the trail near where it intersects the bottom of Racers. It does look similar to that area.

Guess I don't get on to Belt much.


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2005)

JimG said:
			
		

> I thought his shot was taken farther down the trail near where it intersects the bottom of Racers. It does look similar to that area.
> 
> Guess I don't get on to Belt much.



Only late in the season will I ski the Belt..
Hunter's bad reputation is taken from that very trail - it's the easiest way to get down from the top..


----------



## Treeliner (May 16, 2005)

Here's another one. Did a section of the Appalachian Trail that crossed the top of a ski resort less than a month ago, this is a shot from it.


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2005)

Hunter's bad reputation is truly undeserved, I've almost never had bad snow on Belt Parkway, only some bad skiers/boarders, but you can find that anywhere else. For me Hellgate can get crazy at times with alot of skiers on it that should not be.


----------



## JimG. (May 16, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> For me Hellgate can get crazy at times with alot of skiers on it that should not be.



Those are the folks who missed the cutoff for Belt on top of the hill. I agree that Hellgate can get crazy with bodies flying and plopping everywhere...particularly bad after 3pm.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Here's another one. Did a section of the Appalachian Trail that crossed the top of a ski resort less than a month ago, this is a shot from it.



How about Stratton?


----------



## Zand (May 16, 2005)

treeliner- Okemo? It looks like the Northstar Express and Green Ridge Triple at the summit.


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Hunter's bad reputation is truly undeserved, I've almost never had bad snow on Belt Parkway, only some bad skiers/boarders, but you can find that anywhere else. For me Hellgate can get crazy at times with alot of skiers on it that should not be.



word...

Hellgate and Belt are the two main ways for beginners/intermediates to get down from the top...  On a crowded weekend - we avoid them...


----------



## Treeliner (May 16, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> treeliner- Okemo? It looks like the Northstar Express and Green Ridge Triple at the summit.



Nope.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Zand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get my guess (Stratton?)


----------



## Treeliner (May 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Treeliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not Stratton.


----------



## teachski (May 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it!


----------



## Paul (May 16, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K-Mart?


----------



## Treeliner (May 16, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> Treeliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Negative...But you guys are the right track. Remember: the AT goes to the peak of this ski resort.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, well, let's see...Mt Snow?


----------



## Treeliner (May 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Treeliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not Mt. Snow


----------



## Zand (May 16, 2005)

Bromley?


----------



## Treeliner (May 16, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Bromley?



Bingo  :wink: 

It was a really nice hike, with some great views of Stratton. Given it's exposure, it had a relatively large amount of snow on it compared to Bromley. Here's a pic of it:







Excuse my off-topicness


----------



## eatskisleep (May 16, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> eatskisleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not Killington.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> eatskisleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not Sugarbush either.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 16, 2005)

These 2 might be easy.

Where is is this?





Where is this?


----------



## BrockVond (May 16, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Yes, my picture is of the Roaring Brook trail at Belleayre, at last it is solved



Yeah, that fence is a Belleayre giveaway. I would have gotten this one, dammit.


----------



## ga2ski (May 16, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Here's another one. Did a section of the Appalachian Trail that crossed the top of a ski resort less than a month ago, this is a shot from it.



although I've never been there.  Is it Pico?


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2005)

Skimaine4ever said:
			
		

> These 2 might be easy.
> 
> Where is is this?


Shawnee Peak. I recognized the logo...  :wink:

Everyone - please use *THIS ALBUM* for pics. It will automatically size them down to 640 pixels so we won't have to scroll.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 17, 2005)

lol, I realized the logo was in there after I posted it.  Sorry for the huge picture, it didnt appear that big on there website.


----------



## awf170 (May 17, 2005)

heres an easy one


----------



## Geoff (May 17, 2005)

Heavenly.

OK. Here's one:


----------



## awf170 (May 17, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> Heavenly.
> 
> OK. Here's one:


yep and is that in north america? to the looks of it doesnt seem it


----------



## Geoff (May 17, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hint:  1 hour from the airport at Christchurch.


----------



## Ig ODC (May 18, 2005)

AWF asked back on page 2 of this post what HKD stood for, it stands for the maker of the snowgun, Herman K Dupre, who is one of the owners/operators of Seven Springs Resort, in Western PA.  They have been making these guns since the 70's I would guess, and they worked so well they are now sold worldwide.  They are constantly improving on these guns, and have a test area for new protypes.  From a friend who makes snow, he says this type of gun (mounted on a pole) work better than the fans, cannons, tripods, etc...He actually says there is another brand that looks similar to the HKD (mounted on a pole) that works even better.


----------



## awf170 (May 18, 2005)

Ig ODC said:
			
		

> AWF asked back on page 2 of this post what HKD stood for, it stands for the maker of the snowgun, Herman K Dupre, who is one of the owners/operators of Seven Springs Resort, in Western PA.  They have been making these guns since the 70's I would guess, and they worked so well they are now sold worldwide.  They are constantly improving on these guns, and have a test area for new protypes.  From a friend who makes snow, he says this type of gun (mounted on a pole) work better than the fans, cannons, tripods, etc...He actually says there is another brand that looks similar to the HKD (mounted on a pole) that works even better.



thanks for the info! ya those one on the poles seem to be very good...  i have heard that jimminy peak has a new type of snowgun that makes way more realistic snow and a lot more faster... never been to jiminy peak can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> i have heard that jimminy peak has a new type of snowgun that makes way more realistic snow and a lot more faster... never been to jiminy peak can anyone confirm this?


I've never heard this and I do ski at Jiminy quite a bit. A great AZ challenge question. I will say Jiminy puts out more snow than any other ski area in the Berkshires that I've skied.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 18, 2005)

Anyone want to guess mine again?





 Hint it is not in NY.


----------



## ozskier (May 19, 2005)

> Where is this?



Saddleback.  Royal Coachman, under the Rangeley double.


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (May 20, 2005)

*How bout this one*

Where's Waldo?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2005)

Good one Rufus...I'd say backside of MRG but the land in the background is not flat enough.  Fairly high and broad mtn as well...you might want to also send that photo into the "guess which ski area" album in case the name of the mtn is listed on it  :wink:


----------



## GrizzlyFD (May 20, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it Broken River?


----------



## eatskisleep (May 21, 2005)

*Re: How bout this one*



			
				RuffusCorncobb said:
			
		

> Where's Waldo?


At first I thought the backside of Jay but upon further "looking" I got to see that it was Saddle Back mountain...


----------



## ga2ski (May 21, 2005)

*Re: How bout this one*



			
				RuffusCorncobb said:
			
		

> Where's Waldo?



I'm guessing Cannon or Mittersil based on the rine ice(sp?)


----------



## awf170 (May 27, 2005)

heres another pic... i cant let my thread die :wink:


----------



## ga2ski (May 27, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres another pic... i cant let my thread die :wink:


king pine chair at sugarloaf


----------



## awf170 (May 27, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 28, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this in the east? Looks like it but just checking.


----------



## St. Jerry (May 28, 2005)

Hunta?


----------



## awf170 (May 28, 2005)

its in the east and it isnt hunter


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 28, 2005)

Sunday river


----------



## awf170 (May 28, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Sunday river


nope


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Anyone want to guess mine again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone ever guess this one correct? I'll take a stab and say Paradise at MRG.


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres another pic... i cant let my thread die :wink:


I think that's a six-pack. Must be Stratton.


----------



## hammer (May 31, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I think that's a six-pack. Must be Stratton.


Ragged also has a six-pack, but the area at the bottom looks different, so I don't think it's Ragged.
Never been to Stratton, though, so I don't know if Greg's guess is right...


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know that. I thought Jiminy and Stratton were the only two. Thanks for the info.


----------



## awf170 (May 31, 2005)

ya its stratton and is that a 6 pack it doesnt look like it


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jun 1, 2005)

Eatsleepski,is it Wildcat looking down the Wildcat Valley Ski Trail?
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 1, 2005)

I am old but it looks like a quad to me


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> I am old but it looks like a quad to me


It looks similar to the size of Jiminy's six. If you look closely, at the chair in front, there is clearly two seats between those guys, and both of them are straddling their respective two end seats.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ski_resort_observer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate to say it guys, but looks like a Poma or Doppelmeyr Fixed Grip Quad to me.  Note the footrests (only FOUR), the grips, and the space between the chairs.  Also notice the design of the base terminal...looks like a Poma Alpha series.  

Also note that one chair is full with only four people in it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Hate to say it guys, but looks like a Poma or Doppelmeyr Fixed Grip Quad to me.  Note the footrests (only FOUR), the grips, and the space between the chairs.


Yeah - I guess you're right. The grips definitely aren't detachable. Do I get extra points for guessing the right ski area, but having no valid reason?!  :blink:  :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 1, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Eatsleepski,is it Wildcat looking down the Wildcat Valley Ski Trail?
> ((*
> *))NHPH



ya its wildcat


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 1, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> NHpowderhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you said it was Stratton?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 2, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no the answer to eatskisleep was wildcat i just knew the answer already because i have already saw that pic posted


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes it is Wildcat. I actually posted a bunch of pictures in a trip report here but no one replied to the topic but AWF170 I think.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 3, 2005)

heres one


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sugarbush?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 3, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Sugarbush?



ya, we should see who got the most total out of this thread... i think your killing everyone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 3, 2005)

For the life of me I can't figure out where that is at the bush...Help its driving me nuts.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 3, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> For the life of me I can't figure out where that is at the bush...Help its driving me nuts.



its looking at north lynx peak and the trail all the way to the left is middle earth


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 3, 2005)

Get this one and I will be very impressed


----------



## awf170 (Jun 3, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Get this one and I will be very impressed



what continet


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 3, 2005)

Europe

The picture is nearly 20 years old  

I keep giving away too many hints :-?


----------



## Powderhound21 (Jun 3, 2005)

Somewhere in france...


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 3, 2005)

No, it's not in France and no more hints


----------



## Powderhound21 (Jun 3, 2005)

Scottland?


Wait...
Italy?


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 3, 2005)

One more hint:

I was skiing on the day that the picture was taken:

July 5th, 1989


----------



## Powderhound21 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ahh. So it had to be high up.

Since switzerland has alot of high terrain, Ill go with switzerland.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes it is high up 10,500' +


----------



## Powderhound21 (Jun 3, 2005)

So was that a yes to switzerland??


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 3, 2005)

No more hints, sorry


----------



## awf170 (Jun 3, 2005)

zermatt


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 3, 2005)

negative


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 4, 2005)

Chile


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 4, 2005)

It's in Europe, and it's a place that you can ski 365 days a year.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 4, 2005)

was just looking around and it looks like this is going to be the first thread ever with over 10,000 views... wow thats pretty crazy


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Jun 5, 2005)

I skied on a glacier last year in July.  It was Passo Tonale in the Adamello range of mountains of the Dolomites in Italy.  I know that place is opened 365 days a year.  By any chance is that the place you were at?

Here is a link to more info on Passo Tonale:
http://www.passotonale.it/ing/


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 5, 2005)

No, it's not in Italy, another hint is that it is located in Austria.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 5, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> No, it's not in Italy, another hint is that it is located in Austria.


Kaprun?


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 5, 2005)

Nope


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 5, 2005)

My last try.............OBERTAUERN.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 5, 2005)

No, but the name of the ski area starts with an s


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2005)

Schruns


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 5, 2005)

no, thats not it


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 5, 2005)

no, thats not it


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 5, 2005)

Saalbach


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 5, 2005)

No, I think that we are running out of ski areas that start with the letter s


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 5, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> No, I think that we are running out of ski areas that start with the letter s


Thats all google gave me :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> No, I think that we are running out of ski areas that start with the letter s


'

i think not.... austria has way to many ski areas
  Saalbach-Hinterglemm-Leogang   	   Scheffau   	   Schladming
Schruns 	Schrocken 	Schwaz - Pill
Seeboden 	Seefeld Tirol 	Serfaus
Silbertal 	Sillian 	Solden/Otz Valley
Spital am Pyhrn 	St Christoph am Arlberg 	St Gallenkirch
St Jakob in Defereggen 	St Johann im Pongau 	St Lorenzen ob Murau
St Margarethen im Lungau 	St Michael im Lungau 	St Wolfgang
St. Anton am Arlberg 	St. Johann 	Steeg im Lechtal
Stubai Glacier 	Soll


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2005)

its amazing how many ski areas there can be in such a small area


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 5, 2005)

The second letter is a t


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 5, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The second letter is a t


The last resort on that list


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ya it says glacier so it must be it :wink: 
i guess that 2 i guess....
Any loafer  how would you compare out west to europe, i used to always think europe was way better but i have heard bad things about it


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes it is the Stubai Glacier, the picture was taken just below the Eisgrat resteraunt looking at the Nuestift Valley.

About a month after I was skiing there, a canadian hockey player went missing on the glacier while snowboarding. They finally found his body in the summer of 2003, when alot of the glacier melted away with the heatwave in Europe, ick.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 5, 2005)

heres a pic, i think it is moderately hard but stll a very cool pic


----------



## Powderhound21 (Jun 5, 2005)

Those glades in the center of the pic are really nice looking, but I have no Idea where.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 6, 2005)

Whistler/Blackomb 1960's?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 6, 2005)

GrizzlyFD said:
			
		

> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  It's Mt Hutt, New Zealand.

Here's one from North America taken on the 4th of July.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 6, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> Here's one from North America taken on the 4th of July.



A-basin.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 6, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  Hint: You ride a tram to get to the skiing.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 6, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres a pic, i think it is moderately hard but stll a very cool pic



What a cool old picture of Creekside.  You can clearly see all the terrain off the Peak like the cornice at the top of West Bowl and Whistler Bowl.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 6, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



squaw valley


----------



## awf170 (Jun 6, 2005)

nice 10,000 views... cool
Im so proud of my little thread


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's my most obscure one.  You're looking at a 1000 vertical foot diesel-powered t-bar.  Hint: Southern Hemisphere


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 9, 2005)

Bariloche?


----------



## St. Jerry (Jun 9, 2005)

Lake Tittikatta?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 9, 2005)

mt cook new zealand


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2005)

How about this one?


----------



## Cityskier (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like BC, but I'm not sure.

Here's an easy one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Cityskier.  Hope to see more of you.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cityskier said:
			
		

> Looks like BC, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Here's an easy one.



snowbird that is easy, but an awsome pic still


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> How about this one?



It's the "Meathook" lift at Fernie in BC...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2005)

Answering your own photos, huh DMC?  :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 9, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was looking at it and i was like oh its fernie... didnt give me enough time... do people ski that wall above the lift


----------



## Cityskier (Jun 9, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards, Cityskier.  Hope to see more of you.



Thanks boss!  Good to be here...


----------



## Cityskier (Jun 9, 2005)

One more...a little more obscure...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 9, 2005)

Cityskier said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome CitySkier.  Did you come over cause of ty's thread on the (K) board?


----------



## Cityskier (Jun 9, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Cityskier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did.  I thought I had signed up here in the past, but haven't been here in a while.  Chatted with Greg over there a while ago...he lives in my old hometown.  Small world.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 9, 2005)

Great,   glad to have you here.  I poke around a bit over there as well. Nice to have a good group from Killington.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Cityskier (Jun 9, 2005)

I want to go there!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> mt cook new zealand



Close.  You can see Mt Cook from there.


----------



## GrizzlyFD (Jun 10, 2005)

Try to figure this one out:









Both taken from the same area


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks like Hawaii to me, but I don't know what the ski area is...


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Cityskier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude... Welcome...  Didnt think we'd be able to converse since I intentionally revoked my password on KZone... 

Cityskier rocks!


----------



## Cityskier (Jun 10, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man.  I saw your IM, but you were already offline.  I would have tracked you down at HunterMountain.net...


----------



## Zand (Jun 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

>



Has this one been answered yet? It looks like Killington again.


----------



## Cityskier (Jun 10, 2005)

One more for you guys...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 10, 2005)

Fyi, We have a ...name the view... hiking thread similar to this now.  Thankx to Austin.  Take a peak over there.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4531


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Jun 10, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys does this mean that both of you have left the Kzone for good?  Will I have to come over here to converse with both of you?


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Jun 10, 2005)

Cityskier said:
			
		

> One more for you guys...



Is it Snowbasin? Just guessing here since I have never been there.  Nice pics though.


----------



## tropicalskier (Jun 11, 2005)

GrizzlyFD said:
			
		

> Try to figure this one out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mauna Kea on the Big Island, Hawaii?

Been following this thread for a long time and it's my first post here on these boards. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2005)

tropicalskier said:
			
		

> Been following this thread for a long time and it's my first post here on these boards. Keep 'em coming.


Welcome!


----------



## GrizzlyFD (Jun 11, 2005)

That's it



			
				tropicalskier said:
			
		

> GrizzlyFD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 13, 2005)

This is not technically a ski area, but guess the location and the area that it is near:


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 13, 2005)

What is this mountain?  Bonus where am i standing?


----------



## St. Jerry (Jun 14, 2005)

Mountain is Keystone

You are standing at Breckenridge.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 14, 2005)

cps27 said:
			
		

> Mountain is Keystone
> 
> You are standing at Breckenridge.



Nope . . . It is in CO though.


----------



## St. Jerry (Jun 15, 2005)

Ski Cooper?

I dunno...


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 15, 2005)

cps27 said:
			
		

> Ski Cooper?
> 
> I dunno...



Cooper is correct.  I was BC skiing near the 10th Mountain Hut.  Hut skiing is a blast.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jun 17, 2005)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php 
This should go first guess.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 17, 2005)

wildcat


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jun 17, 2005)

tree_skier wrote 





> wildcat


yup. That was way too easy.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Jun 24, 2005)

where is this at


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jun 25, 2005)

I'll bet it's in Japan. Not sure which mnt.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Jun 25, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> I'll bet it's in Japan. Not sure which mnt.
> ((*
> *))NHPH


suprisingly not,  ya i could see those tricky japenese coming up with something like that :lol:


----------



## Strat (Jun 25, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> NHpowderhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhere out in CO, like breckenridge or something?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 25, 2005)

Strat said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, there are no 8 packs in this country, it really hard so just guess the country


----------



## Treeliner (Jun 25, 2005)

My guess would be somewhere in the alps....France?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 25, 2005)

alps yes, france no


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 25, 2005)

Flaine, France


----------



## awf170 (Jun 29, 2005)

heres another one( cant let my thread die :wink: )


----------



## awf170 (Jun 29, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Flaine, France



no i said it wasnt in france.... i guess my wording was confusing :-?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 29, 2005)

i just noticed that this thread accounts for almost 2% of the total posts on this whole website :blink:


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jun 29, 2005)

Answer to awf170 previous resort:
Horbergjoch, Zillertal, Austria 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Jun 29, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Answer to awf170 previous resort:
> Horbergjoch, Zillertal, Austria
> ((*
> *))NHPH



yeah... how did u get that, go to the doppliermair site?


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jun 29, 2005)

:lol: 
((*
*))*NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Jun 30, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres another one( cant let my thread die :wink: )



come on.... dmc im ashamed


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2005)

Must be Huntah' then...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 30, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Must be Huntah' then...



yep


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2005)

Next....


----------



## awf170 (Jun 30, 2005)

heres another one... kinda cool it is a reflection of the window


----------



## blacknblue (Jun 30, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres another one... kinda cool it is a reflection of the window


Squaw Valley


----------



## awf170 (Jun 30, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep... you got any pics for this?


----------



## blacknblue (Jun 30, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> blacknblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  I was just there in May and went photo-happy, including a video from the Tram! (makes some people a little queasy...)


----------



## blacknblue (Jun 30, 2005)

Okay, not one, but _two_ ski areas.  You have to guess both!  (Hint: the Continental Divide separates the two.)


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 2, 2005)

There are no pictures on your post, but the continental divide seperates Loveland Basin from Arapahoe Basin.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 2, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> There are no pictures on your post, but the continental divide seperates Loveland Basin from Arapahoe Basin.



i got a picture


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 5, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> There are no pictures on your post, but the continental divide seperates Loveland Basin from Arapahoe Basin.


Not sure why the pic isn't showing for you. Is this a problem for anyone/everyone else?
Nope; this isn't a pic of Loveland and A-Bay, but you're right about the Divide separating those two as well.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see it in your post either.  It does work for me if I navigate to the pic directly though...

http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos859/1/27/54/46/63/2/263465427105_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 5, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> blacknblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was there the other day, but not today.  Try posting it in the gallery and relink it.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 6, 2005)

is it Eldora and winter park


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 6, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> is it Eldora and winter park


Bingo!  Nice work.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 7, 2005)

heres one... kinda easy


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres one... kinda easy



Looks like Sunapee's Sunbowl.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 7, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








didnt think it would be so easy


----------



## awf170 (Jul 7, 2005)

heres another one










ohhh ya same place


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Dope, that looks tasty to me  :wink:  :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 8, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no guesses


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jul 8, 2005)

Jackson Hole?
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## pizza (Jul 8, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Jackson Hole?
> ((*
> *))NHPH



That's what I was going to say..
That drop-off looks like Corbett's. But I've never been there.. So I don't know for sure.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 9, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> NHpowderhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope


----------



## Geoff (Jul 9, 2005)

This kind of looks like Granite Chief at Squaw


----------



## awf170 (Jul 9, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> This kind of looks like Granite Chief at Squaw



nope


----------



## Treeliner (Jul 9, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kirkwood?


----------



## awf170 (Jul 9, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, you got any pics for guessin


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## blacknblue (Jul 11, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

>


Solitude Resort in Utah


----------



## Treeliner (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's one for you guys


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 11, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> Here's one for you guys


Whistler Mountain from Blackcomb


----------



## Treeliner (Jul 11, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> Whistler Mountain from Blackcomb



Got it, couldn't tell how easy it would be. I actually took that photo last week, it was a pretty cool trip, here's another picture from it in case anyone was interested.







Back to the game: This picture was taken from a lookout post on what mountain?


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

got any more whistler pics from last week


----------



## Treeliner (Jul 11, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> got any more whistler pics from last week



yea, a bunch of them are here:

Whistler  - July 2005


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice did u mountain bike 2?


----------



## Treeliner (Jul 11, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Treeliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, the mountain biking was really amazing; quite an experience. the singletrack there was like nothing I had ever ridden

have you been there?

Edit: Congrats on 1000  :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

> yeah, the mountain biking was really amazing; quite an experience. the singletrack there was like nothing I had ever ridden
> 
> have you been there?
> 
> Edit: Congrats on 1000  :wink:



thanks  , i have been there once and it was during april vacation, it was so sick, fresh snow everyday, incrediable base, it was one of there best seasons in a while.  Love whistler, have to say i liked snowbird more though, lighter snow and better weather.  but whistler is still awsome...


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 11, 2005)

Treeliner said:
			
		

>



Top of Jordan bowl at Sunday River.


----------



## Treeliner (Jul 11, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Treeliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2005)

OK, get ready...Trailboss has some goodies to add to this thread probably tomorrow!  Some good, old pics!  Regrettably, our stupid scanner here is BW, so be prepared...


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

I just bought a new flip top scanner to scan my pictures with (easier than the feed through model I had)so where is this?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I just bought a new flip top scanner to scan my pictures with (easier than the feed through model I had)so where is this?


Can you make them bigger? Its hard to tell with a small pic.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I just bought a new flip top scanner to scan my pictures with (easier than the feed through model I had)so where is this?



killington?


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry, here is a larger picture:






It's not Killington


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Sorry, here is a larger picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mount snow or Okemo or Smugs?


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nope and nope   and nope again :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

pico


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> pico


Good one Austin... I think thats it.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

Corectamundo, Pico Peak, that the summit express chair.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

Where is Waldo?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

Easy one.. but its a nice Pic


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Waldo?



someday bigger


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

allskiing that is a cool pic never saw it from that angle


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 18, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Waldo?



looks like Sunday river from North peak area.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

Yep, enemy territory


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

A somewhat difficult western picture, with ski patrol putting on a show:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

hey loafer you ever think of starting a website all of you old stuff like pics passes and other stuff, and all of that killington stuff


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> allskiing that is a cool pic never saw it from that angle


Not my pic...But it is nice.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

I never though about it, but I have a filing cabinet full of ski brochures, and all of my lift tickets since 1985. My wife would love for me to throw it all away :roll:  :angry:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 19, 2005)

No takers for my picture??


----------



## awf170 (Jul 19, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> No takers for my picture??



i dunno... aspen???


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope, but in the right state


----------



## Treeliner (Jul 19, 2005)

telluride?


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry, but no


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 20, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> A somewhat difficult western picture, with ski patrol putting on a show:


Durango (or Purgatory at the time of the pic)?  A guess, but an educated guess.  Must be looking SW if it is from Durango.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 20, 2005)

Austin was closer, much closer  

So keep trying


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 20, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Austin was closer, much closer
> 
> So keep trying


hmm... Snowmass?


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 20, 2005)

no, but close


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2005)

Aspen Highlands


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ayup, that's it  

The patrol pictures that I have of them jumping over the deck of the lodge are neat. Is there interest to see them??


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry about the delay with my pics...our scanner is acting dumb right now :roll:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 21, 2005)

Where is this somewhat weather obscured ski area? :


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this somewhat weather obscured ski area? :



Hmmm...almost looks like Attitash's Bear Peak from Attitash proper.  :blink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, that's it  

Not a very hard one I guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Yes, that's it
> 
> Not a very hard one I guess.



Well, for me it was the angle, the terrain, the trees, and the perspective.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 25, 2005)

In the US


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 25, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> In the US


Picture isn't showing for me.  Maybe just me?  URL works, though.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2005)

No pic in the thread for me either.  I may be timing out or something because it took a long time for it to display when I went to the *URL* directly.

http://image34.webshots.com/35/7/92/46/268379246cCEIbE_ph.jpg


----------



## St. Jerry (Jul 25, 2005)

Canyons, Utah?


----------



## awf170 (Aug 10, 2005)

my thread will not lose.... heres another one. Hint its in canada


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Aug 10, 2005)

Couldn't access the previous one.  I'll guess this one is Sunshine.

Oh, and the Sugarbush thread will emerge victorious.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 10, 2005)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> Couldn't access the previous one.  I'll guess this one is Sunshine.
> 
> Oh, and the Sugarbush thread will emerge victorious.



No and no


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 3, 2005)

All right...now I'm logging!

This ski area made the cover of the Winter 1987 Vermont Life magazine:





And this one made the leading pic of the ski areas article (though the chairs have since been swapped for CTEC chairs):


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 3, 2005)

If you get this one, you'll be my hero!  By the way this is how it appeared in 1987 and it still looks like this:





Or how about this lost ski area?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> All right...now I'm logging!
> 
> This ski area made the cover of the Winter 1987 Vermont Life magazine:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty certain the first one is from Okemo.  That barn looks strikingly familiar on south hill in town.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 3, 2005)

Nope, not Okemo.  Right general area.  A bit smaller.


----------



## teachski (Sep 3, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I never though about it, but I have a filing cabinet full of ski brochures, and all of my lift tickets since 1985. My wife would love for me to throw it all away :roll:  :angry:


I'll take it if she makes you throw it!


----------



## Geoff (Sep 5, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

>



Magic


----------



## Geoff (Sep 5, 2005)

I took these about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting closer...head a bit more north.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 5, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> I took these about 2 weeks ago.



Valle Nevado


----------



## Geoff (Sep 5, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks too steep to be Round Top (now Bear Creek) but the bottom sort of looks like Rt 100 in Plymouth.  I don't think it could be Ascutney.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 5, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  Hints: 5 hours farther south. On a volcano.  The most vertical in Chile.  The lower mountain is below the tree line.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting closer...any guesses for the other ones that I've put up?


----------



## awf170 (Sep 5, 2005)

Geoff said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Termas de Chillan


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 5, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Geoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll go back and look at the others.  If it's not Okemo, Magic, Ascutney or Round Top - I'm guessing Suicide Six.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that is Suicide 6.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 5, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Termas de Chillan



Yep.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 5, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> deadheadskier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I surely can't win a prize for guessing the right one due to process of elimination.

The thing I love about that shot - The Red CB jackets with the Blue Stripe.  In 1987, it seemed like everyone skiing had either that one or the blue one with the Red Stripe.  Not to mention Stretch Pants - wonder if they'll ever make a comeback!  Possibly on women, but something tells me no for men.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, great front cover IMHO.  I really like that cover...like it a lot.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2005)

These are still up for grabs....



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> If you get this one, you'll be my hero!  By the way this is how it appeared in 1987 and it still looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2005)

Still taking guesses on this one:



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> All right...now I'm logging!
> 
> And this one made the leading pic of the ski areas article (though the chairs have since been swapped for CTEC chairs):


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> These are still up for grabs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would the second one be the slopes behind Deerfield Academy?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> Would the second one be the slopes behind Deerfield Academy?



No.  Good guess.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

>



woodbury???


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2005)

Nope.  All of the areas that I have added since Saturday PM are Vermont ski areas.  There's a big hint...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brattleboro rope tow?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting closer...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Nope.  All of the areas that I have added since Saturday PM are Vermont ski areas.  There's a big hint...



I'm assuming that these are 'lost' ski areas?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The area with the rope tow still exists largely as it appeared in this photo...circa 1986 or 1987!  Well, actually, they are making one improvement this season...a new surface lift...I will elaborate later...

The other ski area, with the multicolored chairlift is now lost regrettably.

The last ski area...the one posted below the Vermont Life Cover...is very much still in operation but those POMA chairs are now CTEC chairs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm guessing Cochran than for the surface lift


----------



## djspookman (Sep 7, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> deadheadskier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the ropetow is Northeast Slopes in Corinth, VT.

the improvement is a Hall t-bar!

dave


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 9, 2005)

djspookman said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BINGO!  We have a winner on one of the tough ones...

OK...two more left:







And:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 9, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

>



is it on the drive to sugarloaf?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could be...but not for you I guess  :-?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2005)

A new one:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 16, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> A new one:



sugarloaf


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Score


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's one:




(click for a bigger version)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sundown


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too easy...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

How about this one:




(click for a bigger version)


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

...Or this one:




(click for a bigger version)


----------



## Zand (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't look that familiar to me, but I think it's Catamount. Or Butternut.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Don't look that familiar to me, but I think it's Catamount. Or Butternut.



The last two were of two different areas.  The second one is indeed Catamount though, good job! :beer:

That leaves this one:




(click for a bigger version)

Anyone?


----------



## Zand (Sep 16, 2005)

The first one looks a little like Mt. Snow's summit.


----------



## psldcole (Sep 16, 2005)

Norwich is the first picture


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2005)

psldcole said:
			
		

> Norwich is the first picture



Yes, that's right!  Norwich is this picture:






Have you skied there?  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## psldcole (Sep 16, 2005)

78 Grad skied 76 days my senior year!! MRG & Stowe one day per week


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2005)

Who has a pic..I am all out.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> The first one looks a little like Mt. Snow's summit.



Correct again!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>


Loon


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

>



Cool pic!


----------



## Zand (Sep 16, 2005)

Has Greg EVER posted a pic that's not Loon or Sugarloaf? :wink:


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Has Greg EVER posted a pic that's not Loon or Sugarloaf? :wink:


Smarty pants. You forgot Jiminy...

Yes, it's Loon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2005)

Still taking guesses on this one...it is a little-known ski area that is really nice.  It's known if you're in racing:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Still taking guesses on this one...it is a little-known ski area that is really nice.  It's known if you're in racing:



Total guess, Middlebury?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2005)

Here's another, this one is a two part question.  What ski area is in the picture and what ski area was it taken from?




(click for a bigger version)


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2005)

bromley as seen from magic.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2005)

okay, i am in.  new image:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> bromley as seen from magic.



Damn, I knew you would get it if you saw it!  I was hoping you were taking the weekend off...


----------



## Zand (Sep 17, 2005)

^Didn't you already use that pic in this topic?

riverc0il- MRG on the Birdcage? Looks like that kind of lift tower.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2005)

good guess zand!  wrong, but a good guess!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:x  Darn it, you got it!  And I know where Rivercoil's shot is...won't say it though!


----------



## Zand (Sep 17, 2005)

Sugarbush then? I remember their lift towers being red or green, but I may be wrong on that. The supports are the same though.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2005)

not bush either.  lattice towers are cool, quite a few doubles still have them.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 17, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> not bush either.  lattice towers are cool, quite a few doubles still have them.



black mountain?


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2005)

nah, black mountain does have a lattice tower double, but it's colored black and has a different style chair (hall, iirc).


----------



## awf170 (Sep 17, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> nah, black mountain does have a lattice tower double, but it's colored black and has a different style chair (hall, iirc).



tenney


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2005)

10e it is!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Anyone?



Judging by that purple sign, I'd say K-mart.  Was going to say Magic, but it is K-mart.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 18, 2005)

Killington it is.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Killington it is.



what lift?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Snowdon area...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2005)

definitely snowdon triple.  i remember sitting on that lift for extended periods of time last november as the lift was averaging 1+ stop per lift tower (no joke, 20+ min lift ride times).


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> :x  Darn it, you got it!



Your clues led me to a successful guess...


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Sep 19, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> definitely snowdon triple.  i remember sitting on that lift for extended periods of time last november as the lift was averaging 1+ stop per lift tower (no joke, 20+ min lift ride times).



The trail you see is Conclusion.  The triple was notorious last year for stopping frequently. Hope they fixed the problem for this year.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 19, 2005)

Take a guess


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2005)

Birdman829 said:
			
		

> Take a guess



I have no idea, but its a nice pic!

Welcome to the forums, I hope we see more of you around.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 19, 2005)

Jay Peak?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2005)

How about Burke?


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2005)

looks very similar to the upper part of kinsman glade at cannon.  similar but not quite.


----------



## Zand (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't know my glades very well, but it looks damn good right about now.

I'd also have to say Jay, but it could be anything as trees and lines don't give the greatest clues to where they are.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2005)

Whatever it is, that's my kind of tree run. I'm just getting into glades and like the spacing and somewhat mellow pitch.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 19, 2005)

No, no, no and no again  8) It is a nice trail though Greg.  More of a fun thing than a challenging tree run.

I'll give a bit of a hint.  What you see there is as wide as it ever gets.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2005)

OK, if it is narrow, then either MRG or Magic.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't really been following this thread, but I'm glad I looked today.  My, does that run look freakin sweet!  I would have to agree with Greg - nice tree spacing, not super-steep, but I bet you can get cruising pretty good in there.  Because that is the widest it gets, I bet it gets tracked out pretty quickly.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2005)

As others have said, very difficult to tell unless its something one skis often.

I'll take a coupld stabs in the dark. To me it looks kinda like Staircase at Jay or this woods shot at Stowe on Spruce Peak - in between Mainstreet and Sterling.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 20, 2005)

it actually doesn't get tracked up terribly because its not on the trail map.  Someone will get it.  I actually recognized it while just cruising the pics on a website  and checked on it to make sure i was right.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Sep 21, 2005)

Birdman829 said:
			
		

> it actually doesn't get tracked up terribly because its not on the trail map.  Someone will get it.  I actually recognized it while just cruising the pics on a website  and checked on it to make sure i was right.



By any chance is this a tree run at Killington? It looks like something I ski quite often but am not 100% sure about it.  If it is that run, I cannot mention the name since it is not a marked tree run yet.


----------



## castlerock (Sep 21, 2005)

The loaf


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2005)

castlerock nailed that one.  i was holding out on answering cause i cheated


----------



## kickstand (Sep 21, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> castlerock nailed that one.  i was holding out on answering cause i cheated



same here.....


----------



## castlerock (Sep 21, 2005)

Same here as well. I just didn't hold off as long!


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2005)

kickstand said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bunch of lously cheaters :wink: i saw it over at at epic ski so i already knew it, so i guess i kinda cheated too


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2005)

This one should be easy:


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2005)

Beast?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Beast?



Told you it was easy, you were likely standing nearby when I took it too...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, this one may be a bit harder, but shouldn't be hard to someone whos been there.  What mountain is this a shot of, and where was it taken from?




(click for a bigger version)


----------



## St. Jerry (Sep 26, 2005)

It's Stowe taken from.....Stowe.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2005)

cps27 said:
			
		

> It's Stowe taken from.....Stowe.



Good job, more precisely its Mt. Mansfield taken from Spruce Peak... 


I guess I just don't have any good pics to keep you guys guessing...


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 26, 2005)

Guess this ski area (by the way that is me in the picture back when I wasn't all that great at glades  )


----------



## Zand (Sep 26, 2005)

Kind of looks like Killington, but it could be any mountain that has trees and rocks. LOL.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 26, 2005)

Nope not Killington- I decided to try to make a harder one than the last few ones


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is one...


----------



## St. Jerry (Sep 26, 2005)

Brodie?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

Not brodie


----------



## Zand (Sep 26, 2005)

Jiminy.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Jiminy.


Score


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 26, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Guess this ski area (by the way that is me in the picture back when I wasn't all that great at glades  )


Just want the picture to be back on this page...
Hint- Terrain is Serviced by a HSQ and you need to take two lifts to get there unless you feel like hiking up to the 2nd lift.  8)


----------



## awf170 (Sep 26, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> eatskisleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bretton woods


----------



## Zand (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

>


To me that really looks like Sundown..but I still don't think it is.hmmm


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 26, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> eatskisleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it- man are you good.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 26, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

>


Ragged?


----------



## Zand (Sep 26, 2005)

No and no.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Zand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Wachusett to me...


----------



## Zand (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay another one:
ICY IS THE KEYWORD HERE!!!


----------



## awf170 (Sep 26, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Okay another one:
> ICY IS THE KEYWORD HERE!!!



wildcat


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Sep 26, 2005)

Top of Organgrinder at Sugarbush.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2005)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> Top of Organgrinder at Sugarbush.



I second that motion...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

I think that was to easy.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

This one should be easy.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 26, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> This one should be easy.


Mount Washington


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

No not Mt. Washington


----------



## Zand (Sep 26, 2005)

Sugarloaf?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

Not the loaf.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 26, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> This one should be easy.



whiteface


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't stump Austin..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2005)

One more.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> One more.



Looks like a NY resort to me...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2005)

Huntah! Can't mistake the lodge's funky roof!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Huntah! Can't mistake the lodge's funky roof!


Hunter it is.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## awf170 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

>




Gore


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

>



I dunno...but that looks frickin' sweet to me...I'd hit that in a heartbeat!


----------



## awf170 (Oct 2, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya its gore


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

>




Smuggs?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2005)

Not smuggs.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 3, 2005)

da bush?


----------



## castlerock (Oct 3, 2005)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> da bush?



Yeah, from Snowball? Right?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2005)

Not Sugarbush


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 3, 2005)

Attitash


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2005)

Sugarloaf?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2005)

No and No


----------



## smootharc (Oct 3, 2005)

Butternut Basin


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2005)

smootharc said:
			
		

> Butternut Basin


Nope


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 3, 2005)

Bolton??????


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 3, 2005)

Jay


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2005)

No and No


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2005)

Its a pretty big resort though.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2005)

Sunday River


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2005)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Sunday River


Yes..Sunday River :beer:


----------



## atomic68 (Oct 3, 2005)

Even after looking at the trail map Im stumped,...which peak at Sunday River is that?...


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally got one. :beer:


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 17, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

>


Edit---I just realized I left the name of it on the screen. :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 17, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Edit---I just realized I left the name of it on the screen. :lol:



pfff, stupid teenagers :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmmm...I wonder... :-?  

Better eliminate the other place where the ski area is mentioned.


----------



## smootharc (Oct 18, 2005)

*Like that mapping software....*



			
				eatskisleep said:
			
		

> eatskisleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 18, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I wonder... :-?
> 
> Better eliminate the other place where the ski area is mentioned.



LAt & Long points?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, your search box has it listed.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah I already said that when I quoted it


----------



## awf170 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

>



Hmmmmm...toughie...Temple?


----------



## awf170 (Oct 19, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm...toughie...Temple?



nope


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 19, 2005)

Balsalms quite possibly?


----------



## awf170 (Oct 19, 2005)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Balsalms quite possibly?



yep


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow and I ahve never seen that place I just guessed becasue it looked sort of small and it sort of resembed their trail map I saw about a year ago. Yay for me


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> eatskisleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense...you're looking from the golf course.

Looks sweet to me...want to try it.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I used to always ski there, but really dont remember a thing because i was like 8 years old, probably been there like 10 times.  All I remeber is the begginer area and the lodge


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay to bring the topic back to life...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Okay to bring the topic back to life...



Mittersill?  Well, the paint is too fresh.  How about King Ridge?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2006)

none of mittersill's surface lift terminals remain.  i wish i had taken a better look at the remains of snow valley's lift when i was there, never got a close look though.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope neither of the two...


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 6, 2006)

Hints maybe?
Not in ME or MA. Is in NE though. Good skiing nearby. The view of this ski area from another place to ski is pretty cool.


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 17, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Hints maybe?
> Not in ME or MA. Is in NE though. Good skiing nearby. The view of this ski area from another place to ski is pretty cool.



Let's get this discussion back on track... how about another hint?


----------



## Terry (Mar 18, 2006)

How about Tyrol Mt in Jackson NH?


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 18, 2006)

Terry said:
			
		

> How about Tyrol Mt in Jackson NH?


Good guess but nope.
Many people still choose to ski this mountain today. I am sure some of you have even skied here this season...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2006)

Magic?  

Stowe?


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 18, 2006)

Crotched? Looks like too much snow for this year. Must be a file photo if it is.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 18, 2006)

Not Magic (which did you hear... was sold?!?)
Not Stowe
Not Crotched


----------



## TwinTips21 (Mar 20, 2006)

Bromley, Stratton? Of the two of these I would have to guess Stratton


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 20, 2006)

Nope neither of those too... hint: the mountain at one time had a lift that ran from about 1/2 up to the summit of the mountain...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2006)

pico?  part of the old giant killer poma maybe.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 20, 2006)

Nope...
Hint- This lift was replaced by another lift that ends just below it.


----------



## Zand (Mar 20, 2006)

Burke


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2006)

Just below it?  Not Stowe's Spruce Peak lifts?  How about Killington Ram's Head?  Okemo's Poma?


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 20, 2006)

None of those four... Keep on guessing! I guess I picked a good picture this time!


----------



## cosmic downhill (Mar 20, 2006)

*How about this...*

What a great thread -- some real cheer on an otherwise dreary weekend nursing a sickness.

Here's one for you to try:


----------



## teachski (Mar 20, 2006)

Where am I?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 21, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Nope...
> Hint- This lift was replaced by another lift that ends just below it.



KMart.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2006)

cosmic downhill said:
			
		

> What a great thread -- some real cheer on an otherwise dreary weekend nursing a sickness.
> 
> Here's one for you to try:



Loon.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have one, where is this?


----------



## cosmic downhill (Mar 23, 2006)

Trailboss is right

It's Loon Lake looking down from the deck at the summit lodge.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

teachski said:
			
		

> Where am I?


Could be anywhere. Okemo?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I have one, where is this?



Attitash or Sunday River.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2006)

Tremblant


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 23, 2006)

No, sorry


----------



## teachski (Mar 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Could be anywhere. Okemo?


Nope, sorry!  It is VT though


----------



## teachski (Mar 23, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I have one, where is this?


It almost looks like Blandford to me.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 23, 2006)

We have a winner, Blandford it is.:wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2006)

Where is Waldo now:


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2006)

Okemo


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2006)

Bromley


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry, no;-)


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm wrong, but I'm going to say Sugarloaf, although I don't think the Double Runner chairs go over terrain that steep, at least not both of them together...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry but no;-)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 27, 2006)

I have one:


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Waldo now:




Attitash?

Although the terrain doesn't look quite right...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2006)

I picked a good one, no:grin:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Waldo now:



Two Hall Doubles and night skiing.  Hmmm...somewhere in NY or S New England methinks.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Two Hall Doubles and night skiing. Hmmm...somewhere in NY or S New England methinks.


 
Could be


----------



## petball (Mar 27, 2006)

atomic68 said:
			
		

> Even after looking at the trail map Im stumped,...which peak at Sunday River is that?...



White Cap looking NW toward North Peak and Old Speck.


----------



## petball (Mar 27, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Hints maybe?
> Not in ME or MA. Is in NE though. Good skiing nearby. The view of this ski area from another place to ski is pretty cool.



Wildcat - top of the old Bobcat T-bar.


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 27, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Nope...
> Hint- This lift was replaced by another lift that ends just below it.



Belleayre?  Or, did you say it was in Vermont...


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 27, 2006)

petball said:
			
		

> Wildcat - top of the old Bobcat T-bar.


Correct! How did you know???


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 27, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Could be



MRG?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2006)

RIDEr said:
			
		

> MRG?


 
No it's not MRG:wink:


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 27, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> No it's not MRG:wink:



Of course not... just noticed the snow guns.  The side-by-side double chair is throwing me.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 28, 2006)

thetrailboss was headed in the right direction with his quess, it's not located in New England.


----------



## petball (Mar 28, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Correct! How did you know???


Well, I searched my head for areas I knew with old T-bars that were no longer in service, plus many of your hints - an area that was still operating, not in ME, NY or So. NE (therefore in NH or VT) one that is within the veiw of another (Tucks), a lift that used to start halfway (or was it a third) of the way up the mountain.  I can't believe Wildcat would actually leave that thing standing after all these years and I must admit I never noticed it there.  The triple that replaced it unloads off to the right, correct?  Has anyone cut one of those trees and counted the rings?  I imagine Wildcat has probably never made much money, so why not leave it - like the mid-station Gondy terminal at Sugarloaf.  Maybe Wildcat was thinking ahead of this thread.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2006)

This one is still unsolved: hints: my vertical drop is over 1,000' and I am located in a Mid-Atlantic state.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> my vertical drop is over 1,000' and I am located in a Mid-Atlantic state.


One of only four. I'll guess Snowshoe?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nope, third hint: I claim to have the highest vertical drop in my state.:-D


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Nope, third hint: I claim to have the highest vertical drop in my state.:-D


Do you consider PA mid-Atlantic?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Do you consider PA mid-Atlantic?


 
I was curious about this fact myself, but according to the encyclopedia the Mid-Atlantic region states are New York, Pennsylvania, New Jersey and some people claim that Delaware, Maryland Virginia and West Virginia are also part of the Mid Atlantic.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I was curious about this fact myself, but according to the encyclopedia the Mid-Atlantic region states are New York, Pennsylvania, New Jersey and some people claim that Delaware, Maryland Virginia and West Virginia are also part of the Mid Atlantic.


Weird. I always thought PA, NJ and NY were Northeast and DE, MD, VA and WV were mid-Atlantic...


----------



## Treeskier (Apr 5, 2006)

*Ski Valley GA*

My guess is Ski Valley GA near Boone.


----------



## GrizzlyFD (Apr 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This one is still unsolved: hints: my vertical drop is over 1,000' and I am located in a Mid-Atlantic state.



Blue Mountain, PA


----------



## PowderDeprived (Apr 6, 2006)

This one was taken this december, and the body of water in the far background, is lake champlain, and the mountains behind it are the adirondack's.   The biggest hint is probably the wooden snowfence.   if it is displaying as a thumb, click for full size.

View attachment 49


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2006)

PowderDeprived said:
			
		

> This one was taken this december, and the body of water in the far background, is lake champlain, and the mountains behind it are the adirondack's.   The biggest hint is probably the wooden snowfence.   if it is displaying as a thumb, click for full size.
> 
> View attachment 49



My favorite view from the summit of Mt Ellen looking over Bristol.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2006)

PowderDeprived said:
			
		

> This one was taken this december, and the body of water in the far background, is lake champlain, and the mountains behind it are the adirondack's.   The biggest hint is probably the wooden snowfence.   if it is displaying as a thumb, click for full size.
> 
> View attachment 49



Tremblant


----------



## PowderDeprived (Apr 7, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> My favorite view from the summit of Mt Ellen looking over Bristol.




Right on! Sugarbush it is.   Taken just above the cut that goes onto panarama.  Awsome view!


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Apr 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This one is still unsolved: hints: my vertical drop is over 1,000' and I am located in a Mid-Atlantic state.



I think I've got it. Blue Knob PA. I've been on one of those lifts several years ago.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 8, 2006)

No, it is not Blue Knob


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 8, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This one is still unsolved: hints: my vertical drop is over 1,000' and I am located in a Mid-Atlantic state.



 Elk Mountain


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nope, it is not Elk Mountain;-) 

I risked frostbite for a good photo8)


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This one is still unsolved: hints: my vertical drop is over 1,000' and I am located in a Mid-Atlantic state.



Sugar Mountain, NC


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2006)

OK, where's Trailboss?  No cheating....


----------



## awf170 (Apr 9, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OK, where's Trailboss?  No cheating....



:-o What the heck of those skis.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> :-o What the heck of those skis.



My 110 cm short skis...like snowblades.  What did you think?  That I beat the h$%^ out of some little kid and stole his skis?  :lol:

They kick a$$ in the trees and can rip some nice turns on the corduroy!


----------



## awf170 (Apr 9, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> What did you think?  That I beat the h$%^ out of some little kid and stole his skis?  :lol:



Yes.


----------



## tree_skier (Apr 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> What did you think?  That I beat the h$%^ out of some little kid and stole his skis?  :lol:




I thought you might have picked up Bob's skiis by mistake


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2006)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> I thought you might have picked up Bob's skiis by mistake



HEH!  :lol:  

Back to the original question....where am I?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 10, 2006)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> Sugar Mountain, NC


 
No, it is not Sugar Mountain:-D


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, no takers for mine?


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Apr 13, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Wow, no takers for mine?


Don't know if I'm cheating or not but how about Blackwater NH?

loafer89 I'm taking a guess with Mountain Creek NJ.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep, easy one.  Blackwater.  Next one:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2006)

the resolution is tough boss, but that looks like sherburne high speed quad at burke.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> the resolution is tough boss, but that looks like sherburne high speed quad at burke.



Yep.  It was a bad pic regrettably  

Compare that pic to this one:  what a big difference!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2006)

Next one:


----------



## Zand (Apr 13, 2006)

Is that Black, NH?


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 13, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> Is that Black, NH?


Not my picture but nope...

Is it in Massachusetts?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2006)

Not my pic either, Zand


----------



## smootharc (Apr 14, 2006)

*Suicide 6 ?*

nm


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2006)

smootharc said:
			
		

> nm



You got it.  

Next one:


----------



## TwinTips21 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mt Abram?


----------



## Zand (Apr 14, 2006)

Whaleback


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> Whaleback



Yep, 'nother easy one. 

Hopefully this is tougher :wink:


----------



## St. Jerry (Apr 15, 2006)

It's somewhere in Scotland.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2006)

cps27 said:
			
		

> It's somewhere in Scotland.



Maybe.......


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 18, 2006)

So getting back to this picture, where in the *keystone state is this ski area:*


----------



## montageskier (Apr 21, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> So getting back to this picture, where in the *keystone state is this ski area:*


Blue Mountain PA.   Main Street Chair and Burma Chair are in the picture and it looks like Midway Trail, but it also might be Chute.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2006)

No takers for mine?????


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 21, 2006)

montageskier said:
			
		

> Blue Mountain PA. Main Street Chair and Burma Chair are in the picture and it looks like Midway Trail, but it also might be Chute.


 
Blue Mountain it is:beer: :flag:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Blue Mountain it is:beer: :flag:


Um, loafer, GrizzlyFD guessed Blue mountain back on *Apr 6th*. 

https://testforum.alpinezone.com/posts/83191/


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's one. Hope it's not too easy.      
http://www.picturehosting.org/images/buckeyeskier1330/dsci0107.jpg


----------



## awf170 (Apr 21, 2006)

Buckeye Skier 1330 said:
			
		

> Here's one. Hope it's not too easy.
> http://www.picturehosting.org/images/buckeyeskier1330/dsci0107.jpg



Sugarbush?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 21, 2006)

Ah, so he did, I guess the person who just noticed it now did not notice that fact just like I did. That thread is not exactly small;-)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Ah, so he did, I guess the person who just noticed it now did not notice that fact just like I did. That thread is not exactly small;-)


Yeah, its pretty hard to follow.  I was just trying to help out and give credit where credit is due... 8)


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 21, 2006)

Buckeye Skier 1330 said:
			
		

> Here's one. Hope it's not too easy.
> http://www.picturehosting.org/images/buckeyeskier1330/dsci0107.jpg


 
It almost looks like it belongs in New York.

Gore or Whiteface?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 21, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Yeah, its pretty hard to follow. I was just trying to help out and give credit where credit is due... 8)


 
I was also in Miami during that time, and it is hard to keep up with those long threads using my smartphone;-)


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Apr 21, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Sugarbush?




You got it. That's the top of Jester. I guess it was pretty easy.:smile:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 21, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Sugarbush?



Hey, for once I actually knew one and you beat me to it! Ugh.


----------



## montageskier (Apr 21, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Yeah, its pretty hard to follow.  I was just trying to help out and give credit where credit is due... 8)


It was due to I, because it is my first day and i just saw the picture and havent read every post in here only the first 14 pages and this last one.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2006)

montageskier said:
			
		

> It was due to I, because it is my first day and i just saw the picture and havent read every post in here only the first 14 pages and this last one.


No problems.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 27, 2006)

This one is not too hard:






Where is this?


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2006)

No takers for this picture?, there is a city in the valley beneath the ski area which eliminates alot of areas.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> No takers for this picture?, there is a city in the valley beneath the ski area which eliminates alot of areas.



Jimminy?  

Windham?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yep, 'nother easy one.
> 
> Hopefully this is tougher :wink:



NO takers?  Come on.  At least guess.  Trailboss skied here a few times in 2001-2002.  :wink:


----------



## 2knees (May 10, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This one is not too hard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tremblant?


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2006)

Not even close;-)


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> tremblant?



How about Mt. St. Anne or one of those just-outside Montreal mountains?


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2006)

It's not in Canada;-)


----------



## Tin Woodsman (May 10, 2006)

I think it's either Southington, or some place in PA.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2006)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> I think it's either Southington, or some place in PA.


Hmmm... Southington? That kind of looks like the hills in Meriden in the distance. I don't recall all those buildings in the view though.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yep, 'nother easy one.
> 
> Hopefully this is tougher :wink:



Pushing this one up again....

:wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Pushing this one up again....
> 
> :wink:


 
Do we get a hint to if it is in England, scotland or wales?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Do we get a hint to if it is in England, scotland or wales?



Already gave two hints.  

It may be in Scotland.  

And I said that I have skied there...many times in 2001-2002.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2006)

Midlothian ski centre?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Midlothian ski centre?



Yes, Midlothian Ski Center, aka Hillend.  

How did you guess it?


----------



## montageskier (May 10, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This one is not too hard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my park, i took care of the lips to rails and jumps late in the season. Montage Mountain. Spike Trail, you just entered from a fenced area with a sign about terrian park safety. Also this is shot from pretty early in the season. I would say Late december or Mid Jan.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2006)

Montage it is:beer: 

The picture is from January 17th, 2006

I though it was an interesting picture with Moosic/Old Forge below the ski area.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yes, Midlothian Ski Center, aka Hillend.
> 
> How did you guess it?


 
I went to a website that has a map of UK dry/snow areas and picked that one because it has a chairlift and a jump.

There are *alot *of dry slopes in the UK.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2006)

Where is Warren?:


----------



## tree_skier (May 11, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Warren?:




A Black diamond at Okemo?


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2006)

At least he is not out looking for spare change Dave.


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2006)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> A Black diamond at Okemo?


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Actually you are wrong, because that trail would be a double black at Okemo.:razz:


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Warren?:


 
So where is this?


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is a new one for you:


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 16, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is this?



Dont know if this was ever answered, but I thought it might be superstar late 80's?

M


----------



## montageskier (Jun 16, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Where is Warren?:


Jack Frost or Big Boulder. But im gonna go with Jack Frost.


----------



## montageskier (Jun 16, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This one is not too hard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i could actually see my house in this one.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a few to throw into the mix here. This is a really fun thread.
Where is this? Do you know the trail as well?


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 16, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> I have a few to throw into the mix here. This is a really fun thread.
> Where is this? Do you know the trail as well?



Pico??? Hmmm off summit quad??? whats the name?

Probably not though..

M


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted by from_the_NEK
> I have a few to throw into the mix here. This is a really fun thread.
> Where is this? Do you know the trail as well?
> 
> ...



Sorry, not Pico


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 16, 2006)

I got one:


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 17, 2006)

AMAC2233 said:
			
		

> I got one:


 
Brettonwoods...

Can anyone guess this one:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 17, 2006)

loafer 89 put up this one:





I'm going with Choker at Sugarloaf.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 18, 2006)

Geoff said:
			
		

> loafer 89 put up this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's not Killington or Sugarloaf, but it is in Vermont.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 18, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> It's not Killington or Sugarloaf, but it is in Vermont.


Okemo


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 18, 2006)

RE: loafer89, i'll go with FIS at da bush.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Dont know if this was ever answered, but I thought it might be superstar late 80's?
> 
> M




Upper Chief at Okemo?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> It's not Killington or Sugarloaf, but it is in Vermont.



That is not FIS at Sugarbush.  

How about Stratton?  

Mt Snow?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's one for you folks:  






  Sorry...can't get the image to pop up.  Click on the link I guess.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 18, 2006)

100 pages take that Sugarbush!


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Jun 19, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> 100 pages take that Sugarbush!



Well done.  When this thread gets split out into its own forum with over 160 members and 3000+ posts in less than a year, then I'll be impressed.


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2006)

GuessTheSkiArea.com!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 19, 2006)

Geoff said:
			
		

> loafer 89 put up this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 19, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

>



Hint: This is in Vermont and it is not within 30 miles of Killington.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 19, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Hint: This is in Vermont and it is not within 30 miles of Killington.



Think I know but I won't say....let someone else guess :wink:


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 19, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

>



Attitash/Bear Peak???


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 19, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Attitash/Bear Peak???


 
Yes it is.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> I have a few to throw into the mix here. This is a really fun thread.
> Where is this? Do you know the trail as well?



This one is East Bowl at Burke.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Here's one for you folks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO guesses??!!!  :blink:  C'mon!  MANY of you have skied here!


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2006)

Upper Jester at Sugarbush?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Upper Jester at Sugarbush?



Nope.  Right state.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 27, 2006)

Possibly SkyeLark at K?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> Possibly SkyeLark at K?



Yes, this is a Rutland Herald pic of a trail at K-mart....not sure which one though.  Looks good, eh?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 27, 2006)

> > Originally Posted by from_the_NEK
> > I have a few to throw into the mix here. This is a really fun thread.
> > Where is this? Do you know the trail as well?
> 
> ...



You are correct! I know I wouldn't be able to fool you with a Burke pic.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 27, 2006)

*New pic*

Probably an easy one. ;-)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> You are correct! I know I wouldn't be able to fool you with a Burke pic.



My favorite trail....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Probably an easy one. ;-)



This is one of my favorite views and lift rides as well!  I will hold off for someone else (hint, hint) to guess!


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yes, this is a Rutland Herald pic of a trail at K-mart....not sure which one though.  Looks good, eh?



Actually it could be Dreammaker also.  Can't pin it down exactly.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> This is one of my favorite views and lift rides as well! I will hold off for someone else (hint, hint) to guess!


 
Too easy, Slide Brook at da Bush


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 27, 2006)

> Too easy, Slide Brook at da Bush



Correct resort, wrong trail(s)/lift :razz:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Too easy, Slide Brook at da Bush



:lol:  So easy that he got it wrong!  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Probably an easy one. ;-)


Summit quad at Mount Ellen?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Summit quad at Mount Ellen?


Thats my guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Summit quad at Mount Ellen?



Most definitely.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

>


This one is in VT


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> This one is in VT



Stratton?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Stratton?


Yep.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> :lol: So easy that he got it wrong! :lol:


 
TB, did you take a look at the subject on this thread? "
*Guess the ski area " Not the trail. As a result, I will accept your apology.  *


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

How about this...Its easy.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2006)

Mount Snow?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

Not Mt Snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> TB, did you take a look at the subject on this thread? "
> *Guess the ski area " Not the trail. As a result, I will accept your apology.  *



Actually, from_the_nek's reply was:  



> Correct resort, wrong trail(s)/lift



And I don't think he was looking for the trail since that is a chairlift.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Just giving you a hard time.  :wink:  





Actually I probably shouldn't since I see that the K-Zone guys give you a really hard time.  

:roll:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by andyzee
> TB, did you take a look at the subject on this thread? "
> Guess the ski area " Not the trail. As a result, I will accept your apology.
> 
> ...



It is indeed Sugarbush's Mt. Ellen Summit Quad   
I would have settled for just the ski area name but since you jumped in with the addition of Slide Brook I had to stretch this one out a bit :razz:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 27, 2006)

>



Okemo?


----------



## andyzee (Jun 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Just giving you a hard time. :wink:


 
Likewise :wink:





			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Actually I probably shouldn't since I see that the K-Zone guys give you a really hard time.:roll:


 
Nah, no need to fear, it works both ways.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, here is my next addition.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 27, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Okay, here is my next addition.


knowing from the NEK and that mysterious cloud, i would guess that is jay.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Likewise :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta ski with you and the Mrs. this season at K-mart.  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, that is Jay alright.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Gotta ski with you and the Mrs. this season at K-mart. :wink:


 
You got it! ;-)


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 27, 2006)

This one's easy:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Okemo?


Not Okemo


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> How about this...Its easy.


I thought this was going to be an easy one??


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I thought this was going to be an easy one??



Suicide Six?


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 27, 2006)

AMAC2233 said:
			
		

> This one's easy:


loon from within a gondi car. i got that one without even looking at your give away file name


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Suicide Six?


Nope..But its the right state.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 27, 2006)

looks like killington to me, at the most deadliest intersection in the world, iirc.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> looks like killington to me, at the most deadliest intersection in the world, iirc.


Nice job Steve...Thats looking up mouse trap.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 27, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> looks like killington to me, at the most deadliest intersection in the world, iirc.



Yep.  It sure looks like Mouse Trap @ KMart.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's one I took last Tuesday in Colorado.  The sign kind of gives it away so this isn't a contest entry....


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 27, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> loon from within a gondi car. i got that one without even looking at your give away file name



That was an easy one, but I put it there since it's a cool pic.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 27, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Nice job Steve...Thats looking up mouse trap.


that intersection before bunny buster is even more deadly than grand junction at loon on a busy day. few places have i ever feared for my life while on skis, that was one of them! seriously though, looking at that pic... hugging the trees lookers right on that pic is the way to go, nice line.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> that intersection before bunny buster is even more deadly than grand junction at loon on a busy day. few places have i ever feared for my life while on skis, that was one of them! seriously though, looking at that pic... hugging the trees lookers right on that pic is the way to go, nice line.


From what I remember on that day is it was complete ice and no nice lines were to be found. Infact, I think that trail was closed:smile:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 28, 2006)

> knowing from the NEK and that mysterious cloud, i would guess that is jay.



You definitely had the advantage on that one Steve. That was from that day in late December at Jay (see the Riverc0il avatar). I actually think this picture was taken just before we entered Beaver Pond where a certain bone breaking incident occured. :-o


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 28, 2006)

Winter Park?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2006)

Another one:  






No cheating now!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 28, 2006)

It doesn't look like anywhere in VT. The only places that have night skiing do not have their Nastar courses set up in that configuration.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like anywhere in VT. The only places that have night skiing do not have their Nastar courses set up in that configuration.



You're right.  Not in VT.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 28, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Another one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very easy, but i'll let someone else guess


----------



## snowmaker4191 (Jun 29, 2006)

easy,  but i'll pass also


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

snowmaker4191 said:
			
		

> easy,  but i'll pass also



So easy that nobody is answering?!?! :blink:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 29, 2006)

Since you seem to have a thing for Pat's Peak I'm going to guess that this picture is from there...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Since you seem to have a thing for Pat's Peak I'm going to guess that this picture is from there...



CORRECT.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 29, 2006)

okay... this one is obviously from outside Vermont :blink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> okay... this one is obviously from outside Vermont :blink:



Dude, that is going to be the backside of Burke once Ginn is done with it!  

:lol:  

:lol:  

:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 29, 2006)

Alta


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 29, 2006)

nope, not a future Burke :-D  or Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is another one:


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 29, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> nope, not a future Burke :-D  or Alta



Snowbird?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 29, 2006)

nope...not Snowbird


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 29, 2006)

Jiminy Peak? That photo looks like a old single chair and the cars are from the early 60s.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Jiminy Peak? That photo looks like a old single chair and the cars are from the early 60s.



Nope.


----------



## John84 (Jun 29, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> okay... this one is obviously from outside Vermont :blink:



Solitude?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Here is another one:



Pushing this one up................


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 29, 2006)

Nope...Not Solitude
Hint: this is not in Utah and the picture shows less than 1/4 of the ski area.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 29, 2006)

Dartmouth skiway?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Dartmouth skiway?



You got it!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

Next one:


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 29, 2006)

boss's pic looks like haystack. i definitely see a poma lift in the far distance that looks like the summit triple (barnstormer, iirc).


----------



## awf170 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wait there are ski areas outside of Utah in the West, and the skiing is good?  I don't believe it!

It is Crystal, right?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> boss's pic looks like haystack. i definitely see a poma lift in the far distance that looks like the summit triple (barnstormer, iirc).



Nope.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 30, 2006)

>





> Wait there are ski areas outside of Utah in the West, and the skiing is good? I don't believe it!
> 
> It is Crystal, right?



It is Crystal Mtn, WA. I had a really good day there in March :-D other than the rental skis that would not stay on my feet :angry:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 30, 2006)

> > Wait there are ski areas outside of Utah in the West, and the skiing is good? I don't believe it!
> >
> > It is Crystal, right?
> 
> ...



Just curious how you figured this one out?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 30, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Just curious how you figured this one out?



A combination of faintly remembering your TR from there on FTO, and it justed looked familar from pictures I have seen from there on other TR's.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Jun 30, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Next one:



Is this Sunapee?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2006)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> Is this Sunapee?



Nope.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 30, 2006)

Middlebury Snow Bowl?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> Middlebury Snow Bowl?



D'OH!  He got it.  Hopefully your personal knowledge of me did not give it away!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 30, 2006)

I just checked the Middlebury College Snow Bowl Map and I am 99% sure I am correct.;-)


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 30, 2006)

> D'OH! He got it. Hopefully your personal knowledge of me did not give it away!


It helped but just looking at the orientation of the lodge and trails to the road in the background (which I have driven quite a few times). It looked a lot like the Middlebury area. I will ski there someday, it looks like fun


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> It helped but just looking at the orientation of the lodge and trails to the road in the background (which I have driven quite a few times). It looked a lot like the Middlebury area. I will ski there someday, it looks like fun



It is quiet, cheap, fun, has old school trails and a big mountain feel.  Go there when there is SNOW though!


----------



## John84 (Jul 1, 2006)

Where am I?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jul 1, 2006)

Belleayre john?


----------



## John84 (Jul 1, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:
			
		

> Belleayre john?



Nope.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2006)

John84 said:
			
		

> Where am I?



Stowe?


----------



## John84 (Jul 2, 2006)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> Stowe?


No, but you're getting closer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2006)

Smuggs - view of Madonna from Morse


----------



## John84 (Jul 2, 2006)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> Smuggs - view of Madonna from Morse


Nope


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 2, 2006)

Jay Peak?


----------



## John84 (Jul 2, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Jay Peak?



Good job TB, this was taken while riding up the flyer, looking right, at the intersection of Green Mountain Boys, Racer, and Lower Exhibition.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 3, 2006)

This isn't an official ski are but there is some pretty decent back country. Trailboss and Riverc0il have to give some other people a chance to answer this one. :-D


----------



## djspookman (Jul 3, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> This isn't an official ski are but there is some pretty decent back country. Trailboss and Riverc0il have to give some other people a chance to answer this one. :-D



looks like Lake Willoughby to me, with Mt Pisgah behind...

dave


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 3, 2006)

It is Lake Willoughby! That is actually Mt. Hor in the background (other side of the lake from Pisgah). There are some decent chutes on Mt. Hor when there is enough snow below 1500 feet.


----------



## djspookman (Jul 3, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:
			
		

> It is Lake Willoughby! That is actually Mt. Hor in the background (other side of the lake from Pisgah). There are some decent chutes on Mt. Hor when there is enough snow below 1500 feet.



nice!

Looks like another place I gotta get to sometime!

dave


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 3, 2006)

Okay, this is the last one I have for now. I will have to bring in a few from home to post.
Again, TrailBoss and Riverc0il have to be quiet for a while. :wink:


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 4, 2006)

based on your commentary I'll have to vote Burke.


----------



## John84 (Jul 4, 2006)

East Bowl possibly?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 5, 2006)

yes, it is Burke. It is from the top of the Bear Den Ledges trail. :beer: I definitely need to get some different pictures. I am getting really predictable.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is a fairly easy one:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks like Mammoth Mtn.


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Here is a fairly easy one:


Ski Sundown? :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Ski Sundown? :lol:


 

That would be neat:grin: 

Yes it's Mammoth Mountain and they closed yesterday with 1-3' still remaining on the upper mountain.


----------



## John84 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry for the poor quality


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 11, 2006)

John84 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the poor quality



Looks like a familiar NH Ski area to me....


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 11, 2006)

Wildcat, at least make it tough.


----------



## John84 (Jul 11, 2006)

Yup, it's Wildcat.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 11, 2006)

My turn


----------



## John84 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2006)

John84 said:
			
		

>



Hmmmmm.....sharp peaks....Whiteface or Bolton looking up towards Stowe?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2006)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> My turn



Sunday River???


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 12, 2006)

Nope....


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 12, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.....sharp peaks....Whiteface or Bolton looking up towards Stowe?




I dont think its Whiteface, Ive been all over that mt and cant recall a view like that. You need to get up to the summit to see over to Stowe as well.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 12, 2006)

Hickory Ski Center, NY?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 12, 2006)

> My Turn



Although from what I can gather from looking at topo maps and the funneling of the ski trails to the bottom...This is likely Whiteface. I have wanted to ski there for some time.


----------



## Mad Skier (Jul 12, 2006)

Def. appears to be N.Y. And you can see some White Caps off to (I presume) the far East which could maybe be Mansfield, maybe the Presidentials. I second for Whiteface.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 12, 2006)

The mtns in the attached image appear to be generally to the south (judging by shadows and sun angle) and they don't appear to be fully above treeline (lose but not quite). The mountains to the south of Whiteface have these characteristics; at least according to topo maps. Looks to be Jay and Arnold Mtns


----------



## John84 (Jul 12, 2006)

John84 said:
			
		

>



To be honest, I have no idea where this picture what taken or what it is a picture of. I was drunk when I posted it, have no idea which ski area it was taken from or where I found the picture. If I had to venture a guess I would go with Whiteface.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 12, 2006)

That picture isnt from Whiteface Im almost positive, but mine was. Congrats on those who figured it out.


----------



## smootharc (Jul 14, 2006)

*Either this is easy, or maybe hard....*

?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2006)

smootharc said:
			
		

> ?



Looks like a part of a ski area that I know you frequent :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2006)

John84 said:
			
		

> To be honest, I have no idea where this picture what taken or. I was drunk when I posted it, have no idea which ski area it was taken from or where I found the picture. If I had to venture a guess I would go with Whiteface.



LMAO .... literally!


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sunnyside Double area at MRG.


----------



## smootharc (Jul 14, 2006)

*Okay...*

....easy it was.  Ya dogs.

I thought that the snow sort of blocked the obvious Octopussy-ness of the Garden.  I was wrong. 

Enjoy the weekend here in the North East.  It's going to be an official global warming festival !


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok...Next..No Mods on this one.


----------



## Zand (Jul 17, 2006)

Meow... Wildcat.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 17, 2006)

????? Fairly easy


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 17, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> Meow... Wildcat.


I guess that was easy.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jul 17, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> ????? Fairly easy



Bretton Woods ?


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 17, 2006)

Too steep for Bretton Woods:wink:


----------



## bigbog (Jul 17, 2006)

*...........*

Could be one of the two in Maine.....:roll:   I'll guess the Loaf ....:-?
...this'll certainly show my powers of observation when out skiing.. :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 17, 2006)

It's not Sugarloaf, but it is in Maine


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 17, 2006)

Unless I did not catch the answer, this picture from a small ski area is still unsolved:


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 17, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> ????? Fairly easy


The river?


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Jul 17, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Unless I did not catch the answer, this picture from a small ski area is still unsolved:


Butternut?


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2006)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> The river?


 
No, it's not Sunday River


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2006)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> Butternut?


 
Sorry, it's not Butternut:smile:


----------



## smootharc (Jul 18, 2006)

*Greek Peak ?*

nm


----------



## montageskier (Jul 18, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Unless I did not catch the answer, this picture from a small ski area is still unsolved:


Jack Frost PA.


----------



## Terry (Jul 18, 2006)

Loafer- that looks like saddleback to me.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 19, 2006)

Terry said:
			
		

> Loafer- that looks like saddleback to me.


 
We have a winner:beer: ;-)  It's Saddleback.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 19, 2006)

montageskier said:
			
		

> Jack Frost PA.


 
The ski area in question is in New England.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 19, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Unless I did not catch the answer, this picture from a small ski area is still unsolved:



okemo?


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Jul 19, 2006)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> okemo?



Given the small amount of snopack in the woods and the fact that this area invested in snowmaking on a piddly connector trail, I have to think this is in SNE or Southern NH.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought we'd already established that this was an Okemo double black.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 19, 2006)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> Given the small amount of snopack in the woods and the fact that this area invested in snowmaking on a piddly connector trail, I have to think this is in SNE or Southern NH.


 
Could be?:razz:


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 27, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Could be?:razz:


 
I'm going with Pats maybe on the Puff trail.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 27, 2006)

And I'm adding a new one:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 27, 2006)

that looks like pico from kmart


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 28, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> that looks like pico from kmart



Good guess, but I am not seeing any antennae on the top....and there is a building of sorts on that shoulder (lower from the summit).


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 28, 2006)

ga2ski said:


> And I'm adding a new one:



How about the summit of "Flatten" Woods?


----------



## TwinTips21 (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatever it is it doesn't look steep at all. It is reminiscent of pico but its not quite right in my mind.


----------



## skier90 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tenny?


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 30, 2006)

No Correct Guesses yet. . .. I have never skied there but some claim it is flat.

Been holding off on posting the hiking trail report so you folks could have some time to guess.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 30, 2006)

hmmm... i am not sure where the shot would have been taken from, but perhaps bretton woods? how about a hint... how much zoom are you using in that shot and is it cropped?


----------



## skier90 (Aug 31, 2006)

Okemo?


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 31, 2006)

Sunapee?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 31, 2006)

skier90 said:


> Tenny?



Tenney doesn't go to the summit of the mountain.  

How about Haystack???


----------



## JD (Aug 31, 2006)

This is EASY.  But it so purty.


----------



## JD (Aug 31, 2006)

Tin Woodsman...Blandford?


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 31, 2006)

JD said:


> This is EASY.  But it so purty.



Too easy....Stowe


----------



## skier90 (Aug 31, 2006)

BearPeak?


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 31, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> hmmm... i am not sure where the shot would have been taken from, but perhaps bretton woods? how about a hint... how much zoom are you using in that shot and is it cropped?


 
We have a winner.  I was using a 8x zoom from the top of Mt. Jackson.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 31, 2006)

ga2ski said:


> We have a winner.  I was using a 8x zoom from the top of Mt. Jackson.



I said Bretton Woods earlier.....

Glad you noticed.   :roll:  








:wink:  




Just kidding.  




I did say Bretton/Flatten Woods.


----------



## Terry (Sep 2, 2006)

can anyone guess this? Probably to easy.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2006)

Cannon


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2006)

Terry said:


> can anyone guess this? Probably to easy.



Doppelmayr HSQ with a view of MTW from the SE.  Attitash is my guess :wink:  Bear Peak to be exact.


----------



## skier90 (Sep 2, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Doppelmayr HSQ with a view of MTW from the SE.  Attitash is my guess :wink:  Bear Peak to be exact.




Dito


----------



## Terry (Sep 2, 2006)

Right it is Bear Peak. I knew that would be easy. How about this?


----------



## klrskiah (Sep 2, 2006)

thats gotta be Shawnee Peak


----------



## Terry (Sep 2, 2006)

right. Taken from midstation at the passholders banquet.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Okay, I did not freeze my fingers off last winter for nothing taking pictures. Where is Warren now:


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> I said Bretton Woods earlier.....
> 
> Glad you noticed. :roll:
> 
> ...


 
Sorry I thought you meant Stratton. Flatten rhythms with Stratton not Bretton.


----------



## kbroderick (Sep 6, 2006)

(Might not be quite enough in that frame to reveal the location, so I'll post another from the same day if necessary...and no fair digging through my galleries to find it  )


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> (Might not be quite enough in that frame to reveal the location, so I'll post another from the same day if necessary...and no fair digging through my galleries to find it  )




Sugarloaf, sunday river, or bolton.


----------



## John84 (Sep 6, 2006)

I second Sugarloaf.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2006)

John84 said:


> I second Sugarloaf.



I was thinking ripsaw or haulback.  You?


----------



## John84 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm not very familiar with Sugarloaf, it was just the sparsity of trees in the background that made me think of it. Looks to me like it was taken just below the snowfields.


----------



## Plowboy (Sep 7, 2006)

FIS @ the Bush?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

I will go with the Loaf as well.


----------



## kbroderick (Sep 7, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> FIS @ the Bush?



Bingo.  April 29th, too--something like the third-to-last day of my 05-06 season.

Here's another one:  (and no, it's not from Bolton--that would be too easy)


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Okay, I did not freeze my fingers off last winter for nothing taking pictures. Where is Warren now:


 
What happened with my picture?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 7, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> FIS @ the Bush?



I second this.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 7, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> Bingo.  April 29th, too--something like the third-to-last day of my 05-06 season.
> 
> Here's another one:  (and no, it's not from Bolton--that would be too easy)



Sugarbush??


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 7, 2006)

> Here's another one: (and no, it's not from Bolton--that would be too easy)



Stowe?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 7, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:


> Stowe?



My second guess....


----------



## bigbog (Sep 7, 2006)

*.......*

Sunday River?


----------



## kbroderick (Sep 7, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:


> Stowe?



That would be correct.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 7, 2006)

> What happened with my picture?



I have no idea where that is....
nothing in the picture to give ME an indication of where it may be. Someone who has been in that exact spot may recognize it.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 7, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:


> I have no idea where that is....
> nothing in the picture to give ME an indication of where it may be. Someone who has been in that exact spot may recognize it.


 

Considering that recent pictures that have been submitted have more trees in them than mountains/trails this one is not too difficult, but I see your point.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Where is Warren?:


 
This one still remains unsolved.

Hint: It's in Connecticut (that narrows things down a bit):smile:


----------



## Geoff (Sep 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> This one still remains unsolved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then it's *definitely* an Okemo double black.


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> This one still remains unsolved.
> 
> Hint: It's in Connecticut (that narrows things down a bit):smile:



Gotta be the mighty Mohawk!


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> Gotta be the mighty Mohawk!


 
Nope:smile: 

One down and  four to go:grin:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> This one still remains unsolved.
> 
> Hint: It's in Connecticut (that narrows things down a bit):smile:


Is the State Pa?


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Nope:smile:
> 
> One down and  four to go:grin:



Gonna say Powder Ridge then as it doesn't look like Sundown or Southington (been a looong time since I've been there tough)...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

My bad should have read the post first.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 7, 2006)

You mean there really is skiing in Ct? Next thing your going to tell me is that there is skiing in Rhode Island. :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

How about this one.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> Gonna say Powder Ridge then as it doesn't look like Sundown or Southington (been a looong time since I've been there tough)...


 
Two down three to go:wink:

It's one of the two that you mentioned it doesn't look like


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

Southington?


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> You mean there really is skiing in Ct?



Yes, wiseguy... :roll:   

Well, really only one place that I'd visit often anyway:


















ALLSKIING said:


> Southington?



Gotta be as it's definitely not Sundown.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 7, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Southington?


 
Yes!!!! :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 7, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> How about this one.


 
It looks similar to the Glades Triple Chair at Killington


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> It looks similar to the Glades Triple Chair at Killington


Yep...to easy for ya.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 7, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yep...to easy for ya.


 

My last picture is not to difficult.

Hint: It has 100% snowmaking


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2006)

New one:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 15, 2006)

loon


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ski Sundown? I've never been, but I know there is a summit triple that does not serve as a trail underneath.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2006)

AMAC2233 said:


> Ski Sundown? I've never been, but I know there is a summit triple that does not serve as a trail underneath.


I was thinking the same thing but the slope under the chair looks to steep for sundown.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 16, 2006)

Greg said:


> New one:


 
Sugarbush


----------



## skier90 (Sep 16, 2006)

Magic Mountan?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2006)

Nope to sundown, Sugarbush or Magic. Hint: The trail under this lift is on the map and is one of only a couple natural runs at this ski area. It's rarely open.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 16, 2006)

The terrain under and around the chair looks alot like Powder Ridge.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2006)

Way too steep for anything at the Ridge...


----------



## AMAC2233 (Sep 16, 2006)

Jiminy Peak? I think the trail is Upper Liftline (natural) and the lift would be the summit triple.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2006)

AMAC2233 said:


> Jiminy Peak? I think the trail is Upper Liftline (natural) and the lift would be the summit triple.



Winner!!! I have yet to ski that run. It definitely has potential.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's another:







Hint: In this view, you can see two other ski areas. Name the ski area from which it was taken. Extra points for naming the two ski areas visible...


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 16, 2006)

Greg said:


> Winner!!! I have yet to ski that run. It definitely has potential.


 
I skied the run years ago with a friend after a 12" dump, it was fun but had alot of rocks underneath.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I skied the run years ago with a friend after a 12" dump, it was fun but had alot of rocks underneath.



Nothing wrong with a few rocks. That's precisely why Beast has it all over Jiminy if there's a good amout of natural snow - a ton more natty skiing. Early/late or if the natural snow is lacking - Jiminy s the better bet.


----------



## John84 (Sep 17, 2006)

I vaguely remember seeing that image in the gallery. I know it's southern Vermont, but I can't remember where.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2006)

i am a bit hazzy on the view as i never seem to get there when the skies are clear, but i do believe that is magic with okemo and kmart in the distance.


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i am a bit hazzy on the view as i never seem to get there when the skies are clear, but i do believe that is magic with okemo and kmart in the distance.



Correct!


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## John84 (Sep 17, 2006)

Magic


----------



## Jonni (Sep 17, 2006)

Black Mountain, NH


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2006)

def black, nh, no doubt. i love that lift.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep it is Black Mountain of NH... a pretty fun hike for a rainy day.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 29, 2006)

No more guessing on where this one was taken?:


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2006)

Catamount?


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 29, 2006)

Greg said:


> Catamount?


 
No, it's not Catamount, in fact it's not in New England.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 29, 2006)

Some place in PA?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 29, 2006)

Try this:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 29, 2006)

How about this one:


----------



## Zand (Sep 29, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> No more guessing on where this one was taken?:



Belleayre?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 30, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Try this:



Sundown?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 30, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Sundown?


Yep..Sundown


----------



## Plowboy (Sep 30, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> How about this one:




Sugarbush Gondi and Organgrinder


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 30, 2006)

Zand said:


> Belleayre?


 
No, it's not Belleayre:razz:


----------



## Grego (Sep 30, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> No, it's not Belleayre:razz:


If there were another 10,000 more people there, I'd think Huntah One.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 30, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> Sugarbush Gondi and Organgrinder


Nice job:beer:


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yep..Sundown



I think I might be riding that lift a few times this season...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> I think I might be riding that lift a few times this season...


 
 IVe only been there once Greg but thats the one to the far right for the kiddies correct?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 1, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> IVe only been there once Greg but thats the one to the far right for the kiddies correct?


Yep...I think they have done some changes to that area since I took that pic. Nice little area for the kids.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 1, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Some place in PA?


 

You are in the right state with that guess;-)


----------



## montageskier (Oct 1, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> No more guessing on where this one was taken?:



Camelback?


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes it's Camelback:wink:


----------



## FREESKIMAN (Oct 3, 2006)

bolton?


----------



## FREESKIMAN (Oct 3, 2006)

oh i see its camelback


----------



## Jonni (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's one for ya:


----------



## bigbog (Oct 4, 2006)

*.........*

Sugarloaf...?


----------



## Jonni (Oct 4, 2006)

Nope. Hint: This lift is no longer there, but the ski area is alive and thriving.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 4, 2006)

*.......*

Sunday River!..?  ..looks like a portion of Sunday Punch...
if I miss this again...Bzzzzzd Bzzzzzzzd..


----------



## TwinTips21 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunapee?


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 4, 2006)

Wildcat


----------



## kickstand (Oct 4, 2006)

eatskisleep said:


> Wildcat



I'll second this suggestion.....


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 4, 2006)

love the riblet. dangerous foot rests on that sucker!


----------



## Jonni (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, Eatskisleep got it! Now for bonus, what chair is it...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 4, 2006)

can't remember the name, but it was on the upper mountain section where the quad currently is located, it used to parallel the gondi for the last third of the ride.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Oct 5, 2006)

It is the catapult lift at Wildcat, taken during the 1969 season.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 6, 2006)

A new one:


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2006)

Sugarbush/Ellen. Black Diamond, Upper FIS and the summit quad.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Sugarbush/Ellen. Black Diamond, Upper FIS and the summit quad.



thats the one.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 6, 2006)

How about this:


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> How about this:



Valley House Double, The Mall, Lincoln Peak, Sugarbush.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 6, 2006)

OK...I think I should try a different Mt :idea:


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> OK...I think I should try a different Mt :idea:



Tha Mall is one of may favorites.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 13, 2006)

Bump:


----------



## bigbog (Oct 13, 2006)

*....*

the Infamous Double....Boardwalk...(Sugarloaf)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 13, 2006)

bigbog said:


> the Infamous Double....Boardwalk...(Sugarloaf)


Thats the place.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 13, 2006)

Where am I with my nice fashion concious early 90's skiwear?:


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 13, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Where am I with my nice fashion concious early 90's skiwear?:



Sunapee?


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 13, 2006)

no, it's not Sunapee:smile:


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 13, 2006)

Gunstock? Is that even a lake?


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's not Gunstock;-)


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2006)

unless my eyes deceive me, i believe that is a center pole quad! the only one i know of was at temple, iirc, but that pic doesn't look like NH.


----------



## Zand (Oct 13, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Where am I with my nice fashion concious early 90's skiwear?:



I must say, that looks like Wachusett Lake in the background and the trail does look like the intersection of Challenger and Look Mom at Wachusett, but I don't ever remember there being a quad in that area before Minuteman was installed.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2006)

i am pretty much convinced this is not in new england unless it is a CT area.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2006)

Powder Ridge, CT???


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 14, 2006)

drjeff said:


> Powder Ridge, CT???


 

Yes a very old (1992) picture of Powder Ridge :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2006)

Lets add one since I just got one correct!

Name this area


----------



## Geoff (Oct 15, 2006)

drjeff said:


> Lets add one since I just got one correct!
> 
> Name this area




Is that the little bump trail with the loudspeakers at Mt Snow?  Beartrap?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2006)

Geoff said:


> Is that the little bump trail with the loudspeakers at Mt Snow?  Beartrap?



We have a winner


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2006)

Lets try another one!

Name that area:


----------



## snowmaker4191 (Oct 15, 2006)

hmnm yellow groomers not so many places with yellow cats...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2006)

snowmaker4191 said:


> hmnm yellow groomers not so many places with yellow cats...



Just trying to give a subtle hint or two!


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 15, 2006)

drjeff said:


> Lets try another one!
> 
> Name that area:


 
Cannon??/


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2006)

cannon doesn't have any doubles. (edit: assumption on my part that the image looks like a digital camera shot which would indicate it being taken most likely after the HSQ was installed.).


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2006)

drjeff said:


> Lets try another one!
> 
> Name that area:



Bolton Valley?  Looks like a Poma Double....


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 15, 2006)

drjeff said:


> Lets try another one!
> 
> Name that area:



Ragged


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> Ragged



Correct!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

Try this:


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 16, 2006)

MRG, Paradise?


----------



## Angus (Oct 16, 2006)

1st time chiming in on this thread, waterville valley between two trails on the west (left side) - I  was hiking there over memorial day and saw it - I think! or something similar?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> MRG, Paradise?


That took all of 1 min


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok...Try this:


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Oct 16, 2006)

Front Face of Mt. Sneaux.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Front Face of Mt. Sneaux.


Thats the place.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll never forget the look on my kids faces the first time they went over that




ALLSKIING said:


> Try this:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

More:


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 16, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> More:



sunday river, south ridge learning area?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

Not the River.


----------



## Zand (Oct 16, 2006)

Is that the lower part of Okemo?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

Zand said:


> Is that the lower part of Okemo?



Not Okemo.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2006)

The Sneak said:


> sunday river, south ridge learning area?



Hunt'ah.


----------



## drewfidelic (Oct 16, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> More:



Hunter. ("Broadway Limited" chair.)
________
Babe russian


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Hunt'ah.



How did you get that TB? You have never even skied hunter...I think.


----------



## marcski (Oct 17, 2006)

O.k. here's one for you to try:


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2006)

marcski said:


> O.k. here's one for you to try:



Mont Sutton in Quebec. Your long/lat gave it away!


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## marcski (Oct 17, 2006)

Greg said:


> Mont Sutton in Quebec. Your long/lat gave it away!



Yes i actually blocked that out but chose the wrong file from my computer.  I'll try again with it blocked.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> How did you get that TB? You have never even skied hunter...I think.



The Chairlift...from dmc's site and Chairlift.org.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 18, 2006)

Greg said:


>



Loon?


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 18, 2006)

Greg said:


>



Berkshire East


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2006)

Not Loon, nor Berkshire East. It's South of both of those.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> Not Loon, nor Berkshire East. It's South of both of those.



Jimminy Peak (probably not spelled right....)


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Jimminy Peak (probably not spelled right....)



South of Jiminy


----------



## JimG. (Oct 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> South of Jiminy



Catamount.

Don't make the hints so easy.


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Catamount.
> 
> Don't make the hints so easy.



Not Catamount.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 19, 2006)

DOH!

Sundown?


----------



## Paul (Oct 19, 2006)

> Not Catamount.









Named for this guy's hairstyle....


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2006)

Paul said:


> Named for this guy's hairstyle....



Not Mohawk. Hint: it's probably the most difficult run here, and normally the only one they let bump up.


----------



## Paul (Oct 19, 2006)

Greg said:


> Not Mohawk. Hint: it's probably the most difficult run here, and normally the only one they let bump up.



Didn't really think so, looked a little too steep for the wacky hair place, but that can always be a camera angle...

Well... if its South of Catamount, and it ain't Mohawk (definately not Sundown) Gotta be in New Yawk, New Joisey, or Penn...


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2006)

Paul said:


> Well... if its South of Catamount, and it ain't Mohawk (definately not Sundown) Gotta be in New Yawk, New Joisey, or Penn...



I never said south of Catamount. I said it wasn't Catamount.


----------



## gwags (Oct 19, 2006)

Butternut?


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2006)

gwags said:


> Butternut?



Winner! That's the Downpout trail which they periodically let bump up.


----------



## gwags (Oct 19, 2006)

About 15 years ago, they used to have a HUGE hit near the top of Lucifer's Leap onto a pretty steep landing.  I'm guessing that's not there anymore.


----------



## Paul (Oct 19, 2006)

Arrgh! shoulda known that. Never been there when DS is bumped. But seeing a triple chair to skier's right and Fiddler through the trees, and the parking lot......

Urgh....


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


>



Jiminy???


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 24, 2006)

Greg said:


> Jiminy???



Yep, dang you Greg, but I thought you'd get it from the flag.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Yep, dang you Greg, but I thought you'd get it from the flag.



That was my clue. It was confirmed when I saw where the pic was embedded from.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, If anyone can get this without cheating I will be *AMAZED
*, so don't look at the imbedded comment










Both pictures are from the same place


----------



## castlerock (Oct 30, 2006)

*How about Dizin in Iran?*

I have a close friend that left Iran several years after the revolution. I have never been but the view matched his description. Way above timberline, great terrain, and antiquated lifts. So I googled up some photos and saw the gondola and chair adjacent to each other....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dizin


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 30, 2006)

You have got to be kidding me..........Wow, good on ya, I thought that one was going to be going on a while.

Anyone skiied there?

It's only 4 bucks for a lift ticket so if you're in the area for some reason, I think it would be worth the money.


----------



## castlerock (Oct 30, 2006)

*I recall a magazine article*

A few years ago Powder magazine (I think) had an article on a trip to Dizin and some other area in Iran....I'll bet it would be tough for you to get there (at least flying commercial) today anyway. I'm not sure how many tour groups are organizing Fallujah>Teheran trips!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 31, 2006)

I came across this one on the internet, but it didn't say where it was from, so if anyone knows, speak up!


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 31, 2006)

sideways chairs.  Interesting


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 31, 2006)

I've heard that in the southern hemisphere water spins the opposite way down the drain. Perhaps their chairlifts are sideways? Therefore I'm guessing someplace in NZ or Chile


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> sideways chairs.  Interesting



I saw that too, must be hard to unload with skis on.  Of course the riders in the pic aren't wearing skis so maybe you aren't meant to ride that lift with skis...


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 31, 2006)

maybe the chairs somehow turn after loading, and again before unloading?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2006)

It's *Snow (Sněžka) Mountain* in the Czech Republic

Check out the gallery for more pics of the same lift:
http://www.snezkalanovka.cz/galerie.php?lang=3&ro=1


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> maybe the chairs somehow turn after loading, and again before unloading?



It does look like they could rotate.


----------



## Big Game (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the biggest clue is the chair number appears to be 36. So that rules out all countries with non-arabic numbers. So the mountain is definitely in the Roman Empire.

Also, steel wire was not lightweight or strong enough until 1754 or so. So then this picture was taken sometime between then and now.

But modern color photography wasn't widespread until the 1930's And judging by the saturation (and hue --- never forget the hue), I would say this pic was taken definitely post-war.

The people look old. So that means the picture was not taken sometime in the future in a society that once people reach the age of 30, a jewel in the palm of their hand begins to blink and they enter "carousel" so they can make an effort to reincarnate. 

So our time frame is somewhere between now and Sept. 2, 1945.

That's all I got for now.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 31, 2006)

ok bvibert, could you divulge to the rest of us *HOW YOU FIGURED THAT OUT???*

And for extra credit, tell me who makes that lift


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> ok bvibert, could you divulge to the rest of us *HOW YOU FIGURED THAT OUT???*
> 
> And for extra credit, tell me who makes that lift



I cheated a little...

The file name of the picture is "snezka80.jpg", so I Googled *"snezka"* and found a Wikipedia page on the mountain (which is half in Poland too).  The Wikipedia page had a link to the website I linked to earlier which has photos of the chair in question.

I have no idea who made the lift, but I'm sure it could be found...


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 31, 2006)

Cheater :roll: We need to start uploading pics to photobucket and giving them a generic name.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> Cheater :roll: We need to start uploading pics to photobucket and giving them a generic name.


Most people in this thread do give their pics generic file names just for that reason.  Llamborghinii didn't, I guess because he didn't even know where it was from...



llamborghinii said:


> I came across this one on the internet, but it didn't say where it was from, so if anyone knows, speak up!



I was merely using all clues available to me to answer the question...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 3, 2006)

Take a stab at these. The bottom 2 are from the same place


----------



## roark (Nov 3, 2006)

Mount Snow?


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 3, 2006)

The bottom ones are from Blue Hills ski area in Canton, MA.


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2006)

Hahahaha..... page *69*


Heh.  Sweeeeet.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2006)

Marc said:


> Hahahaha..... page *69*
> 
> 
> Heh.  Sweeeeet.



:blink: 

I see page 137. Zoiks.


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> :blink:
> 
> I see page 137. Zoiks.



Ah yeah, we've been down the road before.  I have 20 posts/page showing.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2006)

Marc said:


> Ah yeah, we've been down the road before.  I have 20 posts/page showing.



Dork.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 3, 2006)

yes, the bottom 2 are blue hills, i changed the filename to wildcat, its good to see you didn't fall for the bait. No the top one isn't mount snow. to give a hint, they somewhat recently swapped out their chairs to the current ones you see in the  picture


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

An easy one (no cheating, it's in the gallery)... er... really easy actually, but I had no other pictures and this thread sorta died...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 27, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> An easy one (no cheating, it's in the gallery)... er... really easy actually, but I had no other pictures and this thread sorta died...



 I didnt cheat i know thats belleayre and know exactly where that is, the name of the trail slips my mind though.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah I'm not sure what it is... I think it's 'The Canyon'? The way down to Superhchief regardless.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

This one is sort of hard.. I didn't take it myself, it's from the mountain's website (actually... I've never been there but I want to).


----------



## John84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Where am I?


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

John84 said:


> Where am I?



No idea, but I'm liking the Mitch Hedberg quotes.


----------



## 56fish (Jan 28, 2007)

*Hkd*

Cruising the thread ... saw this..



awf170 said:


> ya knew that it was snow making towers but HKD what does that stand for



HKD - Herman K Dupre, the inventor/developer of the best snowmaking system.  From right here in my back yard..7 Springs - PA.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 28, 2007)

56fish said:


> Cruising the thread ... saw this..
> 
> 
> 
> HKD - Herman K Dupre, the inventor/developer of the best snowmaking system.  From right here in my back yard..7 Springs - PA.



Thanks.  Excellent job deciphering my post.  It took me three reads to even understand what I was saying.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> This one is sort of hard.. I didn't take it myself, it's from the mountain's website (actually... I've never been there but I want to).



I don't know, but it looks like a groomed XC trail to me...


----------



## castlerock (Jan 29, 2007)

*Toll Road at Stowe (maybe)?*



adamti91 said:


> This one is sort of hard.. I didn't take it myself, it's from the mountain's website (actually... I've never been there but I want to).




After a fresh grooming?


----------



## MarkC (Jan 29, 2007)

That would be bobcat.  The first day they open this season I am definatly there.  Who is with me.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep that's Bobcat. I'll definatley hit it up Mark... I emailed them a few times about opening this year, and both times the response was something like "check back later"... Their websites are both horribly out of date, one from the 2005 season (link), and one from even earlier (link).


----------



## MarkC (Jan 29, 2007)

I was told by a reliable source that they will open this year.  We had a good discussion about it on the NELSAP board.  I will fill you in more on the goods this weekend.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, hopefully we'll get some natural in February. I'll be at Plattekill for sure on Saturday and hopefully Sunday.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 29, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> No idea, but I'm liking the Mitch Hedberg quotes.


 
That looks alot like the Green Mountain Express and the Straight Shot/The Cliffs trail at Mount Ellen.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> Take a stab at these. The bottom 2 are from the same place



Top one is Superstar at Killington


----------



## klrskiah (Jan 29, 2007)

John84 said:


> Where am I?



thats gotta be the EDGE at Tremblant!!!  theres some sweet glades off that lift.


----------



## John84 (Jan 29, 2007)

klrskiah said:


> thats gotta be the EDGE at Tremblant!!!  theres some sweet glades off that lift.



You got it.


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 20, 2007)

My Dad:


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone... excluding Austin since he already knows where we were skiing...

"Trip" (hehe) report to follow once someone gets it. A few more powder pictures.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 22, 2007)

eatskisleep said:


> My Dad:



Ragged Mtn


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 22, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ragged Mtn


 
Nope...


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## AMAC2233 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## TwinTips21 (Mar 17, 2007)

Jay?


----------



## AMAC2233 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, that is U.N. at Jay.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2007)

Bump.  

Here is one pic:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2007)

And another one...I just found this...probably easy, but oh well:


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> And another one...I just found this...probably easy, but oh well:


 

Bear Mountain @Killington


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Bear Mountain @Killington



Yep.  And the other?


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2007)

Here is a not so easy one:






Another clue for this area:


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep. And the other?


 
No idea, but I am tempted to guess Wachusett.


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> Here is one pic:


 
Bear Creek Mountain Resort


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Here is a not so easy one:



Saddleback?


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2007)

No, it's not Saddleback.:smile:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Bear Creek Mountain Resort



HOW did you get that SO FAST?????? :x


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2007)

Your post about the skiing at Killington kind of solved it for me, with the picture of the Woodward Reservoir. That and Warren and I also looked at the mountain carefully on the way home and only one trail (he wanted to ski it) still had decent snow.

I remember snowmobiling underneath the ancient abandoned double chair that they rebuilt, in the early 90's when tree's where growing through some of the chairs.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2007)

You're just too good, loafer.  Here is another one:







And another:


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2007)

2nd one is Middlebury I believe, or atleast that pic is ringing a bell from one of your TR's earlier this season!


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2007)

The first one is kind of blurry, but it is Ascutney.


----------



## jerryg (May 9, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Saddleback?



Saddleback is MUCH bigger than that and has snowfields, per se.

That is a tough one, I would not have guessed Bear Creek. I didn't realize it had that much vert.


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Here is a not so easy one:



It's out West since no safety bars, and I've seen the pics of the TR on another board (unfortunately I'm having an alzhiemer's moment and can't remember which board/TR). My gut instinct is saying that I remember reading that TR about Alta, and if so, that would be the Cecret Lift.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2007)

It's out west, but it is not Alta


----------



## wa-loaf (May 10, 2007)

jerryg said:


> Saddleback is MUCH bigger than that and has snowfields, per se.



I know Saddleback is a big mountain, I grew up an hour from it and have hiked and skied it. it's a close shot of a trail, there's no way to tell the size of the mountain, much less see if there are snowfields. I didn't really recognize the shot, but I knew Loafer had just been up there so I took a guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

drjeff said:


> 2nd one is Middlebury I believe, or atleast that pic is ringing a bell from one of your TR's earlier this season!



Yes.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> The first one is kind of blurry, but it is Ascutney.



Yes.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2007)

An easy east coast picture:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> An easy east coast picture:



Looks like Obsession at Sunday River.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

Here's one:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

And another:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

What the heck, one more:


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like Obsession at Sunday River.


 

Exactly:grin:


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> What the heck, one more:


 

Upper East Fall just below the Glades triple chair


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Upper East Fall just below the Glades triple chair



At which ski area?  :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2007)

This picture is funny:lol: :lol: , where is this and what trail is behind Warren:


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 10, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



    That looks like Upper Ravine at Cannon


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

SIKSKIER said:


> That looks like Upper Ravine at Cannon



Nope.  Good guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> This picture is funny:lol: :lol: , where is this and what trail is behind Warren:



I'd say Juggernaut at Killington.


----------



## loafer89 (May 10, 2007)

No, its not Killington.


----------



## Terry (May 10, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



Looks like KA at Pico


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

Terry said:


> Looks like KA at Pico



Yes sir!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

Still up for grabs:



thetrailboss said:


> And another:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

Another one:


----------



## Zand (May 10, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Still up for grabs:



Don't know but it sure looks nice right about now.


----------



## drjeff (May 10, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Still up for grabs:



Shockwave at Sunday River


----------



## drjeff (May 10, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> And another:




Let me try this agin with the pic attached!  Shockwave at Sunday River!


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## SnowRider (May 10, 2007)

the toll road at wachusett?


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2007)

SnowRider said:


> the toll road at wachusett?



Yep.  Too easy, ehh?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Let me try this agin with the pic attached!  Shockwave at Sunday River!



You got it.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

Still open:



thetrailboss said:


> Another one:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2007)

Here's one:


----------



## drjeff (May 10, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



Gunstock


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Gunstock



Yep.  Not a great pic....


----------



## wa-loaf (May 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.  Not a great pic....



Is that something you took? It almost looks like an old fashioned postcard.


----------



## trainlazz (May 11, 2007)

killington


----------



## trainlazz (May 11, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Where is this??



attitash?


----------



## trainlazz (May 11, 2007)

teachski said:


> Anyone care to guess.  This is NOT Pine Ridge!



Hunter some time ago.


----------



## loafer89 (May 11, 2007)

trainlazz said:


> attitash?


 

Wow, that's a post from quite some time ago. I though it was answered.

It's not Attitash, think much further south, way south.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Is that something you took? It almost looks like an old fashioned postcard.



It's a scanned photo.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 11, 2007)

OK, I've got one:
View attachment 750


----------



## TwinTips21 (May 12, 2007)

trainlazz said:


> attitash?



Mountain Creek? Eventhough it doesn't look like the Mountain Creek I know, just a guess!


----------



## TwinTips21 (May 12, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> OK, I've got one:
> View attachment 750



Heaven?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> Mountain Creek? Eventhough it doesn't look like the Mountain Creek I know, just a guess!



I'm thinking Connecticut somewhere, although I've never skied CT. Mohawk?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> Heaven?



Well if heaven is in NH (hint).


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2007)

The ski area is not in New England and it's not Mountain Creek.:-D


----------



## jerryg (May 12, 2007)

Jack Frost, PA?


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2007)

No, it's not Jack Frost;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> The ski area is not in New England and it's not Mountain Creek.:-D



Camelback, PA


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2007)

No, it's not Camelback


----------



## TwinTips21 (May 12, 2007)

Is it Killington? Looks like similar vertical if not.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> Is it Killington? Looks like similar vertical if not.



Killington is in VT.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> No, it's not Camelback



Is it in the east at all? And is that a waterpark in the pic?


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Where is this??



Shawnee, PA


----------



## jerryg (May 13, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Shawnee, PA



Jeff may have it. Double-double there and Shawnee has a waterslide, but the base would have had to have changed quite a bit for this to be Shawnee. Granted, the pic looks to be frmo mid-late 80s.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2007)

jerryg said:


> Jeff may have it. Double-double there and Shawnee has a waterslide, but the base would have had to have changed quite a bit for this to be Shawnee. Granted, the pic looks to be frmo mid-late 80s.



I'm going to take a wild google based guess and say Wild Mountain, MN.


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Shawnee, PA


 

Yes, it's Shawnee, although the picture is from the mid 1990's.


----------



## trainlazz (May 13, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> This picture is funny:lol: :lol: , where is this and what trail is behind Warren:



This has got to be lower Juggernaut at k-ton. The only trail where I've had to cross a street to continue.


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2007)

No, it's not at Killington:smile:


----------



## TwinTips21 (May 13, 2007)

That looks like an unplowed driveway to me.


----------



## loafer89 (May 13, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> That looks like an unplowed driveway to me.


 

It felt like one at times, but no it is a ski trail.


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Yes, it's Shawnee, although the picture is from the mid 1990's.




That helped me since it was the last time I skied there   If it had been from a more recent vintage,  I probably wouldn't have gotten it!  Just remember walking across a bridge from the parking lot to the base lodge with a waterslide right there and then the double double's.  Shawnee was my 5th "double double" ski area I've been to: Sugarloaf, Bromley, Jiminy, Attitash and Shawnee


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 14, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## TwinTips21 (May 14, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> How about this one?



Bromley!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 14, 2007)

Correct!  I guess that was pretty easy.


----------



## loafer89 (May 16, 2007)

How about this one:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> How about this one:



Sugarloaf.


----------



## jerryg (May 17, 2007)

The West Mountain Trail at SL to be specific. After they had begun the trail, they realized that they wouldn't need a double-runner and only finished one side.


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

And where is this one:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> And where is this one:



Gonna guess Sugarloaf as well.


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

Yes, but where?;-)


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

Where could this be?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Where could this be?



Don't know where it is, but that's a Yan triple.  Do I get any points for that? :wink:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 17, 2007)

How's about this one:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Yes, but where?;-)



HA!  You're quoting me from last week.  Good move.  :wink:

I'd say it looks like the access road.  The grooming lot is just to the left and the parking lots are at your back in this picture.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> How's about this one:



I know...will let someone else have at it.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Don't know where it is, but that's a Yan triple.  Do I get any points for that? :wink:



That looks like a Hall/CTEC lift to me judging by the chairs, towers, and terminal.


----------



## jerryg (May 17, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Don't know where it is, but that's a Yan triple.  Do I get any points for that? :wink:



Which is to say it's probably broken down or out of service. :lol: Seriously though, that looks like a cool base area.


----------



## jerryg (May 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Yes, but where?;-)



Access road just below the base between the Superquad and Bucksaw.


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

jerryg said:


> Access road just below the base between the Superquad and Bucksaw.


 
No, but close enough, it's West Mountain X-cut:grin:


----------



## jerryg (May 17, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> That looks like a Hall/CTEC lift to me judging by the chairs, towers, and terminal.



Gonna have to go with BushMogulMaster on this one. Chairs and terminal look very like Yan. Towers do not, but this lift could be a refit. Most of the CTEC chairs I've seen have foot rests.


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> How's about this one:


 

Sugarbush North?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 17, 2007)

jerryg said:


> Gonna have to go with BushMogulMaster on this one. Chairs and terminal look very like Yan. Towers do not, but this lift could be a refit. Most of the CTEC chairs I've seen have foot rests.



Hmmmmm... on second thought, it looks more like Borvig based on the bottom drive and the terminal shape.  Most Yans of that era were top drive.

But if it's not Borvig, it's Yan.

Of course, it could be a mut.  Like a CTEC/Poma/Borvig/Yan/Hall/Stadeli/Carlevario Savio :wink: :lol:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Sugarbush North?



That'd be right.

Here's another one:


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Hmmmmm... on second thought, it looks more like Borvig based on the bottom drive and the terminal shape. Most Yans of that era were top drive.
> 
> But if it's not Borvig, it's Yan.
> 
> Of course, it could be a mut. Like a CTEC/Poma/Borvig/Yan/Hall/Stadeli/Carlevario Savio :wink: :lol:


 

I am not sure who made the chairlift in the picture, but it has been rebuilt.

This will probably give it away, since this is a tough one, but a person was killed while riding this lift.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2007)

Well, let's guess what ski area it is and then look it up/ask them!  I still think it is a rebuilt...the chairs look like CTEC Triple Chairs...with no foot rests.  The base terminal looks like a CTEC model.  Similar to their newer base terminals.  Compare to this shot from CTEC:






And the base terminal:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 17, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, let's guess what ski area it is and then look it up/ask them!  I still think it is a rebuilt...the chairs look like CTEC Triple Chairs...with no foot rests.  The base terminal looks like a CTEC model.  Similar to their newer base terminals.  Compare to this shot from CTEC:



You could be right.  Let's wait and find out for sure!

The towers are definitely older.  I'm still thinking Borvig drive, but I could just as easily be wrong.  It does look an awful lot like that ad you posted.


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

One last hint picture:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I skied the place ALOT in the 80's and 90's, and it is a great mountain that is unfortunately located in Killington's shadow. I remember some great powder days on 49er and Pike and in Birches Glade. I will never forget riding the summit poma, I thought that lift was going to kill me it was so steep.



Sorry to dig up an old post, but does anyone have pictures of the old summit poma at Pico? (or the summit double?)  I too skied Pico (and Kton) a lot as a kid (in the 80's) and I used to LOVE that poma ride!!  But the eternal liftlines for the summit double sucked!


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

skifastr said:


> Sorry to dig up an old post, but does anyone have pictures of the old summit poma at Pico? (or the summit double?) I too skied Pico (and Kton) a lot as a kid (in the 80's) and I used to LOVE that poma ride!! But the eternal liftlines for the summit double sucked!


 

I might have pictures of the poma, but I am not sure and I would have to look through my collection of photographs.


----------



## Zand (May 17, 2007)

Trailboss- First big picture in the Doppelmayr paste is Lake Compounce.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 17, 2007)

very cool thread! I'll throw one in:
[edit: huh, I didnt mean for it to be thumbnail size...]


----------



## loafer89 (May 17, 2007)

skifastr said:


> very cool thread! I'll throw one in:
> [edit: huh, I didnt mean for it to be thumbnail size...]


 
The treeline looks really high, so I am guessing somewhere in the Central Rockies or California/West Coast.


----------



## jerryg (May 17, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> One last hint picture:



Looks like the Sierras, which would bode well for the Yan lift theory.

Here is the base terminal for the Aurora Quad at Sunday River. (April 13, not less) This is a refit, but all Yan parts. I only know because Skip jumped into a thread on the SR forum a while back and informed me about the installation, which was done by SR, but overseen by a Yan engineer.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2007)

jerryg said:


> Looks like the Sierras, which would bode well for the Yan lift theory.
> 
> Here is the base terminal for the Aurora Quad at Sunday River. (April 13, not less) This is a refit, but all Yan parts. I only know because Skip jumped into a thread on the SR forum a while back and informed me about the installation, which was done by SR, but overseen by a Yan engineer.



You're right.  And to be fair, it appears that there are two different lifts in the Sierra picture.  The one in this last picture is a Yan (closest to the camera).  The one in the distance is a CTEC it appears/


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 18, 2007)

Good, good.  I didn't think I was completely full of sh!t!  Well, maybe :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2007)

The pictures of the ski area are not in the Sierra;-)


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 18, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> The treeline looks really high, so I am guessing somewhere in the Central Rockies or California/West Coast.



Nope - it's not in the U.S.


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2007)

The picture actually looked like it belonged in Europe due to the very high timberline.

Somwhere in the Southern Alps, Italy or Germany perhaps? I do not see any glaciers, except for possibly on the mountain in the center backround of the picture. It really could be in a lot of places around the world.


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> One last hint picture:


 

Do you what another hint????


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> One last hint picture:



Las Vegas Ski and Snowboard resort, the trail map in the pic and a little google action helped


----------



## jerryg (May 18, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Las Vegas Ski and Snowboard resort, the trail map in the pic and a little google action helped



Would that still be considered the Sierra's or _The Palms_?


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Las Vegas Ski and Snowboard resort, the trail map in the pic and a little google action helped


 
Yes, well done8)

Well it only took three pictures to figure it out;-)Seriously that was a hard one, because it's so remote. I thought the clue about the person being killed on the triple chair would be enough of a clue.


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2007)

jerryg said:


> Would that still be considered the Sierra's or _The Palms_?


 
The Las Vegas Ski And Snowboard Resort is located in the Spring Mountains of Southwestern Nevada and Mount Charleston where the ski area is located is the highest point in the range. It has nothing to do with the Sierra.


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2007)

I offer up another ski area with just this one picture and no hints:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 18, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> The treeline looks really high, so I am guessing somewhere in the Central Rockies or California/West Coast.





loafer89 said:


> The picture actually looked like it belonged in Europe due to the very high timberline.
> 
> Somwhere in the Southern Alps, Italy or Germany perhaps? I do not see any glaciers, except for possibly on the mountain in the center backround of the picture. It really could be in a lot of places around the world.



You know, you're right, there aren't really any defining details of the ski area itself so you'd probably have to really know the area and be good at recognizing mountain vistas. I guess I'll tell since no specific guesses have been made.  It's Fernie, from the top of Polar Peak looking down at the top of the White Pass lift. Unfortunately it's not my picture - I've never done that hike but plan to someday.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 18, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I offer up another ski area with just this one picture and no hints:



Vortex at Sunday River?


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2007)

No, it's not Sunday River


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2007)

skifastr said:


> You know, you're right, there aren't really any defining details of the ski area itself so you'd probably have to really know the area and be good at recognizing mountain vistas. I guess I'll tell since no specific guesses have been made. It's Fernie, from the top of Polar Peak looking down at the top of the White Pass lift. Unfortunately it's not my picture - I've never done that hike but plan to someday.


 
The interior of British Columbia makes sense as the Pacific influence on the climate would keep the treeline high. I have only been to Whistler/Blackomb so I do not know B.C very well at all.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 18, 2007)

Here's one:


----------



## jerryg (May 18, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one:



Wherever it is, it looks sweet!


----------



## jerryg (May 18, 2007)

Take a shot at this one...


----------



## bill2ski (May 18, 2007)

The one it's shot from or the one your looking at ?


----------



## jerryg (May 18, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> The one it's shot from or the one your looking at ?



Both, if you're that good, Bill, but it's all the same resort, albeit different pods.


----------



## bill2ski (May 18, 2007)

Here goes !
At the river on Bim's looking at Salvation  or is this wishfull thinking ?


----------



## jerryg (May 19, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I am not sure who made the chairlift in the picture, but it has been rebuilt.
> 
> This will probably give it away, since this is a tough one, but a person was killed while riding this lift.



The triple replaced a double called "The Yellow Chair," which is the chair that had the accident, not the triple. The Triple is.... CTEC/Doppelmayr and was installed by Powdr Corp in the summer of 2005.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2005/Oct-25-Tue-2005/business/3877318.html


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I offer up another ski area with just this one picture and no hints:



It's an FIS approved race trail with the a-netting poles set up, out West I'd guess from that really, deep blue sky.  Pure 100% guess here, but I'll say Beaver Creek


----------



## JPTracker (May 19, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one:



Kitzbuehel at Jay


----------



## bigbog (May 19, 2007)

*Ditto!...........*



bill2ski said:


> Here goes !
> At the river on Bim's looking at Salvation  or is this wishfull thinking ?


..my guess as well *bill2ski*....although my additional wishfull thoughts would be from something cut on Burnt Mtn overlooking the drop behind King Pine.. :smile:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 19, 2007)

JPTracker said:


> Kitzbuehel at Jay



Not Jay.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2007)

JPTracker said:


> Kitzbuehel at Jay



Or Spillsville at Sugarbush.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 19, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Or Spillsville at Sugarbush.



Not Sugarbush


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 19, 2007)

jerryg said:


> The triple replaced a double called "The Yellow Chair," which is the chair that had the accident, not the triple. The Triple is.... CTEC/Doppelmayr and was installed by Powdr Corp in the summer of 2005.
> 
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2005/Oct-25-Tue-2005/business/3877318.html



Well then, maybe I _am_ completely full of sh!t :lol: :wink:

Still looks Yan/Borvig to me, but I'll concede on this one!  I still have trouble believing that the chair in that picture is a 2005 model chair.  Sure looks older than that!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one:



Winters Way or Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Winters Way or Bubblecuffer at Sugarloaf?



Not Sugarloaf either. Not Maine, in fact.  Not New Hampshire either.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 19, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one:




I stink at this game ...but here it goes:

Upper Smugglers at Stowe?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 19, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I stink at this game ...but here it goes:
> 
> Upper Smugglers at Stowe?



Not Stowe either.

Let's see... we've already crossed off:

Maine
New Hampshire
Sugarbush
Stowe
Jay

Any more guesses?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Not Stowe either.
> 
> Let's see... we've already crossed off:
> 
> ...



MRG?? couldn't tell you the trail.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> OK, I've got one:
> View attachment 750








This one is still open :smile:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> MRG?? couldn't tell you the trail.



It IS MRG.  Anyone care to take a stab at what trail?


----------



## AMAC2233 (May 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> This one is still open :smile:



Something about this picture is reminding me of Attitash...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2007)

AMAC2233 said:


> Something about this picture is reminding me of Attitash...



No, but you are in the right state. :smile:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> This one is still open :smile:



How about Cannon?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> How about Cannon?



Cannon it is. Anyone want to take a stab at what trail?


----------



## loafer89 (May 20, 2007)

drjeff said:


> It's an FIS approved race trail with the a-netting poles set up, out West I'd guess from that really, deep blue sky. Pure 100% guess here, but I'll say Beaver Creek


 

Yes it's Beaver Creek. The nets are a help as is the steepness of the trail, it's Golden Eagle, one of the Birds Of Prey.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Cannon it is. Anyone want to take a stab at what trail?



I'd say Avalanche or one of the Front Five...either one of the trails over by the Tram entrance.


----------



## loafer89 (May 20, 2007)

Where is this?:


----------



## bill2ski (May 20, 2007)

Bretton Woods ?


----------



## loafer89 (May 20, 2007)

No, it's not Bretton Woods.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd say Avalanche or one of the Front Five...either one of the trails over by the Tram entrance.



Close enough, Paulie's Folley.


----------



## jerryg (May 20, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Bretton Woods ?



That's a little too steep to be Bretton Woods. Too much vert, too. :razz:


----------



## jerryg (May 20, 2007)

jerryg said:


> Take a shot at this one...



No guesses for this place??? I KNOW some people on here have skied the resort itself, whether you've ventured into the gated area the picture was taken from or skied the gated area the picture is of, I don't know.

One hint is that in the picture, I am standing next to a howitzer platform. (Okay, not a great hint, but the platform is pretty cool!)


----------



## jerryg (May 20, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Where is this?:



Deer Valley?


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

No, it's not Deer Valley:grin:


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 21, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Where is this?:



Steamboat?


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Steamboat?


 
Nope;-)


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 21, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Where is this?:



Back bowl (one of them) at Vail?


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Back bowl (one of them) at Vail?


 
Sorry, but no:grin:


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 21, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Steamboat?



Pioneer lift area at Park City?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Pioneer lift area at Park City?



That's a good call. I'll second that.


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

It's not Park City


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> It's not Park City



Can you give us a hint? In the mean time how about the Canyons?


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Can you give us a hint? In the mean time how about the Canyons?


 

Sorry, but I give too many hints as it is with my pictures:wink:. It's not the Canyons.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 21, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Sorry, but I give too many hints as it is with my pictures:wink:. It's not the Canyons.



Aspen?


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Aspen?


 
No, it's not Aspen


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 21, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> No, it's not Aspen



C'mon... is it in Colorado?  All of the Aspen trees have that Colorado look about them.....


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> C'mon... is it in Colorado? All of the Aspen trees have that Colorado look about them.....


 

At least I did not freeze my fingers and bore the people skiing with me to bits taking usless pictures for the challenge. I picked a good one, which will be discovered through the process of elimination.

No clues, sorry:grin:


----------



## snoseek (May 21, 2007)

beaver creek?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2007)

Copper Mountain!


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

snoseek said:


> beaver creek?


 

Ladies and gentleman we have a winner.


----------



## bill2ski (May 21, 2007)

jerryg said:


> That's a little too steep to be Bretton Woods. Too much vert, too. :razz:



Yea, the pitch is too steep, but that runout to the lift looked the same as Bodewoods. Thought, maybe the shot angle was deceiving me. :roll:


----------



## loafer89 (May 21, 2007)

Another for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## bill2ski (May 21, 2007)

*I submit for your approval*

this should be a no-brainer on the location, the kids loved skiing above and through the clouds.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2007)

*Lets try another one here!*

No hints to start!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 22, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Another for your viewing pleasure:




Looking at those rocks, trees and blue sky, I'd say this has to be in California.  Heavenly?


----------



## skier90 (May 22, 2007)

"this should be a no-brainer on the location, the kids loved skiing above and through the clouds."

Waterville valley?


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 22, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Yea, the pitch is too steep, but that runout to the lift looked the same as Bodewoods. Thought, maybe the shot angle was deceiving me. :roll:



I don't think there is any way, deceiving or not, to make Bretton Woods look steep.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 22, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Another for your viewing pleasure:



Mammoth


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 22, 2007)

drjeff said:


> No hints to start!



Keystone


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 22, 2007)

drjeff said:


> No hints to start!



SB North?


----------



## JPTracker (May 22, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Another for your viewing pleasure:



Powder Mountain


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Another for your viewing pleasure:



I'm going to go with Mammoth too.


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Keystone



Nope,  head West


----------



## loafer89 (May 22, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm going to go with Mammoth too.


 

Yes, it's Mammoth


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 22, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> SB North?



No, that's definitely not SB North.  But I don't know where it is.  Either either far North or out west.  That just doesn't look Vermont to me.  The trees aren't right :wink:


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 22, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> No, that's definitely not SB North.  But I don't know where it is.  Either either far North or out west.  That just doesn't look Vermont to me.  The trees aren't right :wink:



I was scared of being corrected by you rather than the person who posted it   I was thinking it was possible the Summit chair.  I couldn't remember which direction that chair turns.  It looked like maybe Black Diamond was the liftline.  The trail to the right of the liftline probably wasn't wide enough to be FIS, but I couldn't think of any place it looked like more from where I've been (which isn't enough places for a thread like this).  The shape of the mountain to the left in the picture didn't look quite right, but I figured I'd at least guess.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> this should be a no-brainer on the location, the kids loved skiing above and through the clouds.



Whistler BC?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2007)

drjeff said:


> No hints to start!



Seems like too many trees for California. Maybe Washington or Oregon?


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Seems like too many trees for California. Maybe Washington or Oregon?




Nope, head back to the East a few hundred miles


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Nope, head back to the East a few hundred miles



Sun Valley


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 22, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> I was scared of being corrected by you rather than the person who posted it   I was thinking it was possible the Summit chair.  I couldn't remember which direction that chair turns.  It looked like maybe Black Diamond was the liftline.  The trail to the right of the liftline probably wasn't wide enough to be FIS, but I couldn't think of any place it looked like more from where I've been (which isn't enough places for a thread like this).  The shape of the mountain to the left in the picture didn't look quite right, but I figured I'd at least guess.



A reasonable guess.  I figured you were thinking summit chair, looking up from Lookin' Good to Black Diamond.  But nope!  Still, not a bad guess for someone who doesn't ski there 110 days a season!


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2007)

Sorry for the double watermark.


----------



## cbcbd (May 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sorry for the double watermark.


Amateur


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sorry for the double watermark.



Julio at Killington sometime during the better half of this past season?


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2007)

skifastr said:


> Julio at Killington sometime during the better half of this past season?



Not Killington.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sorry for the double watermark.



MRG maybe paradise?


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sun Valley



Nope, a little further South.  Hint, that logo on your hat in your avatar pic gives you the correct state


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Nope, a little further South.  Hint, that logo on your hat in your avatar pic gives you the correct state



Ahhhh,,,,,,Brighton


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ahhhh,,,,,,Brighton



Right state, wrong area :???:

Hint:  The chair ride is long enough that you might be able to catch a quick nap and dream of skiing your next bottomless line in the Utah fluff


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> MRG maybe paradise?



Correct. And yes, it is Paradise. Too easy...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Right state, wrong area :???:
> 
> Hint:  The chair ride is long enough that you might be able to catch a quick nap and dream of skiing your next bottomless line in the Utah fluff



The Canyons


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 22, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Right state, wrong area :???:
> 
> Hint:  The chair ride is long enough that you might be able to catch a quick nap and dream of skiing your next bottomless line in the Utah fluff



slow chair...must be Beaver Mtn.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 22, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> A reasonable guess.  I figured you were thinking summit chair, looking up from Lookin' Good to Black Diamond.  But nope!  Still, not a bad guess for someone who doesn't ski there 110 days a season!



Thanks


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> The Canyons



Correct, that's the Dreamcatcher lift which they installed prior to this past season.  Really nice mix of advanced/expert runs + gladed terrain off of the lift


----------



## bill2ski (May 23, 2007)

skier90 said:


> "this should be a no-brainer on the location, the kids loved skiing above and through the clouds."
> 
> Waterville valley?



nope not waterville


----------



## bill2ski (May 23, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Whistler BC?



It's East Coast


----------



## bill2ski (May 23, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> I don't think there is any way, deceiving or not, to make Bretton Woods look steep.



I'll give ya that one


----------



## snoseek (May 23, 2007)

alpine meadows?


----------



## bill2ski (May 23, 2007)

snoseek said:


> alpine meadows?



Negitive


----------



## jerryg (May 23, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Negitive


 It's Sunday River. I thought someone had already answered this one. If it isn't Sunday River then I suck! :dunce: But it is. Snoseek actually knew it, too, he was just playing with folks cause he's smart like that! :beer:


----------



## bill2ski (May 23, 2007)

jerryg said:


> It's Sunday River. I thought someone had already answered this one. If it isn't Sunday River then I suck! :dunce: But it is. Snoseek actually knew it, too, he was just playing with folks cause he's smart like that! :beer:



Umm, Nope. Not S.R. Jerry, next state over. Sorry, to hear you think you suck. Care to try again ?


----------



## bill2ski (May 23, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## jerryg (May 23, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Umm, Nope. Not S.R. Jerry, next state over. Sorry, to hear you think you suck. Care to try again ?



I admittedly suck! :angry: Loon?


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> this should be a no-brainer on the location, the kids loved skiing above and through the clouds.


It looks like Tightrope at Attitash to me.


----------



## riverc0il (May 24, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> It IS MRG.  Anyone care to take a stab at what trail?


I'd guess either Lower Antelope or Fall Line. Hard to tell, probably the former though since the bumps are not too big.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 24, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I'd guess either Lower Antelope or Fall Line. Hard to tell, probably the former though since the bumps are not too big.



Lower Antelope it is!


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

I bet no one can guess where this is!


----------



## loafer89 (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> I bet no one can guess where this is!


 
Spruce Mountain ski area?


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

Nope


----------



## loafer89 (May 24, 2007)

My next guesses would be Quoggy Joe, Lonesome Pines or Mount Jefferson.


----------



## bill2ski (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> It looks like Tightrope at Attitash to me.



:smashING DING DING ...We have a winner.....!!!!!!.....
Great Guess, Terry.


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> My next guesses would be Quoggy Joe, Lonesome Pines or Mount Jefferson.



No, No, No!


----------



## bill2ski (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> I bet no one can guess where this is!



Camden Snowbowl ?


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

Wrong state


----------



## loafer89 (May 24, 2007)

Is this in New England and is it still operating?


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

I took the pictures this afternoon on a 3 hour motorcycle ride. And yes I believe it is still operating. They have a fairly new Bombardier groomer in the yard, and an old tucker snocat.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> I took the pictures this afternoon on a 3 hour motorcycle ride. And yes I believe it is still operating. They have a fairly new Bombardier groomer in the yard, and an old tucker snocat.



Ohhhh....I think I know where it is.  I bet it is in proximity to a major ski area.  :wink:


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

It's not real close to a major ski area that I know of. I have never heard of this little area before and had to stop and check it out. I have a couple more pictures, but they are of the trail map, and the lodge with names.


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

This is the groomer and a couple of buildings.


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2007)

powder ridge (i think thats the name) south berwick me?


edit, not in maine right.


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

Nope. Wrong state.


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2007)

abenaki in wolfeboro?


----------



## Terry (May 24, 2007)

Bingo we have a winner! Here is a picture of the trail map, and the lodge.


----------



## snoseek (May 24, 2007)

must have been a nice day to ride around the lake. good thing you got it in before the weekend!


----------



## jerryg (May 24, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Camden Snowbowl ?



Hey, give the Snowbowl some credit it has several hundred more feet of vert than this place and a chairlift. 8)


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2007)

snoseek said:


> abenaki in wolfeboro?



Great pick up!
I've actually skied there, granted it was 20+ years ago, but then again having grandparents that have lived in Wolfeboro for 35 years helps a little bit  Abenaki was the first place I learned how to use a rope tow to shred a pair of gloves!


----------



## loafer89 (May 25, 2007)

I have one:


----------



## Zand (May 25, 2007)

^Almost looks like Otis Ridge...


----------



## loafer89 (May 25, 2007)

It's not Otis Ridge:smile:


----------



## jerryg (May 25, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I have one:



Ironically, it looks like a really weird angle at Camden Snowbowl, but it would have to be a view I haven't seen as the trail configuration just doesn't look right. I can't see the actual chairs to tell if they are Hall, but they are rusty-red. Interesting.


----------



## loafer89 (May 25, 2007)

It's not Camden Snow Bowl


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

Here's one:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

And another:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

What the hell...one more:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



Burke?


----------



## snoseek (May 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



sunapee


----------



## snoseek (May 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> What the hell...one more:



snowdon @ killington?


----------



## Terry (May 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:


 
How about 49er at Pico?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Burke?



Nope.  I don't think we are going to see any TR's or Pics by me of Burke for a while....


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

snoseek said:


> sunapee



I see why you think that, but no.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

snoseek said:


> snowdon @ killington?



Nope.  Good guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

Terry said:


> How about 49er at Pico?



Another good guess.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



Upper Tote Road at Sugarloaf?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Upper Tote Road at Sugarloaf?



Correct ski area.  Wrong trail.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Correct ski area.  Wrong trail.



Oh right on closer inspection I can just see the timberline lift at the bottom of the pic. So, upper timberline?


----------



## AMAC2233 (May 26, 2007)

This should be easy.


----------



## Zand (May 26, 2007)

Trailboss- your second one is Ski Ward.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

Zand said:


> Trailboss- your second one is Ski Ward.



Yep.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh right on closer inspection I can just see the timberline lift at the bottom of the pic. So, upper timberline?



Close enough.  Upper Binder.


----------



## bill2ski (May 28, 2007)

jerryg said:


> Hey, give the Snowbowl some credit it has several hundred more feet of vert than this place and a chairlift. 8)



 Ok ,Ok  so I suck at this too, I'm just grabbing at straws


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> What the hell...one more:



Still going....


----------



## loafer89 (May 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> What the hell...one more:


 
I remember this picture from your spring trip report from a year or two ago.

Cannon?


----------



## snoseek (May 28, 2007)

yeah i think that may be zoomer @ cannon

edit-i'm almost positive that's zoomer.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2007)

snoseek said:


> yeah i think that may be zoomer @ cannon
> 
> edit-i'm almost positive that's zoomer.



Why do you think that?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2007)

Trailboss, Little Bob R, and Chilemass enjoy late season snow at _______.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2007)

bvibert, new Daddy, skiing at _________.


----------



## snoseek (May 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Why do you think that?



i could be wrong, but that looks a lot like zoomer, and you can see a chair in the upper right corner of that picture. the whole thing looks identical to me and i have spent quite a bit of time @ cannon over the years. even the way the snow melts on that trail is how it would go on zoomer


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Why do you think that?



You can just see the lift in the upper right. Width of the trail, pitch, the remaining moguls on the left, and the placement of the lift all match zoomer.

So, I have to third that opinion.  :-D

Edit: Ok, so I didn't read ahead before making my post. Diagnosis still stands.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 29, 2007)

snoseek said:


> i could be wrong, but that looks a lot like zoomer, and you can see a chair in the upper right corner of that picture. the whole thing looks identical to me and i have spent quite a bit of time @ cannon over the years. even the way the snow melts on that trail is how it would go on zoomer



You're right.


----------



## loafer89 (May 29, 2007)

This one is still waiting:


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Trailboss, Little Bob R, and Chilemass enjoy late season snow at _______.



Wachusett



thetrailboss said:


> bvibert, new Daddy, skiing at _________.



Loon


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

*A new one*


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

name the area, and exact location where the photo was taken from.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> name the area, and exact location where the photo was taken from.



Wow! I remember riding a lift with a bunch of sheaves like that. I can't remember where it was though. I want to say Haystack. Or maybe Killington or Snow. The one I'm thinking of was much steeper though.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Wow! I remember riding a lift with a bunch of sheaves like that. I can't remember where it was though. I want to say Haystack. Or maybe Killington or Snow. The one I'm thinking of was much steeper though.



No, no, and no!  But that lift gets MUCH steeper.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


>



Hmmm... I wanna say Spillsville Sugarbush South.  But I'm not sure.  I don't ski over there much, you know.  I stick to the northern part.  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> No, no, and no!  But that lift gets MUCH steeper.



Does anyone else remember the summit triple at Haystack? Didn't it have a long row of sheaves like that right before it made its way up the last steep pitch? Thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Hmmm... I wanna say Spillsville Sugarbush South.  But I'm not sure.  I don't ski over there much, you know.  I stick to the northern part.  :wink:



Nope. My observation is that those that prefer Mount Ellen _really _prefer Mount Ellen. Anyway, it's not Sugarbush.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> My observation is that those that prefer Mount Ellen _really _prefer Mount Ellen.



Ya think? :wink: 90/112 days is my devotion to Mount Ellen.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Does anyone else remember the summit triple at Haystack? Didn't it have a long row of sheaves like that right before it made its way up the last steep pitch? Thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud-thud



Probably a compression tower, especially if it was loud and rough (hence the thud-thud-thud-thud.....).  Was the haul rope UNDER those sheaves?


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Probably a compression tower, especially if it was loud and rough (hence the thud-thud-thud-thud.....).  Was the haul rope UNDER those sheaves?



I think so, but again, this was probably a dozen years ago and I'm not even 100% it was Haystack so who the hell knows...


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

2 more:


----------



## downhill04 (Jun 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> name the area, and exact location where the photo was taken from.



Looks like the first two towers to the K1 gondola at Killington?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

downhill04 said:


> Looks like the first two towers to the K1 gondola at Killington?



Nope, not Killington.  But that is the correct state.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Nope, not Killington.  But that is the correct state.



Slidebrook Express from Mount Ellen side with the GMX and NRX in the background?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Slidebrook Express from Mount Ellen side with the GMX and NRX in the background?



Yep.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 20, 2007)

BUMP to revive this excellent thread.
1.






2.





3.





4.





#s 2 and 4 are easy, the others, prob. not so much.


----------



## sullydog (Dec 21, 2007)

#2 is the top of the superpipe up my home, Waterville Valley.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 21, 2007)

correct on #2. Can anyone get 1, 3, and 4?


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, let's get this thread going again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> Okay, let's get this thread going again.




Nashoba?


----------



## Zand (Jan 17, 2008)

Up there, #4 is something on Jackson Gore... don't let the bumps fool you.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 17, 2008)

Right on #4











These two are still ungussed.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> Right on #4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#1 Sugarloaf?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 17, 2008)

nope. think southwest from the loaf


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> nope. think southwest from the loaf



The old Northpeak triple at The River?? for #4


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 17, 2008)

3 - Tenny
4 - King Pine


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, my picture is from Nashoba.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 18, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> BUMP to revive this excellent thread.
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...



2 and 4 are still unguessed.


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> 2 and 4 are still unguessed.



Don't you mean 1 and 3?

And NEK guessed 10-E for #3, is that correct?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Don't you mean 1 and 3?
> 
> And NEK guessed 10-E for #3, is that correct?



yeah, sorry, 1 and 3 

Tenney is not correct.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> 2 and 4 are still unguessed.




I'll go with Shawnee for number 3


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 18, 2008)

nope.

It's a Hall Triple in #2 if that means anything to anyone. The resort is open, that particular chair is not.


----------



## skier90 (Jan 19, 2008)

1.Ragged


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 19, 2008)

correct! #1 is ragged.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 12, 2008)

Just found another one online...


----------



## Plowboy (Mar 13, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Just found another one online...




Walts Trail  @  ME


----------



## Terry (Mar 13, 2008)

Can anyone guess this one?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> Walts Trail  @  ME



Yes.  I thought it was a tough one because of the angle...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2008)

Terry said:


> Can anyone guess this one?



I think I know...but I will let the suspense continue...


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 18, 2008)

Terry said:


> Can anyone guess this one?



magic? just going on the red chair there. call me :dunce:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 18, 2008)

here's a coupple more

this one is real tricky. if you guess it, i'll buy a lift ticket to that area:




and no looking at the URL. I'm too lazy to change it.

another:


----------



## Telemechanic (Mar 18, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> here's a coupple more
> 
> this one is real tricky. if you guess it, i'll buy a lift ticket to that area:
> 
> ...



I know the second one but I disqualify myself from answering.  Looked like a beautiful day.  I'll keep thinking on the first one.. I want that ticket!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 18, 2008)

Terry said:


> Can anyone guess this one?



The oldest operating double chair in New England......Installed circa 1955!


----------



## djspookman (Mar 18, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> here's a coupple more
> 
> this one is real tricky. if you guess it, i'll buy a lift ticket to that area:
> 
> ...



1st one, I can't say.. b/c i read the url.. 

2nd one, South Peak Express at Loon..

Dave


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 18, 2008)

right on. 

how about this one:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2008)

Terry said:


> Can anyone guess this one?




Black


----------



## Terry (Mar 19, 2008)

Terry said:


> Can anyone guess this one?



It is not Magic or Black. Guess again


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2008)

Telemechanic said:


> I know the second one but I disqualify myself from answering.  Looked like a beautiful day.  I'll keep thinking on the first one.. I want that ticket!!!



I think the 1st one for just about anyone is "serviced" by 2 low speed quads!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2008)

bump

No photo to share, but always a good summertime thread


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 16, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> right on.
> 
> how about this one:




Okemo


----------



## Terry (Jul 25, 2008)

Terry said:


> Can anyone guess this one?


I still haven't seen where anyone guessed this one.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 25, 2008)

Terry said:


> I still haven't seen where anyone guessed this one.



Cranmore


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2008)

Terry said:


> I still haven't seen where anyone guessed this one.



Black?


----------



## Terry (Jul 25, 2008)

Cranmore is it. Good job.


----------



## Terry (Jul 25, 2008)

How about this one?


----------



## powderman (Jul 26, 2008)

Terry said:


> How about this one?



Shawnee?


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2008)

powderman said:


> Shawnee?


Nope.


----------



## skier90 (Jul 26, 2008)

Atitash?


----------



## Telemechanic (Jul 26, 2008)

Peek N' Peak chair #3?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2008)

First guess:  Dartmouth Skiway.


----------



## Terry (Jul 27, 2008)

No to all. No one has guessed it right yet.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2008)

Terry said:


> No to all. No one has guessed it right yet.



Next guess: the chair at King Pine.


----------



## Terry (Jul 27, 2008)

You got it Boss. King Pine.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 24, 2008)

Where was Eatskisleep getting deep in on Monday?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 24, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Where was Eatskisleep getting deep in on Monday?




DOT called...they want their barrels back. :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Where was Eatskisleep getting deep in on Monday?



Black

only because of his recent TR though.  I went a couple of times last season, one a killer powder day that vaulted it to near the top of my list of where to go on a deep day due to lack of competition and it also has a small amount of pretty killer terrain.  Carter Notch glade rules


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 25, 2008)

Glenn said:


> DOT called...they want their barrels back. :razz:



Haha
:beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 18, 2009)

Bump.  
















Figured if folks were going to bump threads there might as well be a fun one or two!


----------



## djspookman (May 19, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




middle pic is the wilderness chair at Bolton


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

Yep.  Now the other two?


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2009)

Are they Ski Sundown by any chance?


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Are they Ski Sundown by any chance?



LMAO! :lol:

I don't think if you took ALL the "mountains" in CT and piled them together that you could get the terrain in those 2 other pics


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Are they Ski Sundown by any chance?




Oh of course how did you guess?! :wink:  










Seriously, wrong state.


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2009)

it was a SWAG... LOL...


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 19, 2009)

tempted to call bolton on the top one as well...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> tempted to call bolton on the top one as well...



Nope, right general idea though.......


----------



## Beetlenut (May 19, 2009)

The top one looks like Magic to me.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> The top one looks like Magic to me.




Nope.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 19, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> The top one looks like Magic to me.



Correct State...


----------



## whiteface valmas (May 19, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



i would say upper binder or cinderhoe at the loaf, next to the timberline chair. 
i remember skiing it, its at the beggining  of the trail and it has amazing views


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

whiteface valmas said:


> i would say upper binder or cinderhoe at the loaf, next to the timberline chair.
> i remember skiing it, its at the beggining  of the trail and it has amazing views



Wow...you dug that one up.  

Yes, that is the Timberline section of Sugarloaf, circa March 2007.


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)

Guess this one:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> Correct State...



that's a give away

Burke

East Bowl trail?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Guess this one:



Gore


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Gore


Yep. Was there once, spring of 2008 and it was great.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Guess this one:



You know, if you look at that really quickly, it almost looks like Sugarbush's Lincoln Peak.  

Compare:


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> that's a give away
> 
> Burke
> 
> East Bowl trail?



Yep. Here is a pic during early fall a bit lower down.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> You know, if you look at that really quickly, it almost looks like Sugarbush's Lincoln Peak.
> 
> Compare:



great shots


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 20, 2009)

To round out answers to Trailboss's three pics...

This is Sugarbush (near the top of Middle Earth?)-


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> To round out answers to Trailboss's three pics...
> 
> This is Sugarbush (near the top of Middle Earth?)-



Yes, it is Sugarbush, but it is on Mount Ellen.  Can't remember which trail....


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2009)

This should be one of everybodies favorites.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2009)




----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2009)

Trailboss, Bob R, and Chilemass at ??????











Trailboss and bvibert at.....


----------



## Mildcat (May 20, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Trailboss, Bob R, and Chilemass at ??????



You already gave away the answer in another thread. ;-) 

The second pic I recognized because I drive by Ward a lot. It confirmed it though when I quoted you and saw the name in the pic url.  :smile:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> You already gave away the answer in another thread. ;-)



I did?



> The second pic I recognized because I drive by Ward a lot. It confirmed it though when I quoted you and saw the name in the pic url.  :smile:



Yes, Ski Ward.


----------



## Mildcat (May 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> I did?



Yep, here. 



thetrailboss said:


> Is that the trail that is on far skier's left? If so, Chilemass, Bob R, and I skied it back in 2004 or 2005 and it was interesting...narrow and had some "mood lighting" on it.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Yep, here.



Nope, wrong ski area.  And in the photo we don't have skis or boots on our feet.  

I didn't think I had talked about this photo.  :wink:


----------



## Tin Woodsman (May 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, it is Sugarbush, but it is on Mount Ellen.  Can't remember which trail....



Given the width and the tree types, I'd say it's near the top of Lower FIS.


----------



## whiteface valmas (May 21, 2009)

John84 said:


> To be honest, I have no idea where this picture what taken or what it is a picture of. I was drunk when I posted it, have no idea which ski area it was taken from or where I found the picture. If I had to venture a guess I would go with Whiteface.



i have never seen any view from whiteface that looks like that.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2009)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Given the width and the tree types, I'd say it's near the top of Lower FIS.



That was my guess as well.....


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Trailboss, Bob R, and Chilemass at ??????



Wawa?



thetrailboss said:


> Trailboss and bvibert at.....



I know I know...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Wawa?



Yes.  



> I know I know...




Do you now?  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes.



I guess I kinda cheated, I remembered that picture from when you guys did an earth day clean-up day or something, right?



thetrailboss said:


> Do you now?  :wink:



Yes, that was a good day.  I was about ready to fall over when that picture was taken, and my wife was sitting in the car rather unhappy with me.


----------



## Beetlenut (May 21, 2009)

Sparky said:


> This should be one of everybodies favorites.



Ok, again Magic off Upper Wizard?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I guess I kinda cheated, I remembered that picture from when you guys did an earth day clean-up day or something, right?



Right.  



> Yes, that was a good day.  I was about ready to fall over when that picture was taken, and my wife was sitting in the car rather unhappy with me.



That's what happens when you ski with the Trailboss....you get extremely tired and your significant other will not be happy with you when you are finally done!  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> That's what happens when you ski with the Trailboss....you get extremely tired and your significant other will not be happy with you when you are finally done!  :lol:



Riverc0il got me started the day before, and you finished my legs off that day.


----------



## Mildcat (May 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Nope, wrong ski area.  And in the photo we don't have skis or boots on our feet.
> 
> I didn't think I had talked about this photo.  :wink:



Aww, you tricked me.


----------



## Beetlenut (May 21, 2009)

Ok here's some old ones I dug up

First should be easy;
View attachment 2625

Mountain on the right might help;
View attachment 2626

April28th - 75 degrees
View attachment 2627


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok, again Magic off Upper Wizard?



Yup. Broomstick.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok here's some old ones I dug up
> 
> First should be easy;
> View attachment 2625
> ...



nice shorts..


----------



## Beetlenut (May 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> nice shorts..



Thanks! I'm the middle guy. Quit lookin at my leggs! Sheesh!!


----------



## bobbutts (May 23, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok here's some old ones I dug up
> 
> First should be easy;
> View attachment 2625
> ...


north face, mt snow


----------



## Beetlenut (May 23, 2009)

bobbutts said:


> north face, mt snow



Yep, that's one.


----------



## bobbutts (May 23, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Yep, that's one.


I hid the other 2 in the quote, Bear at K and Magic


----------



## Beetlenut (May 24, 2009)

bobbutts said:


> I hid the other 2 in the quote, Bear at K and Magic



Doh! SO you did! And you're correct!


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

bobbutts said:


> north face, mt snow





Beetlenut said:


> Yep, that's one.



Fallen Timbers to be exact


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


>



Still up for grabs....


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2009)

Trailboss and bvibert at.....


----------



## Beetlenut (May 26, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Trailboss and bvibert at.....


 
Sundown!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Sundown!




:lol:  This photo was from 2005, which was before the Sundown craze....

I've never skied Sundown.


----------



## AMAC2233 (May 26, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Trailboss and bvibert at.....



I'm hesitant to say the Kanc Quad base area at Loon.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (May 26, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Still up for grabs....



Bottom one looks like MRG.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2009)

AMAC2233 said:


> I'm hesitant to say the Kanc Quad base area at Loon.




Correct.  

And TW is correct on MRG.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Trailboss and bvibert at.....



brokeback mountain..


----------



## thetrailboss (May 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> brokeback mountain..



Not even funny.  :roll:


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Not even funny.  :roll:



admit it  TB, you atleast for a millisecond cracked a smile! (I know I did) :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> admit it  TB, you atleast for a millisecond cracked a smile! (I know I did) :lol:



I think it's funny..nothing wrong with two manly men..sharing a photographic moment on the slopes..


----------



## thetrailboss (May 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> admit it  TB, you atleast for a millisecond cracked a smile! (I know I did) :lol:



Yep, I did.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> brokeback mountain..





thetrailboss said:


> Not even funny.  :roll:





trailboss:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 28, 2009)




----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2010)

*Where's this place?*






Hint: Northeastern US


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 28, 2010)

billski said:


> Hint: Northeastern US



good call reviving this thread!  Top of Stowe w/ the Octagon on the right?


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2010)

skifastr said:


> good call reviving this thread!  Top of Stowe w/ the Octagon on the right?


  Zupa!  We have a winna!   Nice job.

Next one:




Hint: It's in NH, VT OR ME.
Hint: Picture is fairly recent.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2010)

billski said:


> Zupa! We have a winna! Nice job.
> 
> Next one:
> 
> ...


 

Black Mtn?


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Black Mtn?


No, but you've got the right idea.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2010)

billski said:


> No, but you've got the right idea.


 

Pat's Peak?


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Pat's Peak?


Nope.  
Hint: It's often overlooked.  However, at last night's club meeting we sold a lot of tickets to this area, much to my surprise.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 28, 2010)

Shawnee Peak?


----------



## neil (Oct 28, 2010)

Berkshire East


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 28, 2010)

Suicide 6. The pine tree is a clincher.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 28, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> Suicide 6. The pine tree is a clincher.



def, S6.  the FACE is to the left.. (the baby blue lift was the clincher for me- that and I spent a lot of time here when I was 8! )


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> Suicide 6. The pine tree is a clincher.



We have a winner!  I thought pomfret would check in here!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

any guesses?  i think it is pretty easy.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Catamount?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Catamount?



no sir


----------



## kickstand (Dec 20, 2011)

Bretton Woods?


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> any guesses?  i think it is pretty easy.



Brackett Basin?   Kinda looks like the run out towards the bottom where it opens up a bit

Gotta be tough.... woods look like woods to me :lol: 

Trying to think of where you have skied


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

kickstand said:


> Bretton Woods?





Nick said:


> Brackett Basin?



no and no


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Pats?


----------



## hammer (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Pats?


That's what I was thinking...there are trees in the Valley area that look like this.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Pats?



correct, Zephyr Glades @ Pats Peak


----------



## hammer (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> correct, Zephyr Glades @ Pats Peak


Doh...it was the glades on the other side...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

how about this one -


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> how about this one -



Sundown, area 51


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

That would be Plan B poaching it.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Sundown, area 51





o3jeff said:


> That would be Plan B poaching it.



that was too easy for a (former) passholder..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> That would be Plan B poaching it.





gmcunni said:


> that was too easy for a (former) passholder..



No, he's wrong.  There's nothing like that at Sundown...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

last one for today -


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> last one for today -



Woodbury?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> No, he's wrong.  There's nothing like that at Sundown...



I've never been off the trails there so it was just a guess.


----------



## chrisinvermont (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> last one for today -




Castlerock Chair at the Bush


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

chrisinvermont said:


> Castlerock Chair at the Bush


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 20, 2011)

Try this one.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> last one for today -





chrisinvermont said:


> Castlerock Chair at the Bush



Waaaay too easy!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2011)

chrisinvermont said:


> Castlerock Chair at the Bush



Most definitely.  

Here is a toughie...hint: out west






No peeking at URL addresses either :wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Waaaay too easy!



yeah, but i love that picture


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 20, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Try this one.



Bretton Woods


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 20, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Bretton Woods



Nope.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 20, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Try this one.



Hell's Woods at Jay Peak


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 20, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Hell's Woods at Jay Peak



Close!  Lower part of Timbuktu.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 20, 2011)

This one may be a little easy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> This one may be a little easy.



Sugarbush?  Top of Jester?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Sugarbush?  Top of Jester?



i was thinking SB, top of castlerock run


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 20, 2011)

not Sugarbush.


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

chrisinvermont said:


> Castlerock Chair at the Bush



Welcome to the forums again if I didn't say it earlier :lol:

Good eye


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

Frig you guys are good at this...


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's one.  A little tougher because it's not local (but is US) so I'll give you 2 pics.  Should be enough clues in the pics to get it.


----------



## kickstand (Dec 20, 2011)

Alyeksa


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 20, 2011)

kickstand said:


> Alyeksa



You got it.  Did my avatar give it away, or did you get the clues?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like folks are not even going to try mine....


----------



## kickstand (Dec 20, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> You got it.  Did my avatar give it away, or did you get the clues?



Didn't even notice the avatar.  I've been there, so the second picture was a huge give-away.  My wife and I have a nice picture of us with Turnagain Arm in the background, taken from somewhere out in front of the tram station.  We were there in early July, so those chutes to the left look a little different to me with snow on them.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 20, 2011)

kickstand said:


> Didn't even notice the avatar.  I've been there, so the second picture was a huge give-away.  My wife and I have a nice picture of us with Turnagain Arm in the background, taken from somewhere out in front of the tram station.  We were there in early July, so those chutes to the left look a little different to me with snow on them.



Nice!!  Yeah, that was the last week in March.  Christmas and New Years Chutes were amazing.




thetrailboss said:


> Looks like folks are not even going to try mine....



Dude, I tried.  Gave up.  Peeked at the url.....had never heard of it.  Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like folks are not even going to try mine....



i had no idea so i checked the URL and i still have no idea where that is


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i had no idea so i checked the URL and i still have no idea where that is



Exactly!  I had not heard of it either and drove by it in July.  Looks like a little gem.


----------



## chrisinvermont (Dec 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> Welcome to the forums again if I didn't say it earlier :lol:
> 
> Good eye




thanks, been lurking since I found this a couple of months ago.  The questions was so easy, even I could get it!


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 20, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Exactly!  I had not heard of it either and drove by it in July.  Looks like a little gem.



Was gonna guess Deer Valley or Park City by the brand of chairlift but now you say little gem so I change my guess to Sundance.  I've been there but forget the kind of chairs they have.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 20, 2011)

Let's try this one on:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Was gonna guess Deer Valley or Park City by the brand of chairlift but now you say little gem so I change my guess to Sundance.  I've been there but forget the kind of chairs they have.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Not Sundance, but you are within about 200 miles.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 20, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Not Sundance, but you are within about 200 miles.



Ski Santa Fe


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> Ski Santa Fe



Other direction.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 20, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Exactly!  I had not heard of it either and drove by it in July.  Looks like a little gem.



Beaver my, Ut?????


----------



## MarkC (Dec 21, 2011)

snowbowl az


----------



## Zand (Dec 21, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Let's try this one on:




If that's what I think it is, I'll let someone else answer lol.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 21, 2011)

Zand said:


> If that's what I think it is, I'll let someone else answer lol.



I think it could be Cochran's but it's just a guess. A small area with night skiing looking into a river valley.
Is that a morning shot??


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 21, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> I think it could be Cochran's but it's just a guess. A small area with night skiing looking into a river valley.
> Is that a morning shot??



Not Cochran's. The picture is from an evening in late March.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 21, 2011)

Lyndon Outing Club?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Beaver my, Ut?????



Closest yet.  Keep going NW.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 21, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> Lyndon Outing Club?



Correct :smile:


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 21, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Closest yet.  Keep going NW.



Sun Valley or Bogus Basin


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> Sun Valley or Bogus Basin



Nope


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Closest yet.  Keep going NW.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Lost trail. Either way that areas looks pretty awesome for skiing pow with no people. I need to get up that way some day, medium size areas with good vert and no people are an absolute blast when it snows.
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine is in Idaho.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 21, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Mine is in Idaho.



Tamarack


----------



## MarkC (Dec 21, 2011)

snoseek said:


> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> > Closest yet.  Keep going NW.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> Tamarack



Closer.....but not quite!  Still an unknown local area I saw from I-15 in July.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

MarkC said:


> snoseek said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like Ski Santa Fe
> ...


----------



## Edd (Dec 21, 2011)

Totally guessing because I haven't been there but Taos?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

Edd said:


> Totally guessing because I haven't been there but Taos?



Not in New Mex.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 21, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Not in New Mex.



Brian Head


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 21, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Correct :smile:



Wow! Very cool need to check this place out!
Thanks


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> Brian Head



no. You're getting geographically closer than Taos however. Not in Utah.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 21, 2011)

*Guess this one!*


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 21, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Closest yet.  Keep going NW.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Lost trail. Either way that areas looks pretty awesome for skiing pow with no people. I need to get up that way some day, medium size areas with good vert and no people are an absolute blast when it snows.
> ...



Snow King?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Snow King?



Nope. Not Wyoming


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 21, 2011)

Kicking Horse?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2011)

snoseek said:


> that leaves me to this gem:



Wolf Creek?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Wolf Creek?



No, you do have the right state however.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2011)

snoseek said:


> No, you do have the right state however.



Durango/Purgatory?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Durango/Purgatory?



You're getting sorta close. Couple hours? Tough one for sure.


----------



## Edd (Dec 21, 2011)

skidmarks said:


>



Mt Snow?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2011)

snoseek said:


> You're getting sorta close. Couple hours? Tough one for sure.



Telluride? Though I don't really think it is and I'm out of ski areas I know in that neck of the woods..


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 21, 2011)

snoseek said:


> You're getting sorta close. Couple hours? Tough one for sure.



Monarch


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.powderhorn.com/

This place just sold to some fairly savvy people IMO. the trees and rockslides are fun with fresh. Deserted midweek, tons and ton of cool places to tour off the Mesa. Slow as F%$$ lifts however.


----------



## wawawawawa (Dec 21, 2011)

Edd said:


> Mt Snow?



has to be


----------



## Nick (Dec 21, 2011)

I almost forgot what a mogul looks like


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2011)

Edd said:


> Mt Snow?



Has to be Ripcord with River Run down on the flat


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 22, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> This one may be a little easy.




BTW, this one is Upper Drifter at Smuggs.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 22, 2011)

How about this one?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 22, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Has to be Ripcord with River Run down on the flat



x2 on the Ripper.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> How about this one?



Alta?


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 22, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Alta?



Nope, pretty close though..


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> How about this one?



Snowbird


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 22, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Snowbird



Deer Valley


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> Deer Valley



I will most likely never see that.


----------



## hammer (Dec 22, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> Deer Valley


Which trail?


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 22, 2011)

Wizard off of the Wasatch Express I believe..


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 23, 2011)

Glenn said:


> x2 on the Ripper.



Yes!! Hard to fool you guys!


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> Which trail?



Uh, the one with the chairlift, trees and snow.


----------



## Angus (Dec 23, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> Wizard off of the Wasatch Express I believe..



There's a lot of good terrain off that lift. Looks like it was dumping in that photo. I've previously written that Deer Valley gets a bad rap for its' $$ but it has a lot of good terrain.


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> Here is a toughie...hint: out west
> 
> ...



Still going.....


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2012)

steamboat


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2012)

Not Steamboat.


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 14, 2012)

powder mountain


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2012)

*Huh?*

Where dat?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2012)

madriverjack said:


> powder mountain



Good guess and getting closer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Alta



Nope.  This place would be flattered to be compared to Alta or Steamboat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Nope.  This place would be flattered to be compared to Alta or Steamboat.



is it in Utah?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> is it in Utah?



No.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 14, 2012)

billski said:


> Where dat?





Jackson Gore @ Okemo


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2012)

Trailboss's = Pine Creek, WY?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Trailboss's = Pine Creek, WY?



Nope.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

What state is it in?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2012)

Scotty said:


> What state is it in?



Take a look back a few pages and you will see some hints.....


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

here is one 






bonus points, name the AZer.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> here is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure but thats a depressing site.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> here is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Northside of Mt snow


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Northside of Mt snow



no sir


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2012)

Plattekill


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Plattekill



no sir


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 16, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> thats a depressing site.



Really? I love the look of a nice bump run. Spring bumps = fun.


Then again at the rate we are going, there will be no spring bumps!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2012)

eatskisleep said:


> Really? I love the look of a nice bump run. Spring bumps = fun.
> 
> 
> Then again at the rate we are going, there will be no spring bumps!


 
That was two weeks ago!!!!


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 16, 2012)

Puck it said:


> That was two weeks ago!!!!



Ouch, I haven't been skiing for a month! 

Any reports from Black Mountain, NH? Going up this weekend.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> here is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can identify the area.  Belleayre.  Have no clue of the AZer but would guess it was one of the Sundown crew.  My guess 2Knees.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Can identify the area.  Belleayre.  Have no clue of the AZer but would guess it was one of the Sundown crew.  My guess 2Knees.



WINNER! but no bonus points.  Madriverjack is the AZer in the photo.




mriceyman said:


> Not sure but thats a depressing site.


it may look that way but it was an awesome day.  i think it was April 10, 2010. super day.



eatskisleep said:


> Really? I love the look of a nice bump run. Spring bumps = fun.


correct!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

next -


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2012)

Cannon


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Take a look back a few pages and you will see some hints.....



Ahhh, Idaho...

Pebble Creek?


----------



## Zand (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> next -



Okemo


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Cannon



nope


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

Zand said:


> Okemo



yes. i  thought the off-season pic would have made it harder.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

last one for today


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> last one for today



Sugarbush


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Sugarbush



That's what I was going to say :-D


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Jackson Gore @ Okemo


Winner!


----------



## Zand (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> yes. i  thought the off-season pic would have made it harder.



Their layout is pretty distinct... especially considering you get to look at it for 10 minutes as you drive towards it haha.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ahhh, Idaho...
> 
> Pebble Creek?



Yes sir!  

http://www.pebblecreekskiarea.com/


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> last one for today



Hmmm....CTEC Double.  I can't see if the hanger arms are long, but what the heck, my guess is Middlebury Snow Bowl.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> last one for today



Looks like the MRG double to me


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks like the MRG double to me



Oh yes, that is it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks like the MRG double to me



winner!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's one:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

And another:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

Easy one:


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 16, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



Either Solitude or Brighton, I always mix up the two.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Either Solitude or Brighton, I always mix up the two.



Brighton


----------



## snoseek (Feb 16, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> And another:



sundance?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

snoseek said:


> sundance?



Yep.  

Let's try this one:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2012)

Squaw?


----------



## snoseek (Feb 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Squaw?



+1


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2012)

snoseek said:


> +1



Yep


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 16, 2012)

Specifically KT22


----------



## marge.kilgus (Feb 16, 2012)

*guess*

Is this Sugarloaf??


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2012)

Zand said:


> Their layout is pretty distinct... especially considering you get to look at it for 10 minutes as you drive towards it haha.



So true


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 17, 2012)

marge.kilgus said:


> Is this Sugarloaf??



My pic is not Sugarloaf.


----------



## dangerous (Mar 8, 2012)

It says snowbird on the gondola


----------



## dangerous (Mar 8, 2012)

Ooops.. was looking at the photo in your signature.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2012)

dangerous said:


> Ooops.. was looking at the photo in your signature.



Right, it is not that easy!  :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2012)

3 areas-


----------



## x10003q (Mar 14, 2012)

legalskier said:


> 3 areas-



Hunter, Windham, and Belleayre (I can't really see the 3rd)


----------



## legalskier (Mar 15, 2012)

^ You are correct sir. Belleayre is in the top right corner.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2012)

guess the area -


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> guess the area -


Mountain Creek(use to be Vernon Valley)


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Mountain Creek(use to be Vernon Valley)



correct.  never been there myself, a friend is there this weekend and sent me the pic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> correct.  never been there myself, a friend is there this weekend and sent me the pic.


well when you live in long island it okay during week very flat with some quick steep runs on mid hill, night during the midweek if your close to nyc area it worth checking out, great summer water park and mountain biking too


----------



## x10003q (Jun 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> guess the area -





Scotty said:


> Mountain Creek(use to be Vernon Valley)



The worst possible lift for this location. Lift time up 3 minutes. Ride time down 90 seconds. Liftline 5-20 minutes. You are holding your skis more than you are using your skis. Yuk.


----------



## Tin (Jun 21, 2012)

Wasn't open too much this year.


----------



## Watatic Skier (Jun 21, 2012)

Tin said:


> Wasn't open too much this year.



Goat at stowe?


----------



## Tin (Jun 21, 2012)

correct


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 21, 2012)

That's got to be one of the all-time great hairy-expert-trail photos.  Thanks, now I don't have to go down Goat to know what it looks like.  I wonder what it looks like when conditions are bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2012)

Mapnut said:


> That's got to be one of the all-time great hairy-expert-trail photos.  Thanks, now I don't have to go down Goat to know what it looks like.  I wonder what it looks like when conditions are bad.



whole right side becomes rock / grass / stumps.  Typically only 1/3rd to a 1/2 of upper Goat is skiable when it's open.


----------



## Tin (Jun 22, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> whole right side becomes rock / grass / stumps.  Typically only 1/3rd to a 1/2 of upper Goat is skiable when it's open.



That was as nice as it looked that day. Most of it was exposed rock and stumps, I went to Stowe several times and it was only opened twice. I got to hit in right after the "36 inches in 36 hours" event in March and it was one of the craziest runs I've ever hit. I don't know if there is any run around much steeper than it.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 22, 2012)

Tin said:


> That was as nice as it looked that day. Most of it was exposed rock and stumps, I went to Stowe several times and it was only opened twice. I got to hit in right after the "36 inches in 36 hours" event in March and it was one of the craziest runs I've ever hit. I don't know if there is any run around much steeper than it.



_That_ sounds wildly fun......with feet of powder on it that is.....


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg30628
Here's my attempt at a similar view down Starr, often spoken of as comparable to Goat.  Clearly it's wider, but just as icy.  I couldn't actually ski it because it was closed.  You see the fence there, don't you? You believe me, don't you?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 23, 2012)

These trails at Stowe have been there since the 40's. Anything new to talk about?


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2012)

Crotched?  Work related to the new lift install?


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Crotched?  Work related to the new lift install?


Yes!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice country on a sunny day...(mountains, big & small)....  Bobbutts, nice pic....


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 24, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Nice country on a sunny day...(mountains, big & small)....  Bobbutts, nice pic....


thanks, but credit Crotched Mountain's fb gallery.. I didn't take it.   I imagine they'd be less than thrilled to have people up there in the work zone with blasting and stuff going on anyway.


----------



## skunkape (Jul 19, 2012)

*West Coast Spot*


----------



## marcski (Jul 20, 2012)

skunkape said:


> View attachment 6299
> 
> View attachment 6300
> 
> View attachment 6301



Grand Targhee?


----------



## skunkape (Jul 20, 2012)

marcski said:


> Grand Targhee?



More west than that....


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2012)

Bump for snow pics!


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 18, 2012)

*Winter 2012 *


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2012)

wwf-vt said:


> *winter 2012 *



mrg?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> *Winter 2012 *
> 
> View attachment 6564View attachment 6565



top pick looks like Paradise on Lincoln Peak at Sugarbush.  Not sure of where the 2nd pic is from.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2012)

Kinda looks like Killington.  Was it during the April storm?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 19, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> *Winter 2012 *
> 
> View attachment 6564



Dip? Lower down maybe


----------



## skunkape (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok it was Kirkwood during the March Dump last year, since noone recognizes the lodge !


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Dip? Lower down maybe




That is where I was thinking too.  The other looks like lower Bunner Buster.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> top pick looks like Paradise on Lincoln Peak at Sugarbush.  Not sure of where the 2nd pic is from.



The 2nd could be the run at the bottom of Paradise at Sugarbush


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Kinda looks like Killington.  Was it during the April storm?




It's not MRG or Killington - but in VT


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> top pick looks like Paradise on Lincoln Peak at Sugarbush.  Not sure of where the 2nd pic is from.



Not Sugarbush....both pics from the same mountain


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2012)

Okemo?


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Okemo?



Nope...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Not Sugarbush....both pics from the same mountain



Stowe?

2nd pic looks a bit like Midway returning back to National.  Top pic could be the trees out in Angel Food off of Chinclip


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Burke?


----------



## kickstand (Sep 19, 2012)

Second vote for Stowe here....


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Second vote for Stowe here....



Not Stowe or Burke....


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2012)

Jay over near Beaver Pond?


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Jay over near Beaver Pond?



Not Jay....


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Middlebury Snow Bowl or possibly Bolton Valley


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Middlebury Snow Bowl or possibly Bolton Valley



Neither one of those mountains...


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Smuggs


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Smuggs



Yes - Smuggs.   I think the pictures were in Highlander Glades and at the end of Black Bear.  The date was Feb 25th. Smuggs reported 24" overnight and at least another foot of snow fell during the day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2012)

To much of a hassle for me to post pictures on this site.

Your welcome to post another.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2012)

And it is not Middle Earth or the Northeast!


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> To much of a hassle for me to post pictures on this site.
> 
> Your welcome to post another.



What's the issue I can try to review it .... possible I missed something earlier 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> What's the issue I can try to review it .... possible I missed something earlier
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same deal as I explained before.

Nothings changed.

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2012)

Puck it said:


> And it is not Middle Earth or the Northeast!
> View attachment 6570



Oregon?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> Oregon?


Nope, it is out wet though.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2012)

In the Tetons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> In the Tetons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That does not look like the Tetons


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> That does not look like the Tetons



Correct, not the Tetons.  It is in CO.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> That does not look like the Tetons



For some reason the exposed dirt in the front made me think of wyoming


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> For some reason the exposed dirt in the front made me think of wyoming



That would have been snow in the previous year but last year it was all rock.


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2012)

bump. still no clue.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 6, 2012)

Hint - It was Cat accessed in Colorado.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Hint - It was Cat accessed in Colorado.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Silverton.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Silverton.



Nope


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Steamboat


----------



## Puck it (Dec 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Steamboat


 Nothing at Steamboat looks like this to my knowledge.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2012)

Backside of Copper?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2012)

Is this an actual lift serviced ski area?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is this an actual lift serviced ski area?



He said it was cat accessed


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2012)

Some ski resorts have areas that are cat ski only


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 6, 2012)

My guess is:


Arapahoe Basin
Aspen Highlands (Aspen)
Aspen Mountain (Aspen)
Beaver Creek
Breckenridge
Buttermilk (Aspen)
Copper Mountain
Crested Butte
Durango Mountain Resort (formerly Purgatory)
Echo Mountain Park
Eldora
Hesperus Ski Area
Howelsen Hill
Kendall Mountain
Keystone
Loveland
Monarch Mountain
Powderhorn
Silverton Mountain
Ski Cooper
Ski Granby Ranch (formerly SolVista Basin and Silver Creek)
Snowmass (Aspen)
Steamboat
Sunlight
Telluride
Vail
Winter Park/Mary Jane
Wolf Creek


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2012)

Vail


----------



## Puck it (Dec 7, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Backside of Copper?




Yes, it is.  The previous year athe same time in March that area was all snow covered.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 7, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Yes, it is.  The previous year athe same time in March that area was all snow covered.



SkiNEwhere you should have gotten that seeing it is your mountain out there.:razz:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 7, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> SkiNEwhere you should have gotten that seeing it is your mountain out there.:razz:


You're absolutely right. I was there at least 10 times last season.

With that said, most of the bowls were only open a couple times last year and I didn't get to ski them, it was a bad snow year.

To the OP, what part of Copper was that taken? I still can't believe I didn't get it.........


----------



## dantd@comcast.net (Dec 7, 2012)

It's looks like the east side of the white mountains.  Mt. Abram?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 7, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> You're absolutely right. I was there at least 10 times last season.
> 
> With that said, most of the bowls were only open a couple times last year and I didn't get to ski them, it was a bad snow year.
> 
> To the OP, what part of Copper was that taken? I still can't believe I didn't get it.........




Tucker Mountain about a 30 minute hike from the cat dropp off.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 7026





Sundown CT.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 12, 2012)

Let me see if I can get some images posted regarding guessing the ski area(s).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sundown CT.


 
Umm......yeaaah.....no


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 12, 2012)

sugarbushskier said:


> Let me see if I can get some images posted regarding guessing the ski area(s).  View attachment 7027



Just a guess but it looks like the lower chair at Powder Mountain UT.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 12, 2012)

Nope....although I know the chair you speak of..>


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 7026



Sun Valley?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2012)

K-22?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> K-22?



Certainly looks like KT-22, but that is served by a new HSQ and this lift looks like a new double.  

I'd hazard a guess that it is Silverton.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)

Negative. FYI, silverton only has one lift.

Hint: Think snow (liftie is standing on 20')


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> (liftie is standing on 20')



I honestly thought it was a picture of someone dangling from a chairlift.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Negative. FYI, silverton only has one lift.
> 
> Hint: Think snow (liftie is standing on 20')



There are 2 pictures being written about silverton was the guess for the double not the single with the liftie is standing on 20'


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)

It's neither, the double at silverton is a Yan so that other pic couldn't be it


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hint: Think snow (liftie is standing on 20')



Then it's got to be PNW.  I'll start with the obvious one and say Mt. Baker.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> It's neither, the double at silverton is a Yan so that other pic couldn't be it



Nice.  There are a few Yans here and there....


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Negative. FYI, silverton only has one lift.
> 
> Hint: Think snow (liftie is standing on 20')



Oh I'm sorry...I was guessing for Sugarbushskier's pic.  I should have attached it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Then it's got to be PNW.  I'll start with the obvious one and say Mt. Baker.



Correct


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 12, 2012)

sugarbushskier said:


> Let me see if I can get some images posted regarding guessing the ski area(s).  View attachment 7027



Mt Baker.

Damn, beat to the punch.  I thought it was a shot in the dark, but it looked familiar! the only PNW mt i've ever been to!!


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 13, 2012)

guess this one


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> guess this one




That is your sister guess you do not care if she does everyone on Alpine zone?


----------



## Edd (Dec 13, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> guess this one



I want to go to there....


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

For selfish reasons, this is me as a kid, wondering where this was. 






Not sundown, is it? It's likely a resort in VT.... possibly CT or MA.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe ski baba at mt sneaux? It looks like the crossarms of that chairlift are triangular though, if that is the case it's not. Do you remember if that lift had safety bars? lol


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

no way do I remember, haha. Could be mt snow. 

Growing up the usual culprits were:

mount snow
killington
mt tom
sundown
magic


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 9, 2013)

This lift threw me for a loop the first time I saw it. Conrad, I know you already know this! ssshhh! lol

Name the resort and manufacturer


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 9, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> This lift threw me for a loop the first time I saw it. Conrad, I know you already know this! ssshhh! lol
> 
> Name the resort and manufacturer
> 
> View attachment 7277



I might be wrong, but it looks like one of the lifts at Snowbasin.  For whatever reason they redid all the base terminals to look like that.  The base terminal rebuild was Doppelmayr, but the lift was a Hall Double IIRC.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 9, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I might be wrong, but it looks like one of the lifts at Snowbasin.  For whatever reason they redid all the base terminals to look like that.  The base terminal rebuild was Doppelmayr, but the lift was a Hall Double IIRC.



It most certainly is. And you are right about it being retrofitted by Doppelmayr, but the lift was originally built by Thiokol, a company I had never heard of. After looking them up, I found out their two primary products they sold were chairlifts, and missile's for the military. They probably figured out it was more profitable making missile's so they stopped making chairlifts in the late 70's.

First time I saw that I didn't know what to make of it, it was a "fixed-detachable double"

Fun fact, that is the same type of life they used in the movie "Frozen", which was in fact filmed at Snowbasin.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 9, 2013)

Nick said:


> For selfish reasons, this is me as a kid, wondering where this was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not Snow. Lift is a surface lift, probably a Poma which would leave one to think flat & poma = Okemo but I don't think its okemo either


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 9, 2013)

tree_skier said:


> That's not Snow. Lift is a surface lift, probably a Poma which would leave one to think flat & poma = Okemo but I don't think its okemo either




How is that a surface lift???? You can see the chairs


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess I am going blind.  At a quick look it looked like the skier by the second towers was going up is going up.  It still isn't snow.  Ski Baba's chairs are about 5 feet off the ground and the trail isn't nearly that long.


----------



## Cheetah440 (Feb 16, 2013)

loafer89 said:


> This one is still waiting:



Blandford.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

Bump

This picture was taken by me Scotty


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 31, 2013)

huntah


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> huntah


You win that is any one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## skifree (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Bump



I think they need a few more trail intersections on that hill


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Mapnut (Nov 1, 2013)

Nick's oldie looks like Stratton, the gondola view is Whiteface. And the last one, is that Willoughby Gap on the horizon at far left?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

Mapnut said:


> Nick's oldie looks like Stratton, the gondola view is Whiteface. And the last one, is that Willoughby Gap on the horizon at far left?



No their both places I skiied recently .


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 1, 2013)

gore and elk or platty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> gore and elk or platty?



NOt /elk. yes gore and platty


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> No their both places I skiied recently .




Nevermind, didn't notice it went to the next page with the answer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2013)

Bump.  

Here is a new one:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 20, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> Here is a new one:



Pico?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Pico?



Nope.  Go north, young man.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 20, 2013)

Baffin Island?


----------



## Dickc (Dec 20, 2013)

Mt. Tremblant


----------



## ss20 (Dec 20, 2013)

St. Anne?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Baffin Island?



Yeah, not that far north!  :lol:

Not St. Anne.  Not Tremblant.  Getting closer.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Easy, Gunstock tiger triple!


----------



## Dickc (Dec 20, 2013)

Le Relais


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 20, 2013)

Middlebury


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 20, 2013)

Owls Head?


----------



## Quietman (Dec 20, 2013)

Sutton


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2013)

LonghornSkier said:


> Middlebury



I wish that my alma mater had an HSQ at the 'Bowl! 



xlr8r said:


> Owls Head?



Bingo


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2013)

Next one:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Next one:



Tahoe?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Tahoe?



Nope.


----------



## octopus (Dec 20, 2013)

sunday river?


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 20, 2013)

^ I hope you aren't serious...

Park City?  Any 3 of the resorts there?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2013)

octopus said:


> sunday river?



Nope.  I can (sort of) see why you'd say that.  



canobie#1 said:


> ^ I hope you aren't serious...
> 
> Park City?  Any 3 of the resorts there?



It is in Park City.  Guess as to which resort?


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 20, 2013)

The canyons


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 20, 2013)

Kinda looks like Pali at a basin


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2013)

Not Canyons, not A-Basin.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 21, 2013)

Brighton?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

Solitude?


----------



## Edd (Dec 21, 2013)

octopus said:


> sunday river?



I wish.

What's left?  PCMR?


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Deer Valley


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Deer Valley



I second that


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 21, 2013)

Alpine Meadows?


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 21, 2013)

or SnowBasin?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

TTB said it's in park city, and it's not Canyons. It's either Deer Valley or PCMR


----------



## skinowworklater (Dec 21, 2013)

sugarbushskier said:


> or SnowBasin?



I'll 2nd that Snowbasin.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 21, 2013)

tree_skier said:


> That's not Snow. Lift is a surface lift, probably a Poma which would leave one to think flat & poma = Okemo but I don't think its okemo either



CArinthia- with shoulder of snow top right?!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 21, 2013)

Mammoth?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Deer Valley



Yes.  Mayflower Bowl.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 22, 2013)

What about this one? I stumbled across this, and don't know the answer so I can't tell you if you are right


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 22, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes.  Mayflower Bowl.



I had a feeling.  It was either that or Lady Morgan.  I loved that place but I gotta say, canyons was better.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> I had a feeling.  It was either that or Lady Morgan.  I loved that place but I gotta say, canyons was better.



Why do you think Canyons is better?  Terrain?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's another one.  Ms. Wlopowski and Snowmonster are at....


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2013)

And Snowmonster is about to drop into some fun at.....


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 22, 2013)

1- Snowbird?
2- Canyons (off of Super Condor)


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> 1- Snowbird?
> 2- Canyons (off of Super Condor)



Correct on Canyons.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 24, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> What about this one? I stumbled across this, and don't know the answer so I can't tell you if you are right



no ideas?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 26, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> no ideas?



Is that the double at Mtn Creek that used to connect the two mountains?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 26, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Is that the double at Mtn Creek that used to connect the two mountains?



I honestly have no idea. I found it on YouTube and wanted to see if anyone on AZ knew the answer


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's another one.  Ms. Wlopowski and Snowmonster are at....



Still going.....


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 27, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Still going.....



From the background I'm pretty sure its not up in one of the Cottonwoods so I'll guess Deer Valley.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 27, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Is that the double at Mtn Creek that used to connect the two mountains?


but 

Not the double at Mountain Creek.  Does look like a Borvig , but not sure where.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ

Just looked at vid again and noticed quad overhead so maybe it is MC.  Don't recognize the red buildings next to it but haven't been there in a long time


----------



## rtjcbrown (Dec 27, 2013)

That is the Southern Sojourn double at Great Gorge (Mountain Creek)

I was not sure, but saw another video of this from a slightly different angle, and it was obvious.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't know how I got that one then. I only skied there once, at night, and in frozen jeans   .


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 27, 2013)

If its not Snowbird, then its the Sugarloaf Chair at Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> If its not Snowbird, then its the Sugarloaf Chair at Alta



Yes, Sugarloaf at Alta.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, my turn then


----------



## ss20 (Dec 27, 2013)

Stowe


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 9980



Pretty sure that's Breck.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2013)

Yep. I figured that would be a pretty easy one for anyone who's been out west


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 28, 2013)

Isn't that the Snowflake chair? Its one whacky lift.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2013)

vermonter44 said:


> Isn't that the Snowflake chair? Its one whacky lift.



Yes it is. It's like the south ridge triple of the west


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 28, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Stowe



Not Stowe


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Stratton?  Looking in at ursa?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Stratton?  Looking in at ursa?



I was just going to guess Stratton also.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 28, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Stratton?  Looking in at ursa?



Not Stratton


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 28, 2013)

LonghornSkier said:


>



Mt. Baker?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2013)

LonghornSkier said:


>



Alta?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Not Stratton



Pico.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Pico.



Correct, taken from the top of Outpost


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 28, 2013)

Next up


----------



## Edd (Dec 28, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Correct, taken from the top of Outpost



Man, I've only been to Pico once but that pic has a western look to it as far as how the trees are spaced.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Correct, taken from the top of Outpost


That blue barrel gave it away...


----------



## Edd (Dec 28, 2013)

Edd said:


> Man, I've only been to Pico once but that pic has a western look to it as far as how the trees are spaced.



Ack!  Skip it. I was referring to Lornhornskiers pic on post #2142.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 28, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Mt. Baker?


You got it


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## SKI-3PO (Dec 28, 2013)

Blackcomb?


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 28, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> Blackcomb?


Yes


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2013)

LonghornSkier said:


>



Not Mountain Creek lol.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 28, 2013)

This is a tough one


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Balsams


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 29, 2013)

^no


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 29, 2013)

LonghornSkier said:


> This is a tough one



I know it, but I'll let others have a chance first.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 29, 2013)

^We either ski a lot of the same places or you're just a machine!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2013)

No safety bars on that Doppelmayr triple chair......so it's a west coast resort.  Not that it narrows it down much.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 29, 2013)

Heavenly


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 29, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Heavenly


No


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 29, 2013)

LonghornSkier said:


> ^We either ski a lot of the same places or you're just a machine!



Ski Santa Fe I'm pretty sure.  I just waste too much time looking at ski lift pictures.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 29, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Next up
> 
> View attachment 9985


 Still going, 

First clue: located in New England


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 29, 2013)

You would be correct on Santa Fe


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 30, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Still going,
> 
> First clue: located in New England


Okemo, looking toward Jackson Gore.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Still going,
> 
> First clue: located in New England



How about Jiminy?


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 30, 2013)

No, I'm definitely right! ;-) Found the exact view on Google Earth, even the power line and lake in the distance. Disagreement is futile!


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 30, 2013)

Mapnut said:


> No, I'm definitely right! ;-) Found the exact view on Google Earth, even the power line and lake in the distance. Disagreement is futile!



You are right, its Okemo


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 31, 2013)

Hint: They have the highest amount of snowfall in the US so far this year


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 31, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 10018
> 
> Hint: They have the highest amount of snowfall in the US so far this year



Mt Bohemia


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 31, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Mt Bohemia



Yes. Was it the snowfall amount or chairlift that gave it away?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 31, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yes. Was it the snowfall amount or chairlift that gave it away?



Snowfall. It was posted on Unofficial Networks today.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2014)

Where is this bizarre lift?  NO peeking at the image URL either....


----------



## St. Jerry (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks to be the lift to skier's left off of the Cecret chair.  A very supreme picture I must say!


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw the URL (mobile version shows it in thread list) so I won't answer, but I think that's the chair I nominated in the scariest lift thread.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2014)

cps27 said:


> Looks to be the lift to skier's left off of the Cecret chair.  A very supreme picture I must say!



Nope, not Supreme @ Alta.  I can see why you'd say that.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 2, 2014)

I know that's at squaw because I specifically remember noting how high up the return chairs are, not sure which lift though


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I know that's at squaw because I specifically remember noting how high up the return chairs are, not sure which lift though



Yep.  Red Dog @ Squaw according to Chairlift.org (but I think it is actually Squaw Creek).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.  Red Dog @ Squaw according to Chairlift.org (but I think it is actually Squaw Creek).



Hard to tell

Red dog
http://www.remontees-mecaniques.net/bdd/reportage-3977.html

Squaw creek
http://www.remontees-mecaniques.net/bdd/reportage-3974.html


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

^Red Dog
I got on both and from the location it looks like red dog.

We should do some new england ones haha out west all looks the same lol.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hard to tell
> 
> Red dog
> http://www.remontees-mecaniques.net/bdd/reportage-3977.html
> ...



It's been four years for me, but when I looked again I can see how it is Red Dog and now I recall the lift doing that after it passes the six-pack.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it in maine?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Is it in maine?



Nope


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 10093


King Pine?


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Abenaki?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2014)

Neither


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nashoba?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2014)

Nope.

This might be a tough one, so here's another picture of the same ski area


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it in new england?
Teney?


----------



## ss20 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mt Abram?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2014)

Not New England


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

^Then idk


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not New England


Pajarito (sp?) NM


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2014)

No, but much closer that other guesses


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 3, 2014)

Eldora, CO


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2014)

LonghornSkier said:


> Eldora, CO



Damn, you're good. What made you pick that?


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, I was trying to think of low elevation Western ski areas (Because of the lack of above treeline terrain in the photo)... My next guess was going to be Beaver Mtn. UT


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 3, 2014)

My Turn


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2014)

LonghornSkier said:


> My Turn



Loveland?


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Whistler?


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 3, 2014)

No to both


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 3, 2014)

Winter Park


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Moonlight


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2014)

Snowmass?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 4, 2014)

Keystone


----------



## Edd (Jan 4, 2014)

Heavenly?

Edit: I suppose Snoseek would spot Heavenly with his eyes closed. Retracted.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 4, 2014)

Since nobody has come very close, the answer to that one is Sunshine Village.


----------



## Edd (Jan 4, 2014)

LonghornSkier said:


> Since nobody has come very close, the answer to that one is Sunshine Village.



Trees look amazing.


----------



## St. Jerry (Jan 4, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Damn, you're good. What made you pick that?



It kind of looks like Breckenridge but without the higher peaks behind it.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 5, 2014)

Edd said:


> Heavenly?
> 
> Edit: I suppose Snoseek would spot Heavenly with his eyes closed. Retracted.


Funny thing is I haven't been to Heavenly once in over two weeks. Mostly Kirkwood and Sierra for me so far. I'm gonna go over there tomorrow and maybe the next day to check things out though. They got the snowmaking, shits getting mighty bare around these parts


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## croninovative (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know what mountain it is, but the top pic reminds me of the old double chair on the backside of Cranmore.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 7, 2014)

^Uhmmm.. ok


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

That background looks really familiar.....but I don't know. Is it in Wyoming?

Is that CTEC chairs with doppy towerheads?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> That background looks really familiar.....but I don't know. Is it in Wyoming?
> 
> Is that CTEC chairs with doppy towerheads?



Not Wyoming.  And full CTEC equipment I think....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


>



Telluride?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Telluride?



Nope.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2014)

sundance


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2014)

snoseek said:


> sundance



Got it.  Robert Redford would be proud.  It is a pretty neat area to ski.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2014)

The background of timp is the giveaway. Such a beautiful majestic mountain


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 10203



Any more guesses?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Any more guesses?



Alyeska?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Alyeska?



Nope


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2014)

European or North America?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

North America


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not *entirely* following the rules of this thread so I'll say that it is probably safe to say that more than one member of this forum has been on this tram before


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2014)

Old Jackson Tram?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Old Jackson Tram?



Nope


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2014)

It's too big for the heavenly tram?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

snoseek said:


> It's too big for the heavenly tram?



Not heavenly


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2014)

Actually it looks kinda like the heavenly tram now that I look again


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Actually it looks kinda like the heavenly tram now that I look again



yep, wrong.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 8, 2014)

Old Roosevelt Island Tram NYC


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 8, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Old Roosevelt Island Tram NYC



We have a winner!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's that photo, uncropped


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 8, 2014)

Alright here's a new one


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 8, 2014)

Vail?  Im guessing the lift on the horizon is Skyline Express.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 8, 2014)

skifastr said:


> Vail?  Im guessing the lift on the horizon is Skyline Express.


 
Agree, looks like Lovers Leap


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 10205
> Here's that photo, uncropped



Yea, that ain't a ski area....


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Empire at Deer Valley 
Jupiter Bowl park city???


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 8, 2014)

skifastr said:


> Vail?  Im guessing the lift on the horizon is Skyline Express.



Correct


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## St. Jerry (Jan 8, 2014)

SKI-3PO said:


> View attachment 10229




Hmm, looks like a lot of Powder. And a Mountain.
Definetly would not want to be caught up on the ridge in a lightning storm.  Too exposed!

Nope, no clue here...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2014)

cps27 said:


> Hmm, looks like a lot of Powder. And a Mountain.
> Definetly would not want to be caught up on the ridge in a lightning storm.  Too exposed!
> 
> Nope, no clue here...



I see what you did there


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 8, 2014)

Bingo


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 8, 2014)

cps27 said:


> Hmm, looks like a lot of Powder. And a Mountain.
> Definetly would not want to be caught up on the ridge in a lightning storm.  Too exposed!
> 
> Nope, no clue here...



This is that Powder Ridge everyone is complaining about in that other thread?!?!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2014)

I see what you did there too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a good one:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Here's a good one:
> 
> View attachment 10245



Mammoth


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Mammoth



Nope


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks like Squaw to me?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2014)

No. but you guys are in the right state.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Here's a good one:
> 
> View attachment 10245



Kirwood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Kirwood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We've got a winner!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Here's a good one:
> 
> View attachment 10245



Oops.   Most people prefer to call it KirKwood...  Not me, though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

This picture is not a mountain with lifts but the mountains with lifts are just a few miles away from this city.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 10, 2014)

Scotty said:


> This picture is not a mountain with lifts but the mountains with lifts are just a few miles away from this city.




Changing my answer to Salt lake city


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Changing my answer to Salt lake city



Yes that is the correct answer. I love that view when I landed in the airport their.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 10, 2014)

Scotty said:


> This picture is not a mountain with lifts but the mountains with lifts are just a few miles away from this city.



Snowbird, Alta, or Brighton? They're all right next to each other in the Cottonwood Canyon.

edit: Nvm misread your post. You were asking for the city.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Snowbird, Alta, or Brighton? They're all right next to each other in the Cottonwood Canyon.
> 
> edit: Nvm misread your post. You were asking for the city.



SLc mountains answer was given couple posts before you answered.


----------



## lerops (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 10, 2014)

lerops said:


> View attachment 10281



Whiteface.


----------



## lerops (Jan 10, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Whiteface.




:beer:


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2014)

Telluride


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2014)

Scotty said:


>




What mountain is this Scotty?  Doesn't appear to be a ski area


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Telluride



At first glance I thought it was aspen mountain, but nope, you are correct.



Next up!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 11, 2014)

^^ascutney


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2014)

definitely Ascutney

(RIP)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> What mountain is this Scotty?  Doesn't appear to be a ski area



You can see it from a a ski / snowboarding hill in NH.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> At first glance I thought it was aspen mountain, but nope, you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This picture makes me sad...
Knowing that there's a place about40 miles to the west that could put it to good use, doesn't help :-( 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 11, 2014)

Scotty said:


>



Lafayette from Cannon Mountain

I have a similar picture


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Lafayette from Cannon Mountain
> 
> I have a similar picture
> View attachment 10284



Yes that is it the mountain view reminds me of view from Alta.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Lafayette from Cannon Mountain
> 
> I have a similar picture
> View attachment 10284



I have that view on my skis!


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 11, 2014)

Next up


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 11, 2014)

^solitude?


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 11, 2014)

nope


----------



## snoseek (Jan 11, 2014)

park city?


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 11, 2014)

also nope


----------



## St. Jerry (Jan 11, 2014)

Look like Utah.  Canyons?


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 11, 2014)

Not Canyons


----------



## petemac77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Look kind of like Jack Frost.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 11, 2014)

Not Jack Forst

First Clue:  I took this photo in 2006.  I was not in New England.  A plane ride was involved in my journey.  If I took this photo in 2005, the scene would look different.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 11, 2014)

Kinda looks like Loveland (I get all confused on their chair names) but in the chair 5-6 range? But they replaced it more recently than 06.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 11, 2014)

Is that lift detachable? Hard to tell from the pic. If so it's def not loveland


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 11, 2014)

I cant really tell either, but yeah of course not Loveland if so.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 12, 2014)

Not Loveland

Second Clue:  I only skied here one day, but I rode 15 different lifts while I was there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Not Loveland
> 
> Second Clue:  I only skied here one day, but I rode 15 different lifts while I was there.



Breck?


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 12, 2014)

Not Breckenridge

Third Clue:  While the overall vertical drop of the area is reasonably large, the continuous vertical drop is rather small.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 12, 2014)

Ski granby ranch?

If not, can you say whether it not that lift is detachable?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Not Breckenridge
> 
> Third Clue:  While the overall vertical drop of the area is reasonably large, the continuous vertical drop is rather small.



Keystone?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> This picture makes me sad...
> Knowing that there's a place about40 miles to the west that could put it to good use, doesn't help :-(



Probably not as sad as the folks who own condos there ...


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Probably not as sad as the folks who own condos there ...



Lol no in that case I'd be pissed! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## xlr8r (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Keystone?



Not Granby, or Keystone.

Fourth Clue:  The lift in the picture is detachable, and there are many detachables at this area.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Vail


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Vail



Not Vail

Last clue as no one seems to be getting this:  This area's boundary is very very close to another ski area's boundary.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2014)

Soltitute


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2014)

Park City


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 13, 2014)

Moonlight basin (part of Big Sky now)


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 13, 2014)

Got to be Tamarack?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Moonlight basin (part of Big Sky now)




My guess too


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Park City



Ok, its been long enough, I'll basically give it away now.

While its not Park City,  It is so so close to Park City.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Ok, its been long enough, I'll basically give it away now.
> 
> While its not Park City,  It is so so close to Park City.



Deer Valley


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 13, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Deer Valley



Correct!!!! Finally

It is an image of Sultan Express looking up into Perseverance Bowl.  Sultan Express was new that year and is on a slightly different liftline than the previous Sultan lift.  That is the explanation for the first clue.


----------



## RunLouRun (Jan 13, 2014)

Scotty beat me to it


----------



## RunLouRun (Jan 13, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 13, 2014)

LonghornSkier said:


> View attachment 10312


Bump


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 17, 2014)

Probably one of my favorite lifts simply from how much mechanical skill it takes to keep running.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 17, 2014)

Timberline Lodge, Palmer Express


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 15, 2014)

Correct. Next up:


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 15, 2014)

Kensho Superchair @ Breckenridge


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 15, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Kensho Superchair @ Breckenridge



Damn! I was hoping no one would get it since it's brand new this year


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Feb 15, 2014)

LonghornSkier said:


> View attachment 10312



Jackson Hole?
Looks like Wyoming...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 8, 2014)

For bonus points, say the name of the chairlift manufacturer


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes to J-Hole


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's one:


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2014)

Mascara Mountain


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 11653



Killington 1960 something


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's one:



Crested Butte???


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2014)

LonghornSkier said:


>



Wolf Creek???


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 11640
> 
> For bonus points, say the name of the chairlift manufacturer



Its an SLI chair, but I don't no where


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Mascara Mountain



AKA Sugarbush.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Crested Butte???



Nope.  This place could only dream about that....


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 9, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Wolf Creek???


yup


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 9, 2014)

And Wolf Mtn @ Trailboss??


----------



## ssusca (Mar 10, 2014)

Purgatory/Durango @Trailboss


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Its an SLI chair, but I don't no where



Yes, it is an SLI. 

Let's see if anyone can get the ski area


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2014)

ssusca said:


> Purgatory/Durango @Trailboss



They would wish.  



LonghornSkier said:


> And Wolf Mtn @ Trailboss??



Yes.  Turns out that it used to be Nordic Valley, was renamed Wolf Creek/Wolf Mountain, and next year will be "Skyline Base Resort".  An Ogden businessman, with some European investors, bought it from bankruptcy in January.  I can honestly say that I have NEVER seen a place of that size with so much money invested in it--we're talking brand new snowmaking equipment, a nice lodge that was once a barn (small, but neat), two PR groomers including a winch cat.  The previous owners really went to town.  

http://fox13now.com/2014/01/23/wolf-mountain-ski-resort-sold/

http://www.standard.net/stories/2014/01/25/ogden-native-richards-man-behind-wolf-mountain-deal


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yes, it is an SLI.
> 
> Let's see if anyone can get the ski area



J4 at June Mountain CA


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> J4 at June Mountain CA



Correct


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll make this a little harder. Guess what FORMER ski area used to be here. All the infrastructure has since been removed.

Snoseek, if you know what it is right off the bat don't give it away!


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2014)

This might be an easy one!


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'll make this a little harder. Guess what FORMER ski area used to be here. All the infrastructure has since been removed.
> 
> Snoseek, if you know what it is right off the bat don't give it away!
> 
> View attachment 12436



Berthod (sp?) Pass.  Sure its still pretty good for climbing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2014)

Snow Mountain



dlague said:


> This might be an easy one!
> 
> View attachment 12438


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 22, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Berthod (sp?) Pass.  Sure its still pretty good for climbing.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yup. Surprised anyone got that that fast


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> This might be an easy one!
> 
> View attachment 12438



Yes the other side of Waterville Valley.


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Yes the other side of Waterville Valley.



The Name?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> The Name?



Snow Mountain IIRC or Snow's Mountain


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Snow Mountain IIRC or Snow's Mountain



  I said that all ready.  Are all you old farts blind!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> The Name?



Read my post above. Get some new glasses with trifocals.


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Snow Mountain IIRC or Snow's Mountain



Thanks!  I did not know myself.  I was wondering if that was Campton Mountain Ski Area but turns out it is closer to the highway and is part of Waterville Valley Estates which is not in Waterville Valley!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Read my post above. Get some new glasses with trifocals.



Gosh you don't like it when people ignore you I guess!  



Sorry I did not see your post.


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Snow Mountain



Geez!  Missed you post!  Did not mean to hurt your feelings!

Thanks! I did not know myself. I was wondering if that was Campton Mountain Ski Area but turns out it is closer to the highway and is part of Waterville Valley Estates which is not in Waterville Valley!


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 22, 2014)

I was saying yes to Puck it


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I was saying yes to Puck it



Makes sense now


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Snow Mountain


Or is that Mountain Snow?

:grin:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

Another one:


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a good one this time!  Picture was taken by my son!


----------



## St. Jerry (Apr 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Another one:



Vail?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> I have a good one this time!  Picture was taken by my son!
> 
> View attachment 12450



Zermatt, Switzerland?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

cps27 said:


> Vail?



Not Vail.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Zermatt, Switzerland?



Right continent!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Another one:



Deer Valley off the Sultan Express??


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Deer Valley off the Sultan Express??



Dang it does look like that too.  Nope, this is steeper.  But you are very close.

I was thinking that someone was going to say FIS at Sugarbush because it really resembled it.


----------



## St. Jerry (Apr 23, 2014)

Has to be the canyons


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

cps27 said:


> Has to be the canyons



Nope.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 24, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yup. Surprised anyone got that that fast



Would have gotten it if Ten Little Indians was in the shot.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 26, 2014)

I was originally just going to post the first pic, but I figured that would be too hard


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 26, 2014)

Somewhere in BC near Calgary


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 26, 2014)

Calgary Olympic Park in Calgary Alberta


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Another one:


McConkey's Bowl at Park City


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 26, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Calgary Olympic Park in Calgary Alberta



Ok, wtf....seriously? You're right. Would've you been able to get that if I just posted the neighborhood photo?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> McConkey's Bowl at Park City



Very good!  Spot on!  2 for 2 tonight there my man!


----------



## whitefaceoscar (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## xlr8r (Apr 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ok, wtf....seriously? You're right. Would've you been able to get that if I just posted the neighborhood photo?



The satellite photo gives it away, as you can see the Olympic bobsled run.  But the other photo made me think of it as well, not many HS quads built across the street from suburbia.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 27, 2014)

whitefaceoscar said:


> View attachment 12471



Hmmm....how about somewhere in South America?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 28, 2014)

whitefaceoscar said:


> View attachment 12471



Pucon?


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> I have a good one this time!  Picture was taken by my son!
> 
> View attachment 12450



Ok we had Zermatt which is not the case but in the right continent!


----------



## whitefaceoscar (Apr 28, 2014)

Wrong continent 
It's actually Gran Sasso-Campo Imperatore less than 90 minutes (80 miles) from Rome, Italy. Not nearly as big as the alps, but the Plateau is at nearly 2,000 m and right beneath the Apennines tallest peak. You can get some spectacular scenery up there, and it is know to be the coldest place in Italy. It's also incredibly easy to get to right off the main highway crossing to the adriatic.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 28, 2014)

How about a google earth one


----------



## St. Jerry (Apr 29, 2014)

hmm, tough one.  big burn at snowmass?


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 29, 2014)

Not Snowmass but close


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 30, 2014)

Highlands


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 30, 2014)

This is tough; I spent a whole lunch hour on Google Earth and can't find this exact configuration. I did think it looked like Colorado from the kinds and spacings of the trees, but I looked at every area and no matches. Not Highlands unless I missed something. Also looked at some in New Mexico where the trees are similar. Doesn't look like Wyoming, Utah, California or New England.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 30, 2014)

Val Tignes(sp?). Brain-block on the name of the place Plake, Schmit...etc. did _Blizzard of Ahhs_..y/n?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Val Tignes(sp?). Brain-block on the name of the place Plake, Schmit...etc. did _Blizzard of Ahhs_..y/n?


 You mean Aiguille Du Midi.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 30, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> How about a google earth one
> View attachment 12475



Winter Park, CO


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 30, 2014)

It is winter park, just verified it through google maps. Sure looks different from a birds eye view


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 30, 2014)

Dang. Bottom half of the Mary Jane area. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 30, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Winter Park, CO



Correct


----------



## soposkier (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## xlr8r (Apr 30, 2014)

Whistler?


----------



## soposkier (Apr 30, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Whistler?



Negative


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2014)

Grand Targhee


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 30, 2014)

soposkier said:


> View attachment 12491



Hey, I answered the last question correctly and get to post the next one!!! Back off Jack!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 30, 2014)

How about this one........


----------



## ss20 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohawk, the new Arrowhead Triple.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 30, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Hey, I answered the last question correctly and get to post the next one!!! Back off Jack!



Didn't want to wait around, no guess?


----------



## soposkier (Apr 30, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Grand Targhee



Not Targhee, got to go bit further south....and east....


----------



## WoodCore (May 1, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Mohawk, the new Arrowhead Triple.



Correct


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Not Targhee, got to go bit further south....and east....




Alta or maybe Solitude


----------



## soposkier (May 1, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Alta or maybe Solitude


Wrong state....


----------



## St. Jerry (May 1, 2014)

Looks like Colorado.  Breck?


----------



## soposkier (May 1, 2014)

Breck it is, I think I took it looking up to the terrain to the left of chair 6


----------



## ss20 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2014)

ss20 said:


> View attachment 12501



Gonna guess Sundown.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 1, 2014)

That's a narrow trail by Connecticut standards.  I'm going to guess Ski Butternut - Uptown trail to be exact.


----------



## WoodCore (May 1, 2014)

ss20 said:


> View attachment 12501




Butternut


----------



## VTKilarney (May 1, 2014)

I edited my post for Butternut before I saw yours - but you beat my edit by a couple of minutes.


----------



## ss20 (May 1, 2014)

It is Butternut- but not Uptown.  It's Lucifer's, viewed from the lift.

I guess its Woodcore's turn?


----------



## WoodCore (May 1, 2014)

Here you go!!!


----------



## VTKilarney (May 1, 2014)

Mt. Southington.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Here you go!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12502



Suicide Six?


----------



## WoodCore (May 2, 2014)

Not Mount Southington (Cold)
Not Suicide Six (Warmer)


----------



## VTKilarney (May 2, 2014)

Cochrans


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Cochrans




No Sir


----------



## VTKilarney (May 3, 2014)

Quechee


----------



## steamboat1 (May 3, 2014)

Dartmouth Skiway.


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2014)

Keep guessing!


----------



## VTKilarney (May 3, 2014)

Middlebury.


----------



## xlr8r (May 3, 2014)

Northeast Slopes


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Northeast Slopes




Winner!


----------



## mriceyman (May 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (May 4, 2014)

Lol one hint.. Its someone on heres favorite hill 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 4, 2014)

Platty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xlr8r (May 4, 2014)

Smugglers?


----------



## VTKilarney (May 4, 2014)

Magic


----------



## xlr8r (May 6, 2014)

Another Google Earth one.


----------



## mriceyman (May 7, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Platty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.. Been wanting to go for so long and I picked the worst day of the winter.. 40s raining and fog. I will hit it next year along with magic .


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Another Google Earth one.
> 
> View attachment 12557



The Canyons?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2014)

marcski said:


> The Canyons?



That would be my guess as well.  If not, Park City.


----------



## xlr8r (May 7, 2014)

No, not in Utah


----------



## jaytrem (May 7, 2014)

It's obviously Silver Star, duh!!!  

Good one, I found it by going thru a spreadsheet of places I've been one by one.  As soon as I hit Silver Star, bam, I knew it.


----------



## jaytrem (May 7, 2014)

Base lodge is straight ahead.  MLK Day 2011.


----------



## xlr8r (May 7, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> It's obviously Silver Star, duh!!!
> 
> Good one, I found it by going thru a spreadsheet of places I've been one by one.  As soon as I hit Silver Star, bam, I knew it.



Well done!


----------



## xlr8r (May 8, 2014)

Based on snow depth, Mt. Baker?


----------



## jaytrem (May 9, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Based on snow depth, Mt. Baker?



Good answer!!!  I thought somebody would get it off the snow depth and even higher plow guide sticks.


----------



## xlr8r (May 10, 2014)

Next up


----------



## VTKilarney (May 10, 2014)

Bretton Woods


----------



## xlr8r (May 10, 2014)

Not BW


----------



## Edd (May 10, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Next up
> 
> View attachment 12589



Just looks ever so slightly like White Cap at SR but not quite. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Next up
> 
> View attachment 12589



This is not in New England correct?

There's a few pods I can think of that kind of look like this.  Ramshead at Killington would be one. I'm just not recognizing it as anywhere in New England.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2014)

Hogback


----------



## xlr8r (May 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> This is not in New England correct?
> 
> There's a few pods I can think of that kind of look like this.  Ramshead at Killington would be one. I'm just not recognizing it as anywhere in New England.



Actually you just talked yourself out of it, It is in New England, and it is in fact the Ramshead pod at Killington.  You made me chuckle reading that.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2014)

Weird.  I looked at it as it reminded me of Rams head but then looked at Google earth and it didn't quite match up.  Maybe the angle I was looking at was a bit different.  Yours seems to cut out a couple trails.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 21, 2014)

To liven this thread up somewhat, here is a new one.


----------



## WoodCore (May 21, 2014)

Mount Eustis


----------



## VTKilarney (May 21, 2014)

Good guess, but no.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 21, 2014)

Another clue.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 22, 2014)

Eustis was a good one; how about the hill in Lisbon?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2014)

I'm really terrible at this game. Its unbelievable how much some of you guys know!


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Eustis was a good one; how about the hill in Lisbon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Close, but no.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 23, 2014)

Balsam's wilderness?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

SO close!  You have pretty much surrounded it.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

Here is a view looking back from the base of the ski slope to the parking area.


----------



## WoodCore (May 23, 2014)

Kancamangus


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Kancamangus



Nope.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

Here is a photo of the grooming department.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

Hint: This ski area was once closed, but was reopened and remains active.


----------



## soposkier (May 23, 2014)

Going off of NELSAP research here, Mt Prospect?


----------



## Cannonball (May 23, 2014)

Mittersill?


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

Crotched?


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

No to both.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> No to both.



Oh....a real toughie.  

How about Storr's Hill?


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 23, 2014)

Powder ridge?


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Going off of NELSAP research here, Mt Prospect?



Winner!  I just happened to drive by it the other day.  The parking lot is small, even for a tiny hill.  It's great to see a local hill making a go of it.  Lift tickets are by donation, with a suggested donation of $7.  The hours are REALLY limited, though.


----------



## soposkier (May 23, 2014)

Easy one...


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

Wildcat?


----------



## soposkier (May 23, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Wildcat?


Nope


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Easy one...
> View attachment 12692



If it's east coast I will say Sugarloaf.


----------



## soposkier (May 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> If it's east coast I will say Sugarloaf.


Correct, looking at the summit from the golden road


----------



## Cannonball (May 23, 2014)

Ok, here's one.  I think it will be pretty easy


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

The hill really looks like Littleton, NH but the foreground doesn't.


----------



## Cannonball (May 23, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The hill really looks like Littleton, NH but the foreground doesn't.



Hmmm


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

Alright... Mt. Eustis.


----------



## Cannonball (May 23, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Alright... Mt. Eustis.



Yup.  Pic taken from the assisted living facility across from the co-op


----------



## VTKilarney (May 23, 2014)

Ahh... Farther south than I had assumed.  The cell tower was the giveaway.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 24, 2014)

Next one. 

Clue #1:  It is not on the east coast.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 24, 2014)

Next clue:  The nearest major metropolitan area is in a different country.


----------



## snowngr (May 24, 2014)

Frost Fire, Near Winnipeg

Next: Hint one: there is only one lift at this ski area.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 24, 2014)

These are starting to get incredibly difficult!


----------



## VTKilarney (May 24, 2014)

You never waited for me to say that you were correct!  But you obviously knew that you were.


----------



## snowngr (May 25, 2014)

Hint #2: This one lift does over 2000 feet of vertical.


----------



## Cannonball (May 25, 2014)

Silverton?


----------



## jaytrem (May 25, 2014)

Turner, MT


----------



## jaytrem (May 25, 2014)




----------



## snowngr (May 25, 2014)

You got it, jaytrem. I see parallel lifts there, so that must be the north face of Mt. Snow, right? ;-)

Seriously, thouch: Whistler/Blackcomb? Looks like Canada to me.


----------



## jaytrem (May 25, 2014)

snowngr said:


> You got it, jaytrem. I see parallel lifts there, so that must be the north face of Mt. Snow, right? ;-)
> 
> Seriously, thouch: Whistler/Blackcomb? Looks like Canada to me.



Correct, Mount Snow indeed!!!  Canada eh?  Not W/B.  Hint, one of those lifts was recently replaced.


----------



## jaytrem (May 27, 2014)

No guesses?  Time for a hint.  Just down the road is a tram for tourists.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 28, 2014)

Begins with a P


----------



## VTKilarney (May 28, 2014)

I couldn't find a ski area in Palm Springs.  Pine Creek has two lifts.  Hmm....


----------



## jaytrem (May 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Begins with a P



Nope, doesn't begin with a P.  So it's not Pine Creek.  Wrong trams.  Not JH and not Palm Springs.  I'll think of another clue on my way to work.


----------



## bigbog (May 28, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Correct, looking at the summit from the golden road



You have to be using a lense with ReAL magnification.   Guess this is a objection....but are there any rules in play with this thread?  Or is there another "Golden Road" around the backside...?


----------



## soposkier (May 28, 2014)

bigbog said:


> You have to be using a lense with ReAL magnification.   Guess this is a objection....but are there any rules in play with this thread?  Or is there another "Golden Road" around the backside...?



Taken with my phone.  Is the golden road not the crossover in Brackett?  I might have my terminology wrong.


----------



## jaytrem (May 28, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Nope, doesn't begin with a P. So it's not Pine Creek. Wrong trams. Not JH and not Palm Springs. I'll think of another clue on my way to work.



If you look up you can see part of a 3rd chairlift, so you know it's not a small area.  They have 3 HSQs and 4 other chairs.  And if you want to go to the nearby National Park....well...you're already there.


----------



## WoodCore (May 28, 2014)

Marmot Basin?


----------



## jaytrem (May 28, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Marmot Basin?




You got it!


----------



## WoodCore (May 28, 2014)

Sweet, I'll post up the next one in a few.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 28, 2014)

I must have been confused by the clues.


----------



## WoodCore (May 28, 2014)

Try this one out.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 28, 2014)

Mt. Southington


----------



## steamboat1 (May 28, 2014)

Upper Dream Maker at K?


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Try this one out.
> 
> View attachment 12717



Looks a little like one of the trails off the Witches section of the Hermitage Club, except there are FAR too many tracks on that trail IMHO  :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (May 28, 2014)

Nothing close yet!


----------



## St. Jerry (May 28, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Try this one out.
> 
> View attachment 12717



Mt. Snow?


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 28, 2014)

cps27 said:


> Mt. Snow?



That's what I was thinking too. Kind of looks like ripcord but it's not as steep


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Try this one out.
> 
> View attachment 12717



Elbow at Sugarbush?


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2014)

Not Mount Snow, Not Sugarbush, Not Vermont.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 29, 2014)

Sunday River


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2014)

King's Landing, Sugarloaf?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2014)

Rumor, Gore


----------



## DoublePlanker (May 29, 2014)

Waterville Valley - Bobby's Run


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2014)

None of the above. Definitely on the East Coast.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 29, 2014)

Bretton Woods


----------



## St. Jerry (May 29, 2014)

What state?


----------



## xwhaler (May 29, 2014)

I'll vote Silver Doctor at Saddleback


----------



## WoodCore (May 30, 2014)

Not NH, not ME.


----------



## Edd (May 30, 2014)

Stratton?


----------



## WoodCore (May 30, 2014)

Not VT


----------



## jaytrem (May 30, 2014)

Mohawk?


----------



## WoodCore (May 30, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Mohawk?


 Nope!


----------



## VTKilarney (May 30, 2014)

Berkshire East.


----------



## jaytrem (May 30, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Nope!



Liar!!!  Admit it's Mohawk!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 30, 2014)

I got this...sometimes you just need to broaden your search criteria.

It's one of these 

Connecticut
Mohawk Mountain Ski Area—Cornwall
Mount Southington—Plantsville
Ski Sundown—New Hartford
Woodbury Ski Area—Woodbury
Powder Ridge—Middlefield

Maine
Baker Mountain—Bingham
Big Rock—Mars Hill
Big Squaw—Greenville
Black Mountain of Maine—Rumford
Camden Snow Bowl—Camden
Eaton Mountain—Skowhegan
Hermon Mountain—Hermon
Lonesome Pine Trails—Fort Kent
Lost Valley—Auburn
Mount Abram—Greenwood
Mount Jefferson Ski Area—Lee
Powderhouse Hill—South Berwick
Quoggy Jo—Presque Isle
Saddleback Maine—Rangeley
Shawnee Peak—Bridgton
Sugarloaf—Carrabassett Valley
Sunday River—Newry
Titcomb Mountain—Farmington

Massachusetts
Berkshire East Ski Resort—Charlemont
Blandford Ski Area—Blandford
Blue Hills Ski Area—Canton
Bousquet Ski Area—Pittsfield
Butternut—Great Barrington
Easton Ski Area at Eaglebrook School (private) —
Jiminy Peak—Hancock
Mount Greylock Ski Club—Williamstown (private)
Nashoba Valley Ski Area—Westford
Otis Ridge—Otis
Ski Bradford—Haverhill
Ski Ward—Shrewsbury
Wachusett Mountain—Princeton

New Hampshire
Arrowhead—Claremont
Attitash—Bartlett
Black Mountain—Jackson
Bretton Woods—Bretton Woods
Cannon Mountain—Franconia Notch
Cranmore Mountain Resort—North Conway
Crotched Mountain—Bennington
Dartmouth Skiway—Lyme
Granite Gorge—Keene
Gunstock Mountain Resort—Gilford
King Pine—East Madison
Loon Mountain—Lincoln
McIntyre Ski Area—Manchester
Mount Prospect—Lancaster
Mount Sunapee Resort—Sunapee
Pats Peak—Henniker
Ragged Mountain—Danbury
Tenney Mountain Ski and Snowboarding Area—Plymouth
The Balsams Wilderness—Dixville Notch
Waterville Valley Resort—Waterville Valley
Whaleback—Enfield
Wildcat Mountain—Pinkham Notch
Rhode Island
Diamond Hill Reservation (closed)
Pine Top Ski Area (closed)
Ski Valley (closed)
Yawgoo Valley—Exeter

Vermont
Ascutney Mountain Resort—Brownsville (closed)
Bear Creek Mountain Club—Plymouth (private)
Bolton Valley Resort—Bolton Valley
Bromley Mountain—Peru
Burke Mountain—East Burke
Cochran's Ski Area—Richmond
Jay Peak Resort—Jay
Killington Ski Resort—Killington
Mad River Glen—Fayston (ski only)
Magic Mountain—Londonderry
Middlebury College Snow Bowl—Middlebury
Mount Snow—West Dover
Okemo Mountain—Ludlow
Pico Mountain—Killington
Quechee Lakes Ski Area—Quechee (private)
Smugglers' Notch—Jeffersonville
Stowe Mountain Resort—Stowe
Stratton Mountain Resort—Stratton Mountain
Sugarbush Resort—Warren
Suicide Six—Woodstock

Maryland
Wisp Ski Resort—McHenry

New Jersey
Campgaw Mountain—Mahwah
Hidden Valley—Vernon
Mountain Creek—Vernon

New York
Beartown Ski Area—Plattsburgh
Belleayre Ski Center—Highmount
Big Tupper Ski Area—Tupper Lake
Brantling Ski Slopes--Sodus
Bristol Mountain Ski Resort—South Bristol
Buffalo Ski Club—Colden
Catamount Ski Area—Hillsdale
Dry Hill Ski Area—Watertown
Gore Mountain—North Creek
Greek Peak—Virgil
Holiday Valley—Ellicottville
Holiday Mountain Ski & Fun—Monticello
Holimont—Ellicottville
Hunter Mountain—Hunter
Kissing Bridge—Colden
Labrador Mountain—Truxton
McCauley Mountain—Old Forge
Peek'n Peak—Clymer
Plattekill Mountain—Roxbury
Royal Mountain—Caroga Lake
Song Mountain Resort—Tully
Snow Ridge Ski Resort—Turin
Swain—Swain
Thunder Ridge Ski Area—Patterson
Titus Mountain—Malone
Toggenburg Mountain—Fabius
Tuxedo Ridge Ski Center—Tuxedo
West Mountain—Glens Falls
Willard Mountain—Greenwich
Whiteface Mountain—Wilmington
Windham Mountain—Windham
Woods Valley Ski Resort—Westernville

Pennsylvania
Alpine Mountain Ski & Ride Center—Scranton
Bear Creek Mountain Resort—Macungie
Blue Knob All Seasons Resort—Claysburg
Blue Mountain Ski Area—Palmerton
Boyce Park—Pittsburgh
Camelback Ski Area—Tannersville
Eagle Rock Resort—Hazleton
Elk Mountain—Union Dale
Hidden Valley Four Seasons Resort—Hidden Valley
Jack Frost Big Boulder—Blakeslee
Liberty Mountain Resort—Carroll Valley
Mountain View at Edinboro—Edinboro
Seven Springs Mountain Resort—Seven Springs
Shawnee Mountain Ski Area—East Stroudsburg
Ski Big Bear—Lackawaxen
Ski Denton—Coudersport
Ski Roundtop—Lewisberry
Ski Sawmill—Morris
Montage Mountain Ski Resort—Scranton
Tussey Mountain Ski Area—State College
Whitetail Ski Resort—Mercersburg

Alabama
Cloudmont Ski & Golf Resort—Mentone

North Carolina
Appalachian Ski Mountain—Blowing Rock
Cataloochee Ski Area—Maggie Valley
Sapphire Valley—Sapphire
Ski Beech—Beech Mountain
Sugar Mountain—Sugar Mountain
Wolf Ridge—Mars Hill

Georgia
Sky Valley Resort (ski area closed since 2004)—Sky Valley

Tennessee
Ober Gatlinburg—Gatlinburg

Virginia
Bryce Resort—Basye-Bryce Mountain
Massanutten Ski Resort—Massanutten
The Homestead—Hot Springs
Wintergreen Resort—Wintergreen
West Virginia
Canaan Valley Resort—Davis
Oglebay Resort—Wheeling
Snowshoe Mountain—Snowshoe
Timberline Four Seasons Resort—Davis
Winterplace—Ghent

Illinois
Chestnut Mountain Resort—Galena
Ski Four Lakes—Lisle
Raging Buffalo Snowboard Park—Algonquin
Ski Snowstar—Andalusia
Villa Olivia—Bartlett
Indiana
Paoli Peaks—Paoli
Perfect North Slopes—Lawrenceburg
Pines Peak—Valparaiso

Iowa
Mount Crescent Ski Area—Crescent
Riverside Hills—Estherville
Seven Oaks Snow Ski Area—Boone
Sleepy Hollow Sports Park—Des Moines
Sundown Mountain—Dubuque

Michigan
Al Quaal Recreation Ski Area—Ishpeming
Alpine Valley—White Lake
Apple Mountain Ski Resort—Freeland
Big Powderhorn Ski Area—Bessemer
Bittersweet Ski Resort—Otsego
Blackjack Ski Resort—Bessemer
Boyne Highlands Resort—Harbor Springs
Boyne Mountain—Boyne Falls
Caberfae Peaks Ski & Golf Resort—Cadillac
Cannonsburg Ski Area—Cannonsburg
Challenge Mountain—Boyne City
Crystal Mountain Resort & Spa—Thompsonville
Garland Resort—Lewiston
Hickory Hills Ski Area—Traverse City
The Homestead—Glen Arbor
Indianhead Mountain Resort—Wakefield
Marquette Mountain—Marquette
Mont Ripley Ski Resort—Houghton
Mount Bohemia—Lac La Belle
Mt. Brighton Ski Resort—Brighton
Mt. Holiday—Traverse City
Mt. Holly Ski and Snowboard Resort—Holly
Mt. McSauba Recreation Area—Charlevoix
Mt. Zion Ski Area—Ironwood
Mulligan's Hollow Ski Bowl—Grand Haven
Norway Mountain Ski and Snowboard Resort—Norway
Nub's Nob—Harbor Springs
Otsego Club & Resort—Gaylord
Pando Winter Sports Park—Rockford
Petoskey Winter Sports Park—Petoskey
Pine Knob Ski Resort—Clarkston
Pine Mountain Resort—Iron Mountain
Porcupine Mountains—Silver City
Shanty Creek Resorts—Bellaire
Ski Brule—Iron River
Snow Snake Ski & Golf—Harrison
Swiss Valley Ski and Snowboard Area—Jones
Timber Ridge Ski Area—Gobles
Treetops Resort—Gaylord

Minnesota
Afton Alps—Afton
Andes Tower Hills—Kensington
Buck Hill—Burnsville
Buena Vista Ski Area—Bemidji
Coffee Mill Ski Area—Wabasha
Giants Ridge—Biwabik
Hyland Ski and Snowboard Area—Bloomington
Lutsen Mountains—Lutsen
Mount Kato—Mankato
Powder Ridge—Kimball
Ski Gull—Nisswa
Spirit Mountain—Duluth
Welch Village—Welch
Wild Mountain—Taylors Falls
Missouri
Hidden Valley Ski Area—Wildwood
Snow Creek—Weston

Kansas
Mont Bleau Ski Area—near Lawrence (closed)
Greenwood Heights-Beaumont [closed]

North Dakota
Bottineau Winter Park—Bottineau
Frost Fire—Walhalla
Huff Hills—Mandan

Ohio
Alpine Valley Ski Area—Chesterland
Boston Mills/Brandywine Ski Resort—Peninsula
Mad River Mountain—Bellefontaine
Snow Trails Ski Resort—Mansfield
Big Creek Ski Area—Concord
South Dakota
Deer Mountain—Lead
Great Bear—Sioux Falls
Terry Peak—Lead

Wisconsin
Alpine Valley Resort—East Troy
Ausblick Ski Club—Sussex (private)
Badlands Sno-Park—Hudson
Book Across the Bay—Ashland
Blackhawk Ski Club—Middleton (private)
Bruce Mound Winter Sports Area—Merrillan
Camp 10—Rhinelander
Cascade Mountain—Portage
Christie Mountain—Bruce
Christmas Mountain Village—Wisconsin Dells
Crystal Ridge—Franklin
Devils Head Resort—Baraboo
Fox Hill Ski Area—West Bend (private)
Granite Peak—Wausau
Heiliger Huegel Ski Club—Hubertus (private)
Hidden Valley—Maribel
Highlands of Olympia—Oconomowoc
Kettlebowl—Bryant
Kewaunee County Winter Park Ski Hill—Kewaunee
Keyes Peak—Florence
Mont Du Lac—Superior
The Mountain Top at Grand Geneva Resort—Lake Geneva
Mt. Ashwabay—Bayfield
Mt. LaCrosse—LaCrosse
Navarino Slopes—Navarino
Nordic Mountain—Mount Morris
Nutt Hill—Plymouth
Powers Bluff—Arpin
Standing Rocks—Stevens Point
Sunburst Ski Area—Kewaskum
Telemark Lodge—Cable
Triangle Sports Area—Green Bay
Trollhaugen—Dresser
Tyrol Basin—Mount Horeb
Whitecap Mountains—Montreal
Whitetail Ridge—Fort McCoy
Wilmot Mountain—Wilmot

Arizona
Arizona Snowbowl—Flagstaff
Elk Ridge Ski Area—Williams
Mount Lemmon Ski Valley—Summerhaven
Sunrise Park Resort—Greer

Colorado
Arapahoe Basin—Keystone
Aspen/Snowmass—Aspen and Snowmass Village
Aspen Highlands
Aspen Mountain
Buttermilk
Snowmass
Beaver Creek Resort—Beaver Creek
Breckenridge Ski Resort—Breckenridge
Copper Mountain Resort—Copper Mountain
Crested Butte Mountain Resort—Mount Crested Butte
Durango Mountain Resort—Durango
Echo Mountain Park—Evergreen
Eldora Mountain Resort—Eldora
Hesperus Ski Area—Hesperus
Howelsen Ski Area—Steamboat Springs
Kendall Mountain—Silverton
Keystone Resort—Keystone
Loveland Ski Area—Georgetown
Loveland Basin Ski Area—Georgetown
Loveland Valley Ski Area—Georgetown
Monarch Ski Area—Salida
Powderhorn Resort—Mesa
Silverton Mountain—Silverton
Ski Cooper—Leadville
SolVista Basin—Granby
Steamboat Ski Resort—Steamboat Springs
Sunlight Mountain Resort—Glenwood Springs
Telluride Ski Resort—Telluride
Vail Ski Resort—Vail
Winter Park Resort—Winter Park
Wolf Creek Ski Area—Pagosa Springs

Idaho
Bald Mountain—Pierce
Bogus Basin—Boise
Brundage Mountain—McCall
Cottonwood Butte—Cottonwood
Kelly Canyon—Ririe
Little Ski Hill—McCall
Lost Trail Powder Mountain—North Fork
Lookout Pass—Mullan
Magic Mountain—Hansen
Pebble Creek—Inkom
Pomerelle—Albion
Rotarun—Hailey[1]
Schweitzer Mountain—Sandpoint
Silver Mountain—Kellogg
Snowhaven—Grangeville
Soldier Mountain—Fairfield
Sun Valley—Ketchum
Tamarack—Donnelly

Montana
Big Sky—Big Sky
Blacktail Mountain—Lakeside
Bridger Bowl—Bozeman
Discovery—Anaconda
Great Divide—Marysville
Lost Trail Powder Mountain—Conner
Maverick Mountain—Dillon
Montana Snowbowl—Missoula
Moonlight Basin—Big Sky
Red Lodge Mountain Resort—Red Lodge
Showdown—Neihart
Teton Pass—Choteau
Turner Mountain—Libby
Big Mountain—Whitefish
Yellowstone Club—Big Sky (private)

New Mexico
Angel Fire Resort—Angel Fire
Pajarito Mountain—Los Alamos
Red River Ski Area—Red River
Ski Apache—Ruidoso
Ski Santa Fe—Santa Fe
Sipapu—Vadito
Taos Ski Valley—Taos
Sandia Peak—Albuquerque
Ski Cloudcroft—Cloudcroft

Texas
Mt Aggie Ski Slope—College Station

Utah
Alta—Alta (ski only)
Beaver Mountain—Logan Canyon
Brian Head—Brian Head
Brighton—Big Cottonwood Canyon
The Canyons—Park City
Deer Valley—Park City (ski only)
Eagle Point Ski Resort—Beaver
Park City Mountain Resort—Park City
Powder Mountain—Eden
Snowbasin—Huntsville
Snowbird—Snowbird
Solitude—Big Cottonwood Canyon
Sundance—Sundance
Wolf Creek—Eden

Wyoming
Beartooth Pass—near Cody
Big Horn—Ten Sleep
Grand Targhee—via Driggs
Hogadon—Casper
Jackson Hole—Teton Village
Pine Creek—Cokeville
Snow King—Jackson
Snowy Range—Centennial
White Pine—Pinedale

Alaska
Arctic Valley—Anchorage
Alyeska—Girdwood
Eaglecrest—Juneau
Hilltop—Anchorage
Moose Mountain—Fairbanks
Mount Eyak—Cordova
Skiland—Fairbanks

California
Mount Shasta Ski Park—Mount Shasta
Alpine Meadows—Tahoe City
Boreal—Soda Springs
Donner Ski Ranch—Norden
Granlibakken—Tahoe City
Heavenly Ski Resort—South Lake Tahoe
Homewood—Homewood
Kirkwood—Kirkwood
Northstar at Tahoe—Truckee
Sierra-at-Tahoe—Twin Bridges
Squaw Valley—Olympic Valley
Sugar Bowl—Norden
Soda Springs—Soda Springs
Tahoe Donner—Truckee
Badger Pass—Yosemite National Park
Bear Valley—Angels Camp
Dodge Ridge—Sonora
June Mountain—June Lake
Mammoth—Mammoth Lakes
China Peak—Lakeshore
Alta Sierra—Wofford Heights
Buckhorn Ski and Snowboard Club—Three Points (private)
Bear Mountain—Big Bear Lake
Kratka Ridge—Pearblossom
Mount Baldy Ski Lifts—Mount Baldy
Mount Waterman—Three Points
Mountain High—Wrightwood
San Jacinto Halona Peak Rope Tow (Closed)—Idlewild
Snow Summit—Big Bear Lake
Snow Valley Mountain Resort—Running Springs

Nevada
Diamond Peak—Incline Village
Las Vegas Ski & Snowboard Resort—Las Vegas
Mt. Rose—Reno
Sky Tavern Ski Area—Reno

Oregon
Cooper Spur—Parkdale
Mount Hood Meadows—Government Camp
Mount Hood Ski Bowl—Government Camp
Summit Ski Area—Government Camp
Timberline—Government Camp
Hoodoo—Sisters
Mount Bachelor—Bend
Willamette Pass—Odell Lake
Anthony Lakes—North Powder
Ferguson Ridge—Joseph
Mt. Ashland—Ashland
Spout Springs—Tollgate
Warner Canyon—Lakeview

Washington
49 Degrees North Ski Area—Chewelah
Badger Mountain Ski Area—Waterville
Bluewood Ski Area—near Dayton
Crystal Mountain—near Enumclaw
Echo Valley Ski Area—Chelan
Hurricane Ridge Ski and Snowboard Area—Port Angeles
Leavenworth Ski Hill—Leavenworth
Loup Loup Ski Bowl—near Twisp
Meany Lodge—Snoqualmie Pass (private)
Mission Ridge Ski Area—Wenatchee
Mount Baker Ski Area—Glacier
Mount Spokane Ski and Snowboard Park—near Spokane
Sahalie Ski Club—Snoqualmie Pass (private)
Sitzmark Lifts—Tonasket
Stevens Pass Ski Area—Stevens Pass
The Summit at Snoqualmie—Snoqualmie Pass
Alpental
Summit Central
Summit East
White Pass Ski Area—White Pass
Summit West

Greenwood Heights-Beaumont [closed]
North Dakota
Bottineau Winter Park—Bottineau
Frost Fire—Walhalla
Huff Hills—Mandan


----------



## VTKilarney (May 30, 2014)

I'm going to laugh if it's Mt. Sutton!  :-o


----------



## Abubob (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the list skiNE.

Sooo... Jiminy?


----------



## WoodCore (May 30, 2014)

Nice try fellas but still no correct answers! 8)


----------



## Abubob (May 30, 2014)

Sundown. Gunbarrel.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 30, 2014)

Wachusett


----------



## bigbog (May 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Upper Dream Maker at K?



Dream*Maker *at SR........my favorite warmup trail...or else a spitting image of it.


----------



## ss20 (May 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I got this...sometimes you just need to broaden your search criteria.
> 
> It's one of these ...



Correct!  But we'll have to wait for the OP to confirm...


----------



## jaytrem (May 30, 2014)

How about Mt Greylock Ski Club, didn't you go there a few years back?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2014)

Defiance at Okemo?


----------



## bigbog (May 31, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Correct!  But we'll have to wait for the OP to confirm...



and WoodCore gets hit by a car while chasing cars...winds up permanently unable to type again..:???:


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2014)

skiNEwhere you have way too much time on your hands!  Did you type that whole list in?  Talk about dedication to a thread.

My guess Gore!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> skiNEwhere you have way too much time on your hands!  Did you type that whole list in?  Talk about dedication to a thread.
> 
> My guess Gore!
> 
> ...



Lol no sorry.

I copied it from here http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ski_areas_and_resorts_in_the_United_States


----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2014)

Keep guessing chumps! Vertical is around 1000 feet.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 31, 2014)

West Mountain


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2014)

Abrams?


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2014)

My BC Pa. Mountain


----------



## Rowsdower (May 31, 2014)

Are we looking at Jim Thorpe there? Looks like the Lehigh River Gorge.


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Are we looking at Jim Thorpe there? Looks like the Lehigh River Gorge.


JT Background, Gorge ,futher back, Glen Onko upper left.


----------



## ss20 (Jun 2, 2014)

Catamount?  Butternut?  And since when has Mohawk been 1000ft vertical? :-D


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 5, 2014)

The ski area should be real easy to guess. I'll be really impressed though if anyone can tell me what breed of dog this is (it's NOT a wolf hybrid)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jun 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> The ski area should be real easy to guess. I'll be really impressed though if anyone can tell me what breed of dog this is (it's NOT a wolf hybrid)
> 
> View attachment 12756



No idea on the ski area but that's a Tamaskan! What did I win?


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 5, 2014)

The dog looks like it's half German Shepherd and half Siberian Husky - but I'm guessing that it's not a mutt.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No idea on the ski area but that's a Tamaskan! What did I win?



Sorry, you don't win anything because it's not a tamaskan 8)

It's funny that was your first guess though, I seriously considered get one of those but after doing a bunch of research I found that the "official registry" for the breed is actually run by a guy that has a tamaskan puppy mill and used the "official" site to promote his own business. I didn't want to be part of that whole drama so I walked


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 5, 2014)

Another pic

VTK - Correct, it's not a mutt. The original breeding was between a German Shepard and something else.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 5, 2014)

Loveland.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 5, 2014)

^^Yup


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jun 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sorry, you don't win anything because it's not a tamaskan 8)
> 
> It's funny that was your first guess though, I seriously considered get one of those but after doing a bunch of research I found that the "official registry" for the breed is actually run by a guy that has a tamaskan puppy mill and used the "official" site to promote his own business. I didn't want to be part of that whole drama so I walked



Only seen one Tamaskan before and he looked just like yours. Thought for sure I was right. Damn! Cool looking dog though


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 6, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Try this one out.
> 
> View attachment 12717



We seem to be stumped on this one. It's kind of a generic-looking trail, but the number of trails it isn't is impressive. Olympic at Mt. Snow?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 6, 2014)

Mapnut said:


> We seem to be stumped on this one. It's kind of a generic-looking trail, but the number of trails it isn't is impressive. Olympic at Mt. Snow?




Here's a hint to make this easier:


Not currently operating but not lost.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2014)

hmmmm

I was going to say West Mountain, NY, but didn't they open this past season?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Balsams?


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 6, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Here's a hint to make this easier:
> 
> 
> Not currently operating but not lost.



Hint summary...

Not NH, VT, ME
Around 1000 vert
"Definitely on the East Coast."
"Not currently operating but not lost"


----------



## snowngr (Jun 6, 2014)

Highmount?


----------



## marcski (Jun 7, 2014)

Brodie?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 7, 2014)

Powder ridge


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 7, 2014)

Keep guessing! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2014)

Timber Ridge?


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 9, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Keep guessing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Could be Elk Mt PA.  One of a few runs on the west side would look similar to that.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 9, 2014)

Not operating but not lost - Bobcat, NY?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 9, 2014)

Mapnut said:


> Not operating but not lost - Bobcat, NY?



We have a winner! - Sunrise trail at Bobcat Ski Center in Andes, NY


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 9, 2014)

Next


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 9, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> We have a winner! - Sunrise trail at Bobcat Ski Center in Andes, NY



What's the story on the "not operating but not lost".  I thought they were just lost.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 9, 2014)

Wapiti, BC?


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 9, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> What's the story on the "not operating but not lost".  I thought they were just lost.



Me too!


----------



## octopus (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## ss20 (Jun 9, 2014)

octopus said:


>



Ski Dreamland USA


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 10, 2014)

octopus said:


>



Pickle Barrel


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 10, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> What's the story on the "not operating but not lost".  I thought they were just lost.




Not "lost" in the sense that all the infrastructure is in place and with the flip of a switch could become operational.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 10, 2014)

octopus said:


>



This pic just keeps giving!  The foreground could keep me occupied for quite awhile.  But the background has some benefits too.  Does Hawaiian shirt on the left have a PBR?  What's the plan for the guy with the bike?  Why are so many people standing on the slopes in jeans?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 10, 2014)

octopus said:


>



This is probably the best "guess the ski area" yet, and I don't even think I care what the answer is.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jun 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This is probably the best "guess the ski area" yet, and I don't even think I care what the answer is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I desperately need to know what mountain this is at.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 10, 2014)

Is that the "Shirt and Pants Ripper" trail at Mount Nudista?  I hate how they have a mandatory goggle rule there.


----------



## marcski (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the guy in the background standing and holding his bicycle in the middle of the ski slope.


----------



## snowngr (Jun 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Next
> 
> View attachment 12770



Stagecoach, CO?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 10, 2014)

Good guess, but no


----------



## dlague (Jun 10, 2014)

octopus said:


>



Need to have a cropped image to get a closer look!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 10, 2014)

:wink:





dlague said:


> need to have a cropped image to get a closer look!
> 
> 
> I typed with my i thumbs using alpinezone



Sugarbush


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> :wink:
> 
> Sugarbush



"Come for the mountains. Stay for the valley."


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## x10003q (Jun 11, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> We have a winner! - Sunrise trail at Bobcat Ski Center in Andes, NY



Not operating but not lost? Is Bobcat not lost because we can still find the place?

It has been closed since Mar, 2005. I think we can sadly call Bobcat lost..........


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 11, 2014)

For some reason every photo of Bobcat I've ever seen, including a couple of trip reports, was taken on a beautiful bluebird day with lots of fresh snow.

I guess that's to be expected because they couldn't open without it.


----------



## snowngr (Jun 11, 2014)

Mt. Eyak? That pic is on their Wiki page.

Try this one.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 11, 2014)

Sutton


----------



## ss20 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bristol


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## xlr8r (Jun 11, 2014)

Alpine Meadows and White Wolf looking from Squaw Valley


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Alpine Meadows and White Wolf looking from Squaw Valley



I figured that would be a quick one.


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 11, 2014)

Next one


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 11, 2014)

snowngr said:


> Mt. Eyak?



Yup


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

snowngr said:


> Mt. Eyak? That pic is on their Wiki page.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> View attachment 12784



Saddleback


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 11, 2014)

Side note, while on Google earth looking up Saddleback , thinking photo may be  Snowshoe WV found they have streets view from the slopes....CoooooL!


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> View attachment 12786
> 
> Next one



Looks like a similar layout to Snow King, but not quite right.


----------



## snowngr (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, part of Sutton.

Jay, is that Hyak?

Sorry, was looking at your reply. Xlr8r, is that Hyak?


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 12, 2014)

snowngr said:


> Yes, part of Sutton.
> 
> Jay, is that Hyak?



Nope, xr8r got it with Alpine Meadows/White Wolf.


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 14, 2014)

Not Hyak

1st clue, not in New England


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 19, 2014)

2nd clue, it is located very close to several other ski areas


----------



## snowngr (Jun 21, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> 2nd clue, it is located very close to several other ski areas



Norquay?


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 21, 2014)

Not Norquay, but it is in Canada


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 21, 2014)

Tremblant ?


----------



## snowngr (Jun 22, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Not Norquay, but it is in Canada



Georgian Peaks?


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 22, 2014)

snowngr said:


> Georgian Peaks?



Correct


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 22, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Correct



I had new clue there were so many ski areas lined up next to each other up there.


----------



## snowngr (Jun 22, 2014)

Next. This ought to be a bit hard.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 23, 2014)

The person that gets it right is suppose put next pic up.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 25, 2014)

Isn't that what just happened?


----------



## snowngr (Jun 25, 2014)

Um, yes, yes it is. 

???????????????

Anyway, hint one: some of the hints XLR8R gave for his last picture are also applicable to this one.


----------



## snowngr (Jul 4, 2014)

Bump and hint: The picture shows an abandoned part of a larger ski area.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Timber Ridge.


----------



## snowngr (Jul 5, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Timber Ridge.



Not Timberside, not Vermont.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## xlr8r (Jul 10, 2014)

snowngr said:


> Next. This ought to be a bit hard.



Ski Chantecler

I kinda guessed on the Mont Saint Sauvuer area based on you reusing my clues.  After 10 minutes of looking in the area I stumbled across it.  Good one for a Google Earth nut like me.


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 10, 2014)

Next up


----------



## ss20 (Jul 10, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Next up
> 
> View attachment 12968



There's a ski resort in there?


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 11, 2014)

Red Lodge


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 11, 2014)

Not Red Lodge, and yes that is a ski area


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 11, 2014)

The image looks like it's from Flight Simulator.


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 11, 2014)

Not FlightSim, just the new version of Google Maps (Not Google Earth)


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 12, 2014)

My first instinct says Bogus???


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 12, 2014)

Not Bogus Basin

Clue 1:  It is a lost area


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2014)

Jesus dude, you've really upped the ante on these google earth needle in a haystack ski areas.  :lol: 

When did it close?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Jesus dude, you've really upped the ante on these google earth needle in a haystack ski areas.  :lol:
> 
> When did it close?



I was thinking the same. These birds eye view shots are damn near impossible!


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 13, 2014)

Iron Mountain?  That the only place big enough that I can think of.


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 13, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Iron Mountain?  That the only place big enough that I can think of.



Correct


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 13, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Correct



Cool, I guess that was a good clue.  Next....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 13, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 12953



Bump. No one has got this one yet


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 13, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Cool, I guess that was a good clue.  Next....
> View attachment 12984



Las Vegas?


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 13, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bump. No one has got this one yet



No idea.  Clue?


----------



## St. Jerry (Jul 13, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> No idea. Clue?



Australia?  New Zealand?


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 13, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Las Vegas?



Nope, not Vegas.

For the other one I see there is a snowboarder, so that eliminates 3 places.  I also see what appears to be an RFID reader.  And red patrol jacket could eliminate anywhere in Canada that uses their national ski patrol (yellow jackets).


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 13, 2014)

Eagle crest AK?


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 14, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Eagle crest AK?



The one I posted is not Eagle Crest.  Not sure which one your were guessing at.

Clue: Mine is in the lower 48.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 14, 2014)

Kinda looks like Snow King in Jackson.


----------



## Mapnut (Jul 14, 2014)

That was an interesting view of Iron Mountain. http://www.epicski.com/t/82323/photos-of-abandoned-iron-mountain-ca-ski-area
That place has been closed for 19 years. It appears that western ski slopes don't grow back in as fast as eastern ones.


----------



## snowngr (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaytrem: Arapahoe East?


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 14, 2014)

snowngr said:


> Jaytrem: Arapahoe East?



Nope, it's an open area.  Not Snow King either.  It has some relation to Winter Park.


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 17, 2014)

Granby?


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 18, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Granby?



Not Colorado, further west.


----------



## snowngr (Jul 19, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Cool, I guess that was a good clue.  Next....
> View attachment 12984



Pebble Creek?


----------



## marcski (Jul 19, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Cool, I guess that was a good clue.  Next....
> View attachment 12984



Mt. Waterman?


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 19, 2014)

Pebble Creek? Further West

Mt. Waterman?  Further North

Clue 1: In some way it is related to Winter Park

Clue 2: Skiing there can be a liberating experience.


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 19, 2014)

Mission Ridge


----------



## snowngr (Jul 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bump. No one has got this one yet



Donner ski Ranch? See if you follow me about the connection to Winter Park.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 19, 2014)

snowngr said:


> Donner ski Ranch? See if you follow me about the connection to Winter Park.



Negative. Mine is not related to winter park btw.

Hint: they are currently open for skiing and riding


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 19, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Mission Ridge



Correct!!!  Mission Ridge is home to one of Winter Park's old HSQs, now called the Liberator Express (named for a military plane that crashed into the mountain).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 28, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 12953



Well this might just give it away. It's in Australia


----------



## xlr8r (Jul 28, 2014)

Perisher?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 29, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Perisher?



Yup!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, some of these contenders are getting ridiculous. So I present one in the US


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ok, some of these contenders are getting ridiculous. So I present one in the US
> 
> View attachment 13087



Jackson Hole?  They do have a newish double, I think that's a double in the pic.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 5, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Jackson Hole?  They do have a newish double, I think that's a double in the pic.



Dammit, I'm gonna have to start excluding you from answering lol

Yes, it's Jackson Hole. I thought I might have been able to throw people off by including the picture of the East Ridge Double, which was only installed and used for 2 seasons while the Tram underwent renovation.


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 6, 2014)

Were you there that day? Looks wicked windy.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 6, 2014)

Mapnut said:


> Were you there that day? Looks wicked windy.



Never been to Jackson Hole. Hope to change that this year though. "Only" 8 hours away so maybe I can knock it out over a 3 day weekend


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 6, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Dammit, I'm gonna have to start excluding you from answering lol
> 
> Yes, it's Jackson Hole. I thought I might have been able to throw people off by including the picture of the East Ridge Double, which was only installed and used for 2 seasons while the Tram underwent renovation.



  Good guess on my part.  That's the only place I could think of that has a double chair that new looking (other than Mountain Creek, but that has a different look).

Here's one that might be tough....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll be amazed if anyone gets that. I could say Vail and be right in the sense that I could find a spot in the back bowls that looks just like that.

Do you have a more zoomed out picture?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 6, 2014)

Mt Bachelor or Grand Targhee maybe.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 6, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'll be amazed if anyone gets that. I could say Vail and be right in the sense that I could find a spot in the back bowls that looks just like that.
> 
> Do you have a more zoomed out picture?



Yeah, it is a tough one.  I need to take more pictures, I don't have a big collection to choose from.  Sorry, no zoomed out picture.

Not Vail, Targhee or Bachelor.

Clue 1: Lower 48.  I'm pretty sure this is the furthest ski area from any other ski area in this state.  If you want to ski somewhere else you have to drive about 95 miles and then you only get to a place with 700 vert (which would be extremely low for this state).  Bonus points for naming both areas.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Mountain or whatever they call it now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 6, 2014)

When are we going to get even harder and switch to "guess the trail?"


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 6, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Big Mountain or whatever they call it now.



Not Big Mountain, Blacktail is only 51 miles away.  Different State.


----------



## dlague (Aug 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> When are we going to get even harder and switch to "guess the trail?"



We suck at "guess the ski area"!


.......


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 6, 2014)

Mt. Shasta?


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 6, 2014)

With Coopervale being the 700' vert area?


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 6, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Mt. Shasta?



Nope, but hopefully I'll have some pics from there this coming year.  Shasta is very far from everywhere else in CA, about 180 from Tahoe (I used Northstar).  Only 85 miles to Mt. Ashland though, but you need to cross into OR.

Different state, so not CA or MT, it is in the West though.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 6, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> With Coopervale being the 700' vert area?



Ohhh, I forgot about that place.  Need to spend more time on skimap.org.

129 miles by the way.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 6, 2014)

dlague said:


> We suck at "guess the ski area"!
> 
> 
> .......


LOL ....That's why it's called "Guess"


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2014)

Brianhead Utah?

Schweitzer Idaoh?


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Brianhead Utah?
> 
> Schweitzer Idaoh?



Not in ID or UT.  Only a few western states left.  


Clue 2: This area currently has 2 HSQs and their future plans include a low capacity tram.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 7, 2014)

Wolf Creek?


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 7, 2014)

The reason I guest it is that it has the short steep top part then flat and also that they plan on the low capacity tram


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 7, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> The reason I guest it is that it has the short steep top part then flat and also that they plan on the low capacity tram



You got it.  I was wondering if anybody would notice the unsustained steeps.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 7, 2014)

I was gonna say wolf creek, I swear!! I remember them saying they are gonna install a tram, but I think they only have one HSQ so I withheld my vote.

I still don't think I've guessed one colorado resort correctly :/


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I still don't think I've guessed one colorado resort correctly :/



Funny, maybe it's a sign you should move to MT.

The 2nd HSQ was new last year I think.  And the small area 95 miles away is Hesperaus.  I still regret not stopping there for some night skiing.  We were running very late though and meeting friends in Santa Fe.  Would have been a powder evening too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2014)

I had looked at Wolf Creek as an option, but it appeared Durango was the closest ski area to there, which has much more than 700 Vert.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 7, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> You got it.  I was wondering if anybody would notice the unsustained steeps.



Unsustained to say the least!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 7, 2014)

Another one...probably easy:







And on a similar vein:






And how about:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 7, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Another one...probably easy:
> 
> 
> 
> And on a similar vein:


Snowmass? Only been there once but I remember the cirque lift having a left hand turn


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2014)

Bad moderator trailboss.  You guess the ski area then you can post a pic.  This isn't Nam, there are rules.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 8, 2014)

Surely one of them is Burke.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Breck (middle pic)


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 8, 2014)

No clue on the first one.  Bretton maybe?

2nd I agree is Snowmass and 3rd look like Burke.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> No clue on the first one.  Bretton maybe?
> 
> 2nd I agree is Snowmass and 3rd look like Burke.



Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Bad moderator trailboss.  You guess the ski area then you can post a pic.  This isn't Nam, there are rules.



:lol:  Sorry, I didn't realize that the rules had shifted to the guess the correct one, get to submit one.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.



Wow, I'm surprised that was Bretton, wild guess.  Anyway, since skiNEwhere got one first I think he should have honors (and he's no longer banished from CO).


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Wow, I'm surprised that was Bretton, wild guess.  Anyway, since skiNEwhere got one first I think he should have honors (and he's no longer banished from CO).



Yes it's their new Telegraph T-Bar. Pretty neat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 8, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Wow, I'm surprised that was Bretton, wild guess.  Anyway, since skiNEwhere got one first I think he should have honors (and he's no longer banished from CO).



Phew. Big sigh of relief! I'm not sure I would've been able to find a job in Montana.

Next up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Phew. Big sigh of relief! I'm not sure I would've been able to find a job in Montana.
> 
> Next up.



That looks sick.....

Whitefish?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> That looks sick.....
> 
> Whitefish?
> 
> ...



Not whitefish. I've never been here as well, I agree the terrain looks sick


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not whitefish. I've never been here as well, I agree the terrain looks sick



Yeah I just guessed.....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Big Sky


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 9, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Big Sky



Nope, sorry


----------



## Puck it (Aug 9, 2014)

Loveland


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 9, 2014)

Castle?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 9, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Castle?



Dammit man, what did I tell you about answering?? 

Yes it's castle. Honestly I never even heard of the place until I saw someone talk about it on epic ski.

Just looking at the trail map, the place looks legit 
http://skimap.org/data/18/916/1337732753.jpg
http://skimap.org/data/18/916/1337732728.jpg


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 9, 2014)

I was pretty confident on that one, not a guess for a change.  I rode that chair 1 time, then the wind picked up, so it's a bit of a nemesis.  Luckily it only closed the top.  The wind was strong enough to blow over a number of tractor trailers down on the flat lands.  Some parked some moving.  It's very odd to see a truck turned over on it's side with virtually no damage.

Next one might be a bit hard, wasn't sure myself even though I took the picture...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Dammit man, what did I tell you about answering??
> 
> Yes it's castle. Honestly I never even heard of the place until I saw someone talk about it on epic ski.
> 
> ...



Holy sh&@! Get me there NOW!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> I was pretty confident on that one, not a guess for a change.  I rode that chair 1 time, then the wind picked up, so it's a bit of a nemesis.  Luckily it only closed the top.  The wind was strong enough to blow over a number of tractor trailers down on the flat lands.  Some parked some moving.  It's very odd to see a truck turned over on it's side with virtually no damage.
> 
> Next one might be a bit hard, wasn't sure myself even though I took the picture...



Think we need a hint!


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Think we need a hint!



I took that picture about 8 years ago, since then the area has about doubled in size.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 12, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> I took that picture about 8 years ago, since then the area has about doubled in size.



Jesus man you go everywhere!


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Jesus man you go everywhere!



I try, but there's still plenty to get to.  When you see me posting pics from the Midwest you'll know I'm really desperate for new places.

Clue #2: Twins


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 12, 2014)

White Pass


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 12, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> White Pass



Yup!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> White Pass





jaytrem said:


> Yup!!!



You guys are good, like, too good, I think you've accounted for like 90% of the correct answers, what regions HAVEN'T you skied?


----------



## dlague (Aug 13, 2014)

Trying this one again!


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> Trying this one again!



I have no clue.  But for the heck of it I'll go with Valle Nevado.


----------



## St. Jerry (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like 'yurp


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> Trying this one again!
> 
> View attachment 13182



Might have guessed it already, but Zermatt?


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2014)

Nope!


.......


----------



## Puck it (Aug 15, 2014)

zugspitze


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> zugspitze



very good!  How the heck did you get that!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> very good! How the heck did you get that!



The lift on the left and the sign were clues. It was between that and Alpe D'Heuz.  But you mentioned skiing in Germany in another thread.


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok this one might be a little harder!


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Aug 15, 2014)

Grubigstein?


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Grubigstein?



Nope!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 15, 2014)

Bretton woods


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Aug 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> Nope!



It looks like zugspitze is across the valley so I went onto google earth to see what other ski areas were nearby


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2014)

Have you skied south america?


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> It looks like zugspitze is across the valley so I went onto google earth to see what other ski areas were nearby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Pretty damn close!  You are right about zugspitze which I am impressed with!



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2014)

Nick said:


> Have you skied south america?



Not yet!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Grubigstein?



Actually you are right!  I always knew it as Lermoos, but on the map it is LERMOOS - GRUBIGSTEIN.  That threw me off.  Very impressive!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Aug 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> Actually you are right!  I always knew it as Lermoos, but on the map it is LERMOOS - GRUBIGSTEIN.  That threw me off.  Very impressive!



Yeah you know in Europe they have so many ski areas that its hard to even get the name right. I was afraid that Grubigstein wasn't even the name of a ski area! It just looked like a town on google maps.

Ok this one shouldn't be too hard


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Yeah you know in Europe they have so many ski areas that its hard to even get the name right. I was afraid that Grubigstein wasn't even the name of a ski area! It just looked like a town on google maps.
> 
> Ok this one shouldn't be too hard



crested butte?


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> crested butte?



yup! that was lightning fast hahaha, next time I'll look for a more obscure picture


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> yup! that was lightning fast hahaha, next time I'll look for a more obscure picture



I've only been there once. I vaguely remember one of the lifts looking like that with a half groomed slope at the top. Almost second guessed myself again like I did with wolf creek.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## jaytrem (Aug 19, 2014)

Manning?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Manning?



nope


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

Alright, no one has guessed it yet, so I need to come clean. I altered the photo a little bit or else it would be way too easy. 

It's in New England, and I bet most people on this site have skied it at least once.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Alright, no one has guessed it yet, so I need to come clean. I altered the photo a little bit or else it would be way too easy.
> 
> It's in New England, and I bet most people on this site have skied it at least once.



How is the pic altered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> How is the pic altered?



Mirror image?  I remember seeing Outer Limits in a magazine that was a mirror image, looked real odd.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Aug 19, 2014)

I wanted to guess kmart because it looks kind of like superstar in the past but it's too short, just doesn't seem quite right. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 19, 2014)

Waterville?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Waterville?



Yup.

Yes, it is mirrored. The original pic showed the tower at the top as well, I cropped that out.

Thought of doing superstar but figured that would still be way too obvious with how the lift cuts across the trail diagonally.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yup.
> 
> Yes, it is mirrored. The original pic showed the tower at the top as well, I cropped that out.
> 
> Thought of doing superstar but figured that would still be way too obvious with how the lift cuts across the trail diagonally.



So that's the summit lift right? That's the only place I remember a trail being that wide.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> So that's the summit lift right? That's the only place I remember a trail being that wide.



I forget the name of it. High country maybe? It runs on diesel and is slow as balls


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 19, 2014)

Hint .....less than 200' vert


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

Quechee club?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I forget the name of it. High country maybe? It runs on diesel and is slow as balls




High country try is name of the chair. There are like 4 or five named runs up there. I think.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 19, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 13257
> Hint .....less than 200' vert



We need another hint.  How many of these runs are DD's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> We need another hint.  How many of these runs are DD's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lmao


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks a lot like quechee club....


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2014)

Liberty Mountain


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Quechee club?



Not  Vt.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> We need another hint.  How many of these runs are DD's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Runs?....LOL
Run


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 19, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Liberty Mountain



Nope .... Not Pa.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 19, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 13257
> Hint .....less than 200' vert



Lakeridge?


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 20, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Lakeridge?



Not in Canada


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 20, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Hint .....less than 200' vert



I like how it is a driving range as well.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 20, 2014)

Afton Alps?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought it was my turn anyways?????


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 20, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 13257
> Hint .....less than 200' vert



Boyne?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I thought it was my turn anyways?????



Stop whining and post something then. :razz:


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I thought it was my turn anyways?????



You are going to be in some many ski offs by the beginning of the ski season.  You will be busy for weeks.  You might as well quick your job now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Making friends wherever I go!


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 20, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Boyne?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still Nope


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Still Nope



Hint?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Making friends wherever I go!



Your backyard?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

That would indeed be awesome but no


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Highwaystar's secret stash?


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hint?



Ok.....this could go for awhile, so I'll Help it along..."Ole Sheets "Byrd was a Senator in this state


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Highwaystar's secret stash?



I haven't gotten dressed down yet so I would say no. Here's a new one.....


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 20, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Ok.....this could go for awhile, so I'll Help it along..."Ole Sheets "Byrd was a Senator in this state



I guess that would make it Oglebay?  Never heard of it before.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 20, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> I guess that would make it Oglebay?  Never heard of it before.


Yep
Nice resort for golfers, lots of kids stuff ,zoo ,paddle boats and nice atmosphere,glass musem ,beware of the large amount of deer everywhere.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I haven't gotten dressed down yet so I would say no. Here's a new one.....




Bradford?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Bradford?



Not Bradford but right state.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I haven't gotten dressed down yet so I would say no. Here's a new one.....



Nashoba?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Nashoba?



Closer.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2014)

Ward


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Ward



Boom


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for making me feel old.  It looks totally different from when I learned to ski there 31 years ago.  They used to have a double chair more to the lookers right that was nearer to the tree line.  The lodge appearance I deleted from my memory bank.  When I "graduated" from the lower "mountain" handle tow and went to the top for the first time, it didn't go so well.  About half way down the hill in the ski school pizza line I lost control and ended up straight lining right to the bottom and crashed straight into the lodge.    :lol: 

somebody else can post the next pic.  Don't feel like googling or searching my hard drive right now.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 21, 2014)

Here's an easy one!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks for making me feel old.  It looks totally different from when I learned to ski there 31 years ago.  They used to have a double chair more to the lookers right that was nearer to the tree line.  The lodge appearance I deleted from my memory bank.  When I "graduated" from the lower "mountain" handle tow and went to the top for the first time, it didn't go so well.  About half way down the hill in the ski school pizza line I lost control and ended up straight lining right to the bottom and crashed straight into the lodge.    :lol:
> 
> somebody else can post the next pic.  Don't feel like googling or searching my hard drive right now.



Did you grow up around here? I can't think of any other reason you would go haha. We raced there occasionally in high school....that was a joke.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Here's an easy one!



Attitash? Looks like Bear Peak area


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Attitash? Looks like Bear Peak area



The trees are not right.  I am thinking Sunday River


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Did you grow up around here? I can't think of any other reason you would go haha. We raced there occasionally in high school....that was a joke.



Grew up in Westboro.  Did after school programs in 2nd and 3rd grade at Ward.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 21, 2014)

Not Attitash or Sunday River.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Stratton


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

Okemo


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 21, 2014)

Not Stratton, Not Okemo.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

Damn this one is bothering me. I know I've seen those trails!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's one to figure out in the meantime.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 22, 2014)

Yellowstone Club?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

I tried finding pic that didn't have a reference point in the background like an obvious mtn range you could use, but yes you got it, again 

Was it the bubble chair and lack of people in them that gave it away?


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I tried finding pic that didn't have a reference point in the background like an obvious mtn range you could use, but yes you got it, again
> 
> Was it the bubble chair and lack of people in them that gave it away?



 It was the alternating bubble/non-bubble set up.  Unfortunately I've never been there, but I have seen lift pictures.  Spanish Peaks has the same setup, I rode that one and ruled it out due to the terrain rising on the right side of the picture.  Other than that I don't know of any place in North America that has a lift like that.

I still have no clue on Woodcore's, but it does look familiar.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, I got a guess, is that the Witches at Haystack?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## jaytrem (Aug 23, 2014)

Crystal?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 23, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Crystal?



Someday, somehow, I'm gonna figure out a way to stump you with a US based resort. Yes. Extra points if you can tell me the name of the lift


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 24, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Someday, somehow, I'm gonna figure out a way to stump you with a US based resort. Yes. Extra points if you can tell me the name of the lift



I assume it's the former High Campbell lift.  It was just guess this time, I've never been there.  There were 2 clues from the picture, 1st the obvious one is that it was a well kept riblet, so there's a good chance it's in the PNW.  The 2nd was the yellow sign in the background, that would indicate potentially hazardous terrain below the lift.  With the lift being news worthy this past winter I also figured it's something somebody might post. So I took a shot at it.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 24, 2014)

Next....


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 24, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Next....



Telluride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 24, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Telluride?



Not Colorado.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 24, 2014)

Moonlight Basin


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 24, 2014)

Nakiska?


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 24, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Moonlight Basin



Not MT.

Clue #1: It has something in common with a ski area that's about 1.5 hours drive north of Moonlight.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 24, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Nakiska?



Nice!!!  You didn't even need the clue.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 24, 2014)

Next one


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 25, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Next one



Okemostrattonmtsnow  They all look the same to me.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Here's an easy one!



Did anyone get this yet?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 25, 2014)

no


----------



## Quietman (Aug 25, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Next one



It appears to be on a south facing slope, as guns are generally on the west side of ski trails.  Bromley?  South Bowl at Snow? South Face at Okemo?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Here's an easy one!



almost looks a bit like Stowe where National splits off from Liftline.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> almost looks a bit like Stowe where National splits off from Liftline.



Seems like Woodcore is AWOL.  I still think it might be Haystack.  Now after looking at some Bing maps I'm feeling about 98% sure it's Haystack.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Ok, I got a guess, is that the Witches at Haystack?



That's correct! Sorry I missed your guess when the thread was hijacked.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 25, 2014)

Bromley is correct, but please guess one area at a time guys


----------



## Quietman (Aug 26, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Bromley is correct, but please guess one area at a time guys



My bad, Bromley was my 1st guess, should have stuck with it. Here is the next one, taken during a very good snow period in 2010, usually this is an unskiable 10 ft cliff.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Pico.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 26, 2014)

Smuggs.


----------



## Quietman (Aug 26, 2014)

Not Smugs or Pico. Is in New England.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 26, 2014)

Bolton Valley


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 26, 2014)

Hmm a double that narrows it down. A very narrow lift line.....I'm guessing that's probably not even a marked trail....


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 26, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hmm a double that narrows it down. A very narrow lift line.....I'm guessing that's probably not even a marked trail....



Old style Hall Double.  How many of those are left especially with Smuggs out of the equation?  Maybe an old picture of Ragged?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 26, 2014)

If its not BV I will guess Dartmouth Skiway, Holt's Ledge


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 26, 2014)

Quietman said:


> My bad, Bromley was my 1st guess, should have stuck with it. Here is the next one, taken during a very good snow period in 2010, usually this is an unskiable 10 ft cliff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13459



That's not the roped off section of Redline is it?


----------



## Quietman (Aug 26, 2014)

The classic Hall double is still in use, trail is on the map, not Ragged or Bolton or Redline.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 26, 2014)

Mt Abram, Way Back Machine?


----------



## Quietman (Aug 26, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Mt Abram, Way Back Machine?



We have a winner!!!  The pic is from just below the top, over the Cliff trail.  Mt. Abram is a classic, I learned to ski there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 26, 2014)

How did you know that the lift was a Hall lift?


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 26, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> How did you know that the lift was a Hall lift?




You can tell by the towers, cross-arms and chairs. Each brand is unique.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a epic powder day take this past season.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2014)

I think this belongs in the "guess the parking lot" thread 

No clue 


Sent from my iPod touch using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like Great Gorge South (aka Mountain Creek).  Not used to seeing it with so much snow around but last year was good down here.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Looks like Great Gorge South (aka Mountain Creek).  Not used to seeing it with so much snow around but last year was good down here.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yes it is Mountain Creek on the day that it snowed like 2 plus feet their it was my best day their ever.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 26, 2014)

Never been to a ski area with a traffic light right in front of it:blink:


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 26, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Never been to a ski area with a traffic light right in front of it:blink:



:lol: Only in NJ.  Imagine playing real life Frogger with ski boots on.  In their defense 94 is a pretty busy road.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2014)

It wouldn't suprise me if mountain creek put a traffic light on the slopes to let skiers know they were going too fast. Would probably make most of the clientele feel right at home as well


Sent from my iPod touch using AlpineZone


----------



## Quietman (Aug 26, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> You can tell by the towers, cross-arms and chairs. Each brand is unique.



Crotched also has a classic Hall double, the style of the Hall double chairs and the towers are what gives it away every time.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 26, 2014)

The towers I can understand, but what is so unique about those chairs?


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 26, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Crotched also has a classic Hall double, the style of the Hall double chairs and the towers are what gives it away every time.



Ah but that is the more modern version.  The old version had the wood slat seats (like the one you showed in the picture).  Crotched East had one of those.  Amazing that in the modern day and the more modern lifts when you board one of those old Halls they feel small and cramped (from the seats to the safety bars).  Kind of a sad statement to the physical shape of most people today.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2014)

Quietman said:


> We have a winner!!!  The pic is from just below the top, over the Cliff trail.  Mt. Abram is a classic, I learned to ski there.



I was going to guess Mt. Abram, but I've never seen that cliff filled in like that.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 26, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Ah but that is the more modern version.  The old version had the wood slat seats (like the one you showed in the picture).  Crotched East had one of those.  Amazing that in the modern day and the more modern lifts when you board one of those old Halls they feel small and cramped (from the seats to the safety bars).  Kind of a sad statement to the physical shape of most people today.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Oh yea. The ones at Smuggs are very cozy. And for the record, round is still a shape.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ss20 (Aug 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


>



Plattekill


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 27, 2014)

I need a magnifying glass!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Plattekill



No but not far from their.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 27, 2014)

Gore.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


>



I don't see anything on this one. Or is it during a snow storm with white out conditions ?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I don't see anything on this one. Or is it during a snow storm with white out conditions ?



No not after a snowstorm, it one that i usually pass on the way to another hill.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> No not after a snowstorm, it one that i usually pass on the way to another hill.



I actually don't see a picture attached...
Maybe it is my work


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I don't see anything on this one. Or is it during a snow storm with white out conditions ?









  If anyone follows my trip reports I almost alway go pass this place on to another hill that view is about 60 miles from where I live. Last year was the first time I had been back since i was a young teen.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2014)

Belleayre


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Belleayre



We have a winner!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2014)

This one might be a little tricky........


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 27, 2014)

Whiteface.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Whiteface.




Correct! The original Whiteface.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 27, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> This one might be a little tricky........



Looks more east then west but I'm going go guess Taos NM.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 27, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Correct! The original Whiteface.



I cheated by following the link to CardCow.com and searching for ski lodge images.  I humbly pass my turn back to WoodCore.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2014)

Seven Springs?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Seven Springs?



No it closer to where I live and first time I tried was last season.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> No it closer to where I live and first time I tried was last season.



This one I know for real - Thunder Ridge!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> This one I know for real - Thunder Ridge!



No I have never been their.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> No I have never been their.



Rats!  Thunder Ridge apparently has a lift that crosses over another and that's what I thought I was looking at.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


>



Catamount


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Catamount



Yes and it is great hill.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2014)

How about this one?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 27, 2014)

[ QUOTE=WoodCore;854545]How about this one? 







[/QUOTE]
Statton?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 27, 2014)

I was going to guess Satan's Staircase, but those bumps just aren't big enough.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 27, 2014)

Berkshire East


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2014)

Nothing correct yet.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 27, 2014)

Crotched


----------



## Quietman (Aug 27, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Crotched



Crotched only has fan guns.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 27, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I was going to guess Satan's Staircase, but those bumps just aren't big enough.



Funny shit


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

Windham


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 27, 2014)

I was thinking that furthest trail out at Hunter.  They seem to like making big piles of snow.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 27, 2014)

Mountain Snow


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 28, 2014)

No correct answer yet, keep guessing. It's in New England.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sunday River.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll go with the South Face area of Okemo.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Aug 28, 2014)

Stowe


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 28, 2014)

LonghornSkier said:


> Stowe




Correct! Stowe, VT looking at the Tyro terrain park this past winter.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 28, 2014)

Dang, the background terrain threw me way off.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Was going to say Stowe myself but didn't. It's amazing the amount of snow they can pour out.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

Wild guess, Berthoud?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Negative, still an operating ski area


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 29, 2014)

Alta, Utah


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Not alta


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

Sun Valley?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Not sun valley either


Sent from my iPod touch using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2014)

Steamboat


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 29, 2014)

Mammoth Mtn.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Not steamboat or mammoth. One of you was close though 


Sent from my iPod touch using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 29, 2014)

Squaw Valley


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not steamboat or mammoth. One of you was close though



June?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Not squaw or June


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

To specify, one of jaytrem's guesses was the closest


Sent from my iPod touch using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> To specify, one of jaytrem's guesses was the closest



I hope it's not Winter Park.  That would have been my initial guess if I didn't "think long think wrong".


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> I hope it's not Winter Park.  That would have been my initial guess if I didn't "think long think wrong".




Not winter park either.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Loveland


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Loveland



Winner!


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Someone else can post a picture, I'll pass.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Have a feeling this one will be figured out quickly, so name the lift as well



Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x using AlpineZone


----------



## trackbiker (Aug 29, 2014)

Winter Park Looking Glass Lift


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Not winter park. Looking glass lift is a lot shorter than that


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

Old Milly chair at Brighton?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Knew you of all people would get it. Yup.

Not for those afraid of heights!


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Knew you of all people would get it. Yup.



Thanks for the layup, I was in a slump.  Next...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Sunday river. The top left looks like the top of the Locke Mtn triple and bims whim


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sunday river. The top left looks like the top of the Locke Mtn triple and bims whim



Nope, the ski area is still the same size as the picture.


----------



## trackbiker (Aug 29, 2014)

Mary Jane


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Mary Jane



Nope, US but not CO.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

Bogus basin?


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bogus basin?



Nope, not ID.

Hint: Being a lift nut won't help you this time.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 29, 2014)

Moose Mountain!!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125512-Alternative-surface-lifts-in-Alaska?highlight=


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 29, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Moose Mountain!!
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125512-Alternative-surface-lifts-in-Alaska?highlight=






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 29, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Moose Mountain!!
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125512-Alternative-surface-lifts-in-Alaska?highlight=



Good job!!!  Shred the Moose!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

WTH? According to facebook, moose mtn was only open 57 days this year. Normal?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> WTH? According to facebook, moose mtn was only open 57 days this year. Normal?



Site says it all....south facing and I guess they get some serious temperature inversion. Last year was not a good snow year for Alaska. The year before was record setting though for Alyeska and other mountains.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Site says it all....south facing and I guess they get some serious temperature inversion. Last year was not a good snow year for Alaska. The year before was record setting though for Alyeska and other mountains.



It's all relative though.....It's outside of Fairbanks, which routinely gets -10 to -20 F in the winter. Even with temperature inversion I doubt it gets above freezing often. As far as Southern exposure, I would think the further distance from the equator would make this less of a factor than the northeast, in addition to the shorter days. I know in South America, Northern Exposure holds snow the least amount of snow, not sure if the longitude of the resort makes Southern exposure less of a factor as well.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> WTH? According to facebook, moose mtn was only open 57 days this year. Normal?



Maybe they have a tough time starting the bus in the Alaska cold?


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess it's my turn:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 29, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I guess it's my turn:
> 
> View attachment 13492



Black?


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> WTH? According to facebook, moose mtn was only open 57 days this year. Normal?



With the Fri/Sat/Sun schedule 57 is about all they're looking for.  There are a load smaller places with similar or even shorter scheduled season.  It does make trip planning a bit difficult some times.  But if you play it right you can substantially increase your odds of a powder day.  Example for last years trip to MT...

Showdown opens on Wed for the week - untracked powder
Teton Pass opens on Fri for the week - untracked powder
Bear Paw opens on Sat for the week - untracked powder

Doesn't always work out that well, but last year it did.


----------



## canobie#1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Balck Mountain NH?


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 29, 2014)

Greek?


----------



## benski (Aug 30, 2014)

tuxedo ridge/sterling forest


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 30, 2014)

Cranmore


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 30, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I guess it's my turn:
> 
> View attachment 13492



Tuxedo ridge. Specifically Sterling Forest ski patrol. (But someone else guessed it...!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 30, 2014)

benski said:


> tuxedo ridge/sterling forest



Got it!


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 30, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Tuxedo ridge. Specifically Sterling Forest ski patrol. (But someone else guessed it...!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And here I was thinking of all the awesome clues I would need to give....


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 30, 2014)

On their website they have a 9 pm - 5 pm ticket.  If it weren't a typo, I'd be tempted!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Aug 30, 2014)

Any guesses?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> View attachment 13519
> 
> Any guesses?



That would be mammoth. The broadway chairlift in the foreground. A rare yan high speed quad, I'd venture to guess (and hope) those aren't yan grips


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Aug 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> That would be mammoth. The broadway chairlift in the foreground. A rare yan high speed quad, I'd venture to guess (and hope) those aren't yan grips



Yes, this was taken from the top of Gravy Chute.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> That would be mammoth. The broadway chairlift in the foreground. A rare yan high speed quad, I'd venture to guess (and hope) those aren't yan grips



All yan hsq grips were replaced long ago.  There is still a yan hsq in Spain that's got original grips and terminals.  That's the only remaining one that I know of.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 30, 2014)

Chairlift nerds


----------



## ss20 (Aug 30, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Chairlift nerds



We prefer the term "enthusiasts" :-D


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 30, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> And here I was thinking of all the awesome clues I would need to give....



You shouldn't have divulged your top-secret skiing spots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 30, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> You shouldn't have divulged your top-secret skiing spots!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, I'm gonna have rethink my egalitarian views on secret stashes!  Nick, can I change my vote to 'no' on the sub forum?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Chairlift nerds



Chairlift hater. Just for that, you have to skin up the mtn now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Chairlift hater. Just for that, you have to skin up the mtn now.



Can I get a rope tow or J/T Bar?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Aug 30, 2014)

Note the lift in the background.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2014)

Wanna guess steamboat since the lift in the background looks like the BAR-UE lift


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Aug 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Wanna guess steamboat since the lift in the background looks like the BAR-UE lift



Ugh, got me again.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

Let's see if you lift enthusiasts can get this one:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

Ober Gatlinburg


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ober Gatlinburg



I had to look that one up, but no.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 2, 2014)

Holiday Valley


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

Not Holiday Valley.  Although it's hard to believe from the pic, the area has hosted FIS mogul events.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


>



Bump. No one has got mine yet. Hint: this lift serves gunbarrel


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

Heavenly?


----------



## ss20 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sundown :lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Sundown :lol:



Yup!


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

I was duped by the extreme lack of Gnar!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I was duped by the extreme lack of Gnar!



lol. BTW, I'm being somewhat facetious. That was a pic of an area called sundown, in iowa, that just happens to serve a trail called gunbarrel as well.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

Next. This is the only trail.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> lol. BTW, I'm being somewhat facetious. That was a pic of an area called sundown, in iowa, that just happens to serve a trail called gunbarrel as well.



Do I smell a new trial of the century?  Or is that just brimstone emanating from Satan's Staircase?


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Next. This is the only trail.



Free time and Google Image Search tells me this is the Cloudmont Ski and Golf Resort in Mentone Alabama.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Free time and Google Image Search tells me this is the Cloudmont Ski and Golf Resort in Mentone Alabama.



Yup. Looks about as exhilarating as ski dubai


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome soundtrack!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 2, 2014)

Powder Ridge


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

Not powder ridge


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


>



I'm kind of surpirsed no one has gotten this yet. It's in New England, and one AZer even has this place as their avatar pic.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

Brodie?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm kind of surpirsed no one has gotten this yet. It's in New England, and one AZer even has this place as their avatar pic.



I honestly don't remember anything like that. Fail


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 3, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Brodie?



Winner winner!

Tis a shame that it is NELSAPed. Definitely one of the larger areas to be closed.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome.  My turn.  Too bad I don't have any other pics.  My guess is that no one on the board has been.  Might be a little more popular in a few years.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 3, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Awesome.  My turn.  Too bad I don't have any other pics.  My guess is that no one on the board has been.  Might be a little more popular in a few years.
> 
> View attachment 13556



I'm so confused....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 3, 2014)

Is it northeast?


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm so confused....



I reposted the pic from a few pages back in this thread....  I suspect most people have never even heard of the place, but might learn about it in the next 3.5 years or so.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is it northeast?



Nope.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 3, 2014)

Jack frost


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Jack frost



Nope.  Not in the U.S.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 3, 2014)

bokwang phoenix park? aka 보광 휘닉스 파크


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> bokwang phoenix park?



Got IT!!  2018 Olympic Freestyle Skiing venue!


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 3, 2014)

Funny - I actually thought that it was Korea when it was first posted, but I couldn't find the right ski area when I looked at some photos.  The photo reminded me of the base of Yongpyong but the lifts did not match.  I once thought long and hard about taking a trip to Korea but ultimately decided that the ski areas were not worth the long trip.  I'm surprised, though, that more people do not go to the Japanese resorts that get all of that epic snowfall.

Here is Yongpyong:


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Funny - I actually thought that it was Korea when it was first posted, but I couldn't find the right ski area when I looked at some photos.  The photo reminded me of the base of Yongpyong but the lifts did not match.



Wish I had taken some better pics.  The Olympic mogul run was closed for some FIS comp the two days I was there, which was a bit disappointing.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 3, 2014)

They seem to really like snow fencing in Korea.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, the first thing I though was that the people look Asian for some reason.  Found some old pics, here's the next one...


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> They seem to really like snow fencing in Korea.



They don't seem to like skiing the trees either (though I went earlier season, so perhaps the snow cover wasn't great in the woods).


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 3, 2014)

Bear Mountain


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 3, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Bear Mountain



Nope, not Bear Mountain, Bear Valley, Bear Paw, Bear Creek, or Beartooth.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 3, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> They seem to really like snow fencing in Korea.


I think the fencing may be to fence the skiers in from the mine fields....and live ordinance.  What enjoyable tree lines..KA​BOOM.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 3, 2014)

bigbog said:


> I think the fencing may be to fence the skiers in from the mine fields....and live ordinance.  What enjoyable tree lines..KA​BOOM.



I think you might be confusing South Korea with Satan's Staircase!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 4, 2014)

The shit I stumble across on youtube.....Don't ask me to confirm cuz I have no idea where this was filmed!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 4, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> The shit I stumble across on youtube.....Don't ask me to confirm cuz I have no idea where this was filmed!



Dude can carve


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 4, 2014)

No idea who or what he is, either, but he's may new Avatar for sure!


----------



## marcski (Sep 4, 2014)

Hansi took silver in GS @ the 1974 St. Moritz World Championships. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Hansi_Hinterseer


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 4, 2014)

marcski said:


> *Hansi took silver in GS @ the 1974 St. Moritz World Championships. *



He skis better than he sings, that's for sure.


And damn, someone beat me to it.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 5, 2014)

Double butter!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr Sunshine on my damn shoulders John Denver
No idea where this was filmed either. I know he was a fan of aspen


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 5, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Yeah, the first thing I though was that the people look Asian for some reason.  Found some old pics, here's the next one...



Sunrise Park AZ


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 6, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Sunrise Park AZ



Great job as always!!!  Sorry delayed response, was away from the internet all day.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice!...always fun to watch those 70s-early80s things....... but ALWAYS like to watch any Billy Kidd stuff whenever as well.  Maneuverability in moderately deep Pow, on video, with something less than Pontoons...


----------



## bigbog (Sep 8, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I think you might be confusing South Korea with Satan's Staircase!


My bad....was going with the ongoing N.Korean banter...


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 8, 2014)

bigbog said:


> My bad....was going with the ongoing N.Korean banter...



That's understandable - after all, the 38th parallel _was_ the most dangerous strip of land in the world before Sundown decided to cut Satan's Staircase!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

In the US


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> In the US



Ober Gatlinberg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Ober Gatlinberg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Didn't expect anyone to figure out that one that early. Yup, been there?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 17, 2014)

Saw it on tv...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2014)

^I thought this would be a lay up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiberg (Sep 18, 2014)

Wolf Creek or Bridger?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Snowbird


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2014)

No and no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiberg (Sep 18, 2014)

I an tell its not Cali. Not east coast. Rocky mountain?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2014)

skiberg said:


> I an tell its not Cali. Not east coast. Rocky mountain?



Hmmm....  So sure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiberg (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, if you are suggesting its may be cali, how about Sugar Bowl


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2014)

skiberg said:


> Well, if you are suggesting its may be cali, how about Sugar Bowl



No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiberg (Sep 18, 2014)

I Stink at this game


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2014)

skiberg said:


> I Stink at this game



I wouldn't say that just yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2014)

skiberg said:


> Well, if you are suggesting its may be cali, how about Sugar Bowl



I'm pretty sure Sugar Bowl is on the same "crest"...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 18, 2014)

Dodge Ridge


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 18, 2014)

Alpine Meadows


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Alpine Meadows



Yes.  I'm glad I didn't have to make the hints any easier...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## jaytrem (Sep 20, 2014)

Panorama?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 20, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Panorama?



Sometimes I wonder why you even both with the question mark;-)

Yes, it's Panorama. Been there? They have pretty impressive vert (4,000), but not so impressive snowfall totals, less than 200 inches on average.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sometimes I wonder why you even both with the question mark;-)
> 
> Yes, it's Panorama. Been there? They have pretty impressive vert (4,000), but not so impressive snowfall totals, less than 200 inches on average.



Yeah, I was about 99.9% sure on that one.  I did get one day in there.  It was raining at the bottom of the Cabriolet, wet snow at the base lodge, and about 2-3 feet of perfect powder at the top.  Apparently 4000 vert can do that.  No crowds there, so it was fresh tracks all day.

Next...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 21, 2014)

Someplace with a tram. I've skied jay peak, squaw valley, and snowbird, don't think it is any of those


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Sep 21, 2014)

Alyeska?


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 21, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Alyeska?



None correct yet.  It is a US area.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Heavenly


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Heavenly



Not Heavenly.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Santia Peak


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Santia Peak



Close enough.  Sandia in Albuquerque.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok, Steamboat.  I know you haven't posted a pic yet, but I will take a guess anyway:  Killington.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Ok, Steamboat.  I know you haven't posted a pic yet, but I will take a guess anyway:  Killington.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, my avatar.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Correct, my avatar.




It is Highway Star and he is getting yelled at from the lift!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Correct, my avatar.



That's a great pic, but is it really Killington?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2014)

Sugarloaf


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

That or Jay


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Sugarloaf



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Jay



Looking up Tuckerman's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

Here goes


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

This must be South America?

Did you hike to those chutes on the ridge in the upper right corner?!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This must be South America?
> 
> Did you hike to those chutes on the ridge in the upper right corner?!



It is. And yes you can but it was too late in the season for me


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It is. And yes you can but it was too late in the season for me



Las Lenas?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

Valle Nevado?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

Neither


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

La Parva?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

No but your in the right area. Those 3 peaks are technically OB but get skied out quite a bit and is in a ton of pictures for this ski area.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

ok.  Portillo.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> ok.  Portillo.



Boom!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Loon?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 13780



Ascutney


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> That's a great pic, but is it really Killington?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the guesser should have to cite the location on the mountain for some of these.  Maybe not Portillo but I'm thinking the more common ones like the most recent Jay picture for example.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

Nothing correct yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Sep 23, 2014)

Killington?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


>



Sunapee?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

No and no.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

Waterville


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 23, 2014)

Other than the hazy Mtn range in the background, there is no reference point in this pic....


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

Not Waterville.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Other than the hazy Mtn range in the background, there is no reference point in this pic....



There are some good guesses based on those mountains though...  Most people seem to have a good idea what range they are part of, so it shouldn't be too much longer.  

Hint:  my wife and young children were with me, so it was easy to get to this summit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 23, 2014)

Pats Peak?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 23, 2014)

Gunstock, Ragged....


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

No, no, no!  

My youngest was 3 at the time.  No way would we have hiked any of those mountains 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 23, 2014)

King Pine


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2014)

Abenaki

or it is a lost area?

King Ridge


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

Think King ridge as well


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

Active area.  Lots of talk about this ski area on AZ.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

Whaleback


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Whaleback



Nope.  This mountain is easy to get up, but not in the way you guys are thinking.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Nope.  This mountain is easy to get up, but not in the way you guys are thinking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ski Sundown....that has to be SS when they leave it "natural"


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannon via Tram?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Cannon via Tram?



Not cannon.  This ski area doesn't get as much love as cannon on AZ.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 23, 2014)

Crotched


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

Stratton


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 23, 2014)

Loon


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

Not yet.  Loon is the best guess so far...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 23, 2014)

Wildcat


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

Burke?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Wildcat



Yes!

We rode the gondola during the summer.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Yes!
> 
> We rode the gondola during the summer.
> 
> ...



Is that from the Wildcat Valley Trail?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Is that from the Wildcat Valley Trail?



Upper polecat.  This view is looking north.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's an easy one!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2014)

Saddleback


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Saddleback




Yup!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2014)

Someone else can post a pic for my turn.  I don't have many on this CPU.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## 4aprice (Sep 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 13786



Pow mow

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 24, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Pow mow
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Yes, Powder Mountain it is


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2015)

This is a ski area in New England.  Tell me where it is (10 points), what is the event (5 points) and when (one point) the photo was taken.  Winner gets a yellow snow cone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



uke:


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 22, 2015)

billski said:


> This is a ski area in New England.  Tell me where it is (10 points), what is the event (5 points) and when (one point) the photo was taken.  Winner gets a yellow snow cone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tell me where it is (10 points): Sugarloaf
what is the event (5 points):World Cup GS
 and when (one point):1971


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2015)

16 points to cannonball.  Please proceed to the Sled dog kennel to receive your yellow snow cone!


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2015)

Next one.  In 1950 you passed which New England ski area before encountering this incident?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrg


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Mrg


You must be looking where I am.   Interesting comment found with this photo.


"...what  strikes me is that modern drivers own mammoth size 4wd to go down  perfectly paved highways. Back in the god old days people did with rwd  and bias ply tires. Not many of today’s so-called sport utilities would  even think of driving on such a road!"


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 22, 2015)

billski said:


> You must be looking where I am.   Interesting comment found with this photo.
> 
> 
> "...what  strikes me is that modern drivers own mammoth size 4wd to go down  perfectly paved highways. Back in the god old days people did with rwd  and bias ply tires. Not many of today’s so-called sport utilities would  even think of driving on such a road!"



No, because I didn't see that quote. But Rt 17 (or whatever it used to be) was a notorious mud hole that supposedly kept MRG small


----------



## Puck it (Jan 22, 2015)

billski said:


> You must be looking where I am. Interesting comment found with this photo.
> 
> 
> "...what strikes me is that modern drivers own mammoth size 4wd to go down perfectly paved highways. Back in the god old days people did with rwd and bias ply tires. Not many of today’s so-called sport utilities would even think of driving on such a road!"




That is a perfect road for me!!!!!!  and the FJ!!!!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I would've guessed Granville Gulch. My parents told me stories about how that section of road was all dirt back in the day.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I would've guessed Granville Gulch. My parents told me stories about how that section of road was all dirt back in the day.




Canada Rd. (I think) outside of Ragged can be like this during a thaw.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Canada Rd. (I think) outside of Ragged can be like this during a thaw.


No - you're just thinking of half of NH in mud season.


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 22, 2015)

Abubob said:


> No - you're just thinking of half of NH in mud season.



Or the road in Canada


----------



## ss20 (Jan 22, 2015)

Next pic?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 22, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Next pic?



Well, I got the last one (2 actually) right.  So I guess I'm up.  Always seems better to use your own pics than canned ones, so here goes.  (although I'll admit this is tough and I don't have many pics of it).

In New England.  Out of operation (obviously).  Top of one of the lifts....


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 22, 2015)

C'mon it's been 20 minutes!!  The Snowjournal guys would already be 6 locations further into this game!


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep, route 17.


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2015)

Technically this is a ski hill.   It's in New England.  Where is it?


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 22, 2015)

billski said:


> Technically this is a ski hill.   It's in New England.  Where is it?



Lake Placid?


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 22, 2015)

billski said:


> Technically this is a ski hill.   It's in New England.  Where is it?



I want to say Harris Hill in Brattleboro


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Middlebury College Snow Bowl. Was there for the last jump. Guy overshot landing & pretty much just crumbled on landing, this on the small jump. You could hear his bones break. That was the end of jumping at Middlebury.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

Whoa there Billski, what happened to the rules?  You still need to answer mine before jumping in with some new ones.

BTW: your last one is Brattleboro ski jump (Harris Hill)


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's a 2009 view of Harris Hill. http://snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg27536 Sorry it isn't clearer. They had a meet later that year.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> I want to say Harris Hill in Brattleboro



Ding! Ding! Ding!  We have a winner.  This photo was from the 50's


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's a partial, up-to-date trail map from an operating New England Ski Area.  Where is it?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 23, 2015)

Is that Red Hill in Moultonborough NH?


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

keep trying!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Whoa there Billski, what happened to the rules? You still need to answer mine before jumping in with some new ones.
> 
> BTW: your last one is Brattleboro ski jump (Harris Hill)



I guess he is ignoring you.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Whoa there Billski, what happened to the rules?  You still need to answer mine before jumping in with some new ones.
> 
> BTW: your last one is Brattleboro ski jump (Harris Hill)


Oops!  I thought yours was a guess at the Harris hill one!   OK back to the jump judges shack!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

billski said:


> Oops!  I thought yours was a guess at the Harris hill one!   OK back to the jump judges shack!



Nope, You jumped right over this one.  So I'll post t again.  This time I'll add a hint.

In New England. Out of operation (obviously). Top of one of the lifts (pic take 2 yrs ago)....






Here is the current Google Earth view of this ski hill ...


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Well, I got the last one (2 actually) right.  So I guess I'm up.  Always seems better to use your own pics than canned ones, so here goes.  (although I'll admit this is tough and I don't have many pics of it).
> 
> In New England.  Out of operation (obviously).  Top of one of the lifts....



Well, It doesn't look that old.  I don't know much so I'll guess Gunstock.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

billski said:


> Well, It doesn't look that old.  I don't know much so I'll guess Gunstock.



No, Gunstock is still very much in operation.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> No, Gunstock is still very much in operation.


Seen some areas that have abandoned a jump but maintain an operational jump elsewhere on the hill.   So the whole place is closed? 
How about Dartmouth?  They used to have a jump.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Nope, You jumped right over this one.  So I'll post t again.  This time I'll add a hint.
> 
> In New England. Out of operation (obviously). Top of one of the lifts (pic take 2 yrs ago)....
> 
> ...


Brodie?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

billski said:


> Seen some areas that have abandoned a jump but maintain an operational jump elsewhere on the hill.   So the whole place is closed?
> How about Dartmouth?  They used to have a jump.



Whole place is closed.  Not Dartmouth.  I never said anything about a jump, and I'm pretty sure this place didn't have one.



twinplanx said:


> Brodie?



Not Brodie.

New hint:  This ski area changed names in the 80's


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 23, 2015)

Mt At? Summit/base lodge at top with trails leading down the Northern and Eastern sides from there


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's another picture.  This one is from the summit and does have a very subtle clue.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

Monteau Swiftwater Valley


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Monteau Swiftwater Valley



You got it!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## ss20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


>



Whiteface


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Whiteface



yup


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 23, 2015)

billski said:


> Here's a partial, up-to-date trail map from an operating New England Ski Area.  Where is it?


This one is Pinnacle Ski Club, Pittsfield, ME. I don't think it really has a pinnacle.  Was the subtle hint in the Monteau photo a distant ski trail?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> Was the subtle hint in the Monteau photo a distant ski trail?



Not quite, but I was referring to the line you noticed.  That's that huge power line route that runs through the area and makes for a pretty good landmark. For example, from Lincoln you can see it crossing Wolf Mtn which helps when orienting on a map.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

Correct on Pinnacle!


----------



## ss20 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 27, 2015)

ss20 said:


> View attachment 15108



Not sure. Hint!


----------



## ss20 (Jan 27, 2015)

ss20 said:


> View attachment 15108



Lots of triples.  Night skiing.  Little sister of another mountain


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 27, 2015)

Is it new England?


----------



## ss20 (Jan 27, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> Is it new England?



Yes


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2015)

Butternut?


----------



## ss20 (Jan 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Butternut?



No night skiing there


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 28, 2015)

Mohawk again? The little sister connection could be to Mount Snow, historical through Walt Schoenknect. It's hard to think of any other sibling relationship in New England.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> Mohawk again? The little sister connection could be to Mount Snow, historical through Walt Schoenknect. It's hard to think of any other sibling relationship in New England.



Ding ding ding!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 28, 2015)

This liftie would later be featured in playboy!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 30, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> This liftie would later be featured in playboy!
> 
> View attachment 15211



Hint. This ski area underwent a pretty significant expansion last season


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2015)

Breckenridge


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Breckenridge



Yessir!

Gotta feel for that little kid, that sign said "please slow down the lift for me" or something to that effect


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mt. Abram


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2015)

correct


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's one:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2015)

Big Squaw


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

Quechee


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Quechee



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Quechee



Was the gnarly terrain a dead giveaway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm exhausted just looking at it


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

Next one


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Veterans memorial?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2015)

Negative


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 15, 2015)

Arrowhead?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2015)

Nope


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Camden??


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2015)

Nope.   Here's another picture


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Nope.   Here's another picture



Squaw Valley.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2015)

Probably similar snowfall as Squaw this year


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lonesome pines Maine


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2015)

Bingo


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's one. Non Northeast.


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## chuckstah (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump
Forgotten pic I found on my phone.


----------



## octopus (Apr 7, 2015)

canobie#1 said:


> Lonesome pines Maine


wow, lonesome pines is deep north maine


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2015)

Yup. I was in Fort Kent visiting a potential customer


----------



## x10003q (Apr 8, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Here's one. Non Northeast.



Arizona Snow Bowl


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Bump
> Forgotten pic I found on my phone.



Kirkwood?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 8, 2015)

Right side of the country trailboss, wrong state!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Right side of the country trailboss, wrong state!



Got it.  10-4.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2015)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2015)

Mount Snow


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2015)

Not Mt. Snow


----------



## ss20 (May 3, 2015)

Boyne

It doesn't look NE.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 3, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Boyne



Yep.


----------



## ss20 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 4, 2015)

ss20 said:


> View attachment 16789



Berkshire e?


----------



## Quietman (May 4, 2015)

ss20 said:


> View attachment 16789



Sunday River, White Cap.


----------



## ss20 (May 4, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Sunday River, White Cap.



Yep, taken from the Snow Cap Inn waiting for the shuttle bus.


----------



## Quietman (May 4, 2015)




----------



## soposkier (May 5, 2015)

Mt Abram


----------



## Quietman (May 5, 2015)

soposkier said:


> Mt Abram



Correct, thought the old lodge would fool some.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2015)

ss20 said:


> View attachment 16789



I've sat in that hot tub a few nights after skiing......


----------



## soposkier (May 6, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Correct, thought the old lodge would fool some.


I have a picture I took from the same angle about a month ago


----------



## soposkier (May 6, 2015)

New One


----------



## Puck it (May 6, 2015)

soposkier said:


> New One


Saddleback?


----------



## soposkier (May 6, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Saddleback?



Nope


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

soposkier said:


> New One



Bretton Woods


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2015)

soposkier said:


> New One



Sugarloaf


----------



## soposkier (May 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> Bretton Woods


Nope


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

soposkier said:


> New One



Killington


----------



## ss20 (May 6, 2015)

Stowe


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Sugarloaf



+ 1


----------



## soposkier (May 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Sugarloaf


Correct, Looking down timberline.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2015)

Somebody else can go for now.  I'm going to save my turn.  I've got some photos on my camera that I haven't uploaded to my CPU.  I won't be able to get to it to the weekend, so I don't want to let the thread go stale for a few days.


----------



## Quietman (May 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Somebody else can go for now.  I'm going to save my turn.  I've got some photos on my camera that I haven't uploaded to my CPU.  I won't be able to get to it to the weekend, so I don't want to let the thread go stale for a few days.



OK, here's another, maybe too easy.


----------



## Quietman (May 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Smuggs



Nope, Madonna 1's uphill rope is on left looking down the line, oops, another clue!


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 7, 2015)

Quietman said:


> OK, here's another, maybe too easy.
> 
> View attachment 16822



Bolton?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Nope, Madonna 1's uphill rope is on left looking down the line, oops, another clue!


You gave it away with that clue! Smuggs!

I was trying to think of who has an old double with a mid-station....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2015)

Not Smuggs.  Uphill chairs are on the wrong side.


----------



## Quietman (May 7, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Bolton?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We have a winner, the Wilderness chair.  I love classic hall doubles.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 7, 2015)

Killington?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 7, 2015)

LoafSkier19 said:


> Killington?


+1

Ovation headwall.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 7, 2015)

LoafSkier19 said:


> Killington?



Yes.

Steamboat gets bonus points for Ovation headwall.  

That's my shit-talking 7 year old enjoying his first corn harvest last Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (May 7, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Steamboat gets bonus points for Ovation headwall.
> 
> That's my shit--talking 7 year old enjoying his first corn harvest last Wednesday.



I took one look at the headwall this weekend and continued the mud-trek to middle Ovation.  Always nice getting shown up by a 7 y/o!


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 7, 2015)

Here is one:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2015)

Eaton


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 7, 2015)

Not Eaton


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2015)

Jefferson?


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 7, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2015)

never skied it, but I recognized it from driving around the backwoods of Maine for work.


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 7, 2015)

It's a fun little mountain. About a dozen top to bottom runs with 400 vertical


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2015)

It looked like it.  Drove past it on my way from Lincoln to Calais.  Whole lot of nothing in that part of the state.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 28, 2015)

Here's a new one...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

Owl's Head?


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Owl's Head?



That was fast


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

never been.  The distinct peak shape of the mountain gave it away.  Well, that and you live nearby.  

Somebody else can go.  I still have the pictures I want to use in this thread on my camera.   I'll pop them in this weekend.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> The distinct peak shape of the mountain gave it away.



I tried to cut off some of the top to make it less distinct too!

Here is the wide angle. It hard to keep steady on the boat to get a clear shot 



Owls Head from the lake by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## ss20 (May 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> never been.  The distinct peak shape of the mountain gave it away.  Well, that and you live nearby.
> 
> Somebody else can go.  I still have the pictures I want to use in this thread on my camera.   I'll pop them in this weekend.



I'll bite


----------



## Not Sure (May 28, 2015)

ss20 said:


> I'll bite
> 
> View attachment 16968



$towe


----------



## ss20 (May 29, 2015)

Nope


----------



## joshua segal (May 29, 2015)

Given the location of the sun, if its New England, I'd suggest Bromley.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2015)

I'll go with Killington


----------



## sugarbushskier (May 29, 2015)

The trail sign looks like a Sugarbush sign, but for the life of me I can't nail down the exact location.  Am I right?


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2015)

I'll say Killington as well



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (May 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll go with Killington



You got it first!


----------



## ss20 (May 31, 2015)

Someone please post something!  This forum is about as lively as a base lodge base lodge at 8am on a weekday in April!


----------



## chuckstah (May 31, 2015)

Here's one.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2015)

Sugarbush


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2015)

Whaleback


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


>



Berkshire East


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2015)

Beast it is.  Shot from about 20K feet on my flight home from Chicago in April.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2015)

Here's one


----------



## Quietman (May 31, 2015)

Elk


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Elk



Nope


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2015)

Willard Mountain


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 1, 2015)

Whiteface


----------



## bigbog (Jun 1, 2015)

SR


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2015)

Boyne


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Willard Mountain



Woodcore with the win!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 2, 2015)

Next One!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 28, 2015)

Solitude


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 29, 2015)

Not solitude


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 29, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


>



Hint #1: In a state that most people don't even realize has skiing


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 29, 2015)

Sugar Mountain NC?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hint #1: In a state that most people don't even realize has skiing



Texas?


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 30, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Texas?



http://dallas.culturemap.com/news/r...sort-grand-prairie-alps-hard-rock-restaurant/
Not Yet


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jul 30, 2015)

"Hint #1: In a state that most people don't even realize has skiing"

Georgia?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2015)

skifastr said:


> "Hint #1: In a state that most people don't even realize has skiing"
> 
> Georgia?



Israel!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 30, 2015)

Arizona Snow Bowl


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 30, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Arizona Snow Bowl



Yup.

That's a picture of their main lift, a slow CTEC fixed grip triple that's over 6,000 feet long. Arizona Snow Bowl has deferred replacing the lift with a high speed lift, and has added other lifts instead. Sound like any particular ski area in the east? :lol:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jul 30, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Israel!



Iran!!


----------



## ss20 (Jul 30, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yup.
> 
> That's a picture of their main lift, a slow CTEC fixed grip triple that's over 6,000 feet long. Arizona Snow Bowl has deferred replacing the lift with a high speed lift, and has added other lifts instead. Sound like any particular ski area in the east? :lol:



Attitash triple
Sugarloaf king line/timberline/ the double to bulwinkles
Okemo base quads
Mount Snow Sunbrook/North face
Killington Snowdon
Jay Bonnie


Shall I go on?  Most of them aren't 6,0000 feet though, but critical enough so that you'd think they'd replace them.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 30, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Attitash triple
> Sugarloaf king line/timberline/ the double to bulwinkles
> Okemo base quads
> Mount Snow Sunbrook/North face
> ...



While those others do generally match that criteria, I was specifically referring to Attitash, which has a summit chair lift that's a CTEC triple over 6,000 feet long and the same type of bottom terminal as Arizona Snow Bowl.


----------



## Mapnut (Jul 31, 2015)

I thought you meant Saddleback, which is now in trouble because they don't have the money to replace their most important lift.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 31, 2015)

Someone else can go


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 31, 2015)

No one has answered this one yet! 





WoodCore said:


> Next One!


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 31, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> No one has answered this one yet!



Nelsap lost Conn......Teepee in picture , Indian Meadows or Indian School ?


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 31, 2015)

Hint Pa.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 17223
> 
> Hint Pa.



Elk


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 31, 2015)

Nope....Next clue is in the Background


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 1, 2015)

The Playboy club


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 17223
> 
> Hint Pa.


Looks like an apple orchard right at the base.  Apple Hill?


----------



## marcski (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's one to guess.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Nelsap lost Conn......Teepee in picture , Indian Meadows or Indian School ?



Not Connecticut


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 1, 2015)

marcski said:


> Looks like an apple orchard right at the base.  Apple Hill?



Bingo ...Rip Apple hill , some good memories


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 15, 2015)

marcski said:


> Here's one to guess.




Hint?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hint?



High Mountain Bell back county


----------



## marcski (Aug 16, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hint?


Ok. An easy hint....there is snow in them hills.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 16, 2015)

marcski said:


> Ok. An easy hint....there is snow in them hills.



Snow Ridge?


----------



## ss20 (Aug 16, 2015)

Snow's Mountain


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2015)

As seen today....




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Oct 8, 2015)

Whiteface


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2015)

Whiteface


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2015)

Whiteface it is


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Oct 9, 2015)

Next....


----------



## slatham (Oct 9, 2015)

Stowe


----------



## ss20 (Oct 9, 2015)

slatham said:


> Stowe



Yep...you're a pretty good Lookout


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2015)

A real doozie....






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 14, 2015)

Bear Mountain and Snow Summit, California.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> Bear Mountain and Snow Summit, California.



Close


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 14, 2015)

Kinda looks like June with the wide trail at the bottom


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 14, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Close
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You sure that's not correct?  Or you want the abandoned one too?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> You sure that's not correct?  Or you want the abandoned one too?



Pretty sure that's not it


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 15, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Pretty sure that's not it



I don't know, looking at Google Maps I'm about 99.9% sure Mapnut is correct.

The first time I tried to go to Big Bear Lake the were closed due to too much snow.  I think they got about 8+ feet.  Talk about too much of a good thing.


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 15, 2015)

I looked up the similar side-by-side ski areas of Mountain High and they definitely don't fit. Also the extensive development below Snow summit fits. (Thanks, jaytrem.)


----------



## St. Jerry (Oct 16, 2015)

Too much green to be so-cal


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 16, 2015)

cps27 said:


> Too much green to be so-cal



It's actually the exact amount of green to be so-cal.  It's Snow Summit/Bear for sure.  I'm interested in hearing what trailboss thinks it is, and why?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> It's actually the exact amount of green to be so-cal.  It's Snow Summit/Bear for sure.  I'm interested in hearing what trailboss thinks it is, and why?



Hola. En route from the Maya Riviera back to SLC. I've had no reliable internet since snapping that (blurry) photo from Wednesday's approach from SLC to LAX. I checked several ski maps and thought that it was Mountain High based on the trail layout. But looking at more aerial maps I'm now reversing that call and saying it's Bear. You guys are too good. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2015)

Next one:,


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Next one:,View attachment 17797
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Kind of looks like The Canyons in the Saddleback or Sun Peak area, but the trees on the South side of the ridges aren't Aspen's


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Kind of looks like The Canyons in the Saddleback or Sun Peak area, but the trees on the South side of the ridges aren't Aspen's



Nope, I see why you say that though. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2015)

Solitude


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Solitude



Nope.  Right coast.


----------



## Terry (Nov 12, 2015)

Pico?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2015)

Terry said:


> Pico?



Nope


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 13, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Nope.  Right coast.



Does that mean correct coast or east coast?  And if correct does that mean salt lake coast or west coast in general.  I have no clue but I'll guess....Heavenly


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> Does that mean correct coast or east coast?  And if correct does that mean salt lake coast or west coast in general.  I have no clue but I'll guess....Heavenly



It's west coast. And you're getting close. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 13, 2015)

Squaw?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 13, 2015)

Homewood?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 13, 2015)

Make that Sierra at Tahoe


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2015)

Nope to all three. Still close.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Mt. Rose


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Mt. Rose



Nope


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 14, 2015)

It sounds like ppl are just throwing darts at a list of regional ski areas for some of these challenges. To actually get it right i think you should have to ID some detail about the ski area like the run or what bowl or face is shown in the pic.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 18, 2015)

Kirkwood?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Kirkwood?



Close.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 20, 2015)

Is it that closed area near Kirkwood?  Iron Mountain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> Is it that closed area near Kirkwood?  Iron Mountain.



Nope. It's part of an open ski area.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 20, 2015)

Alpine Meadows


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Alpine Meadows



Nope


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 20, 2015)

Heavenly?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Heavenly?



Nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 20, 2015)

Jesus man no màs what is it?


----------



## rtjcbrown (Dec 21, 2015)

NorthStar


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2015)

rtjcbrown said:


> NorthStar



Nope 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 21, 2015)

Shasta?


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks like Donner Ski Ranch.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2015)

sugarbushskier said:


> Looks like Donner Ski Ranch.



Nope


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> Shasta?



No


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2015)

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2015)

Sugarbowl


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Sugarbowl



Nope 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 21, 2015)

I'll try one more time. Cedar Ridge area at Boreal?


----------



## ss20 (Dec 21, 2015)

What is this blasphemous thread doing here in December?!  Shame on you Alpinezone.  Shame on you.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2015)

sugarbushskier said:


> I'll try one more time. Cedar Ridge area at Boreal?



Nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking on Hill map  Looks like the Ridge resorts
http://www.hillmap.com/m/ag1zfmhpbGxtYXAtaGRychULEghTYXZlZE1hcBiAgICQ04W3CQw


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 21, 2015)

Pcmr


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Pcmr



Not PCMR


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Looking on Hill map  Looks like the Ridge resorts
> http://www.hillmap.com/m/ag1zfmhpbGxtYXAtaGRychULEghTYXZlZE1hcBiAgICQ04W3CQw



It's not that


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 21, 2015)

Crystal mtn?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Crystal mtn?



Nope.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 22, 2015)

It's boreal


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> It's boreal



Nope.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 22, 2015)

This is ridiculously hard!  

Is it Popova Sapka in Macedonia?

BTW, they have one of the worst trail maps I have ever seen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> This is ridiculously hard!
> 
> Is it Popova Sapka in Macedonia?
> 
> ...



Nope


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 22, 2015)

Seriously man just tell us already!!!!!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 22, 2015)

Did he just take my Macedonian guess seriously?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2015)

He said we were close when we mentioned a Tahoe ski area then I think every tahoe ski area was mentioned so...

Except Diamond peak


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 22, 2015)

Others potentially not mentioned (I didn't bother to look at all the guesses)...

Sky Tavern?
Bear Valley?
Dodge Ridge?
Tahoe Donner?
China Peak?
Badger?
Soda Springs?
Granlibakken?
June?
Sierra?

At least getting a clue would be nice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> He said we were close when we mentioned a Tahoe ski area then I think every tahoe ski area was mentioned so...
> 
> Except Diamond peak



It is Diamond Peak! ST got it! It's the area near the Lakeview Quad as seen from the Mount Rose road (431).










Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 23, 2015)

Where am i?


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 23, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Where am i?



Around the middle of the orange bubble at the Canyons?


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 23, 2015)

Correct resort, it's actually Super Condor in the picture


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 23, 2015)

And damn that was fast!!


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 23, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> Around the middle of the orange bubble at the Canyons?



Doh, I thought it looked like a triple.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Puck it (Dec 23, 2015)

jaytrem said:


>


Crystal mountain in Washington.  Tower had a leak and filled with water and froze.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Crystal mountain in Washington.  Tower had a leak and filled with water and froze.



Wrong mountain, correct scenario.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

Gondola at Whistler?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

Never mind. Small photo on phone.  It's a chair.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 23, 2015)

Silver Mountain Id in 2006.  I am good at finding stuff on the internet, but this was tough to find!  Silver did a good job of keeping it out of the news apparently.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 23, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Silver Mountain Id in 2006.  I am good at finding stuff on the internet, but this was tough to find!  Silver did a good job of keeping it out of the news apparently.



Correct, obviously.  Nice work!!!


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## jaytrem (Dec 26, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


>



Blue in PA?


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 26, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> Blue in PA?



Sure looks like it.. That mole hill ridge would make me so happy if it grew 1000 feet lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Dec 26, 2015)

That would be Blue alright.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 26, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> Blue in PA?



Yep


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 26, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Yep



Could somebody else post the next pic.  I don't have anything handy right now.  Thanks.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## jaytrem (Dec 28, 2015)

Kendall?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2015)

Damn. Thought that one would be up in the air for a while, that's correct. Skied there?


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Damn. Thought that one would be up in the air for a while, that's correct. Skied there?



Unfortunately no, but I drove by it, the image stuck I guess, was 99% sure right away.

Next...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 28, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> Unfortunately no, but I drove by it, the image stuck I guess, was 99% sure right away.
> 
> Next...



That looks like killington, you usually put up really tricky ones though so I'll be surprised if it is. Hard to tell if the lift in the background is a double or triple


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2015)

breck poma?


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 29, 2015)

Not Killington or Breck.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 5, 2016)

Bump for the new year.

No guesses?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Bump for the new year.
> 
> No guesses?


Looks like a light ower and the only night event I know of in the states is at Deer Valley.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 5, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Looks like a light ower and the only night event I know of in the states is at Deer Valley.



Nope, this place is much older and much smaller.  It is in the US though.


----------



## Monica (Jan 5, 2016)

Never been to Bolton Valley! I think this might be the year 2016!


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 21, 2016)

Bump

http://www.steamboattoday.com/news/2016/jan/15/new-howel/


----------



## neversummer (Jan 30, 2016)

Which ski resort is referred to as Kmart


----------



## neversummer (Jan 30, 2016)

Big K


----------



## neversummer (Jan 30, 2016)

How many  more posts I get free beer?


----------



## neversummer (Jan 30, 2016)

Nick roider and respond please


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 9, 2016)

Talk about runnout...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 18945



pow mow?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 18945



Buttermilk.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 9, 2016)

When we have the answer tell us what chairlift that is to the right!  Looks antique and awesome!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 9, 2016)

Not pow mow or buttermilk.

The runout really isn't bad, and you don't have to ski all the way to the bottom either.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 9, 2016)

Sunlight


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 9, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Sunlight



Winner! Skied there yesterday, TR to follow.

ss20, it's the segundo chair on the right


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 9, 2016)

Next then


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 9, 2016)

^^ that sort of reminds me of caper at killington where northstar & vagabond intersect on the right. but I'd be surprised if someone posted an area that we'll known at this point. Nice photo btw.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 9, 2016)

skifastr said:


> ^^ that sort of reminds me of caper at killington where northstar & vagabond intersect on the right. but I'd be surprised if someone posted an area that we'll known at this point. Nice photo btw.



Yeah, that's what it reminded me of too... but Killington Peak would be in the background if that was the case, I believe.  I can count the number of times I've skier that part of Caper on one hand.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 9, 2016)

skifastr said:


> ^^ that sort of reminds me of caper at killington where northstar & vagabond intersect on the right. but I'd be surprised if someone posted an area that we'll known at this point. Nice photo btw.



You are right, but then wrong at the same time.  It is Killington, but the trail is not Caper.  Does anyone know which trail it is, pic was taken on 1/30/2016.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 10, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> You are right, but then wrong at the same time.  It is Killington, but the trail is not Caper.  Does anyone know which trail it is, pic was taken on 1/30/2016.



Great Northern?


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 10, 2016)

No, not Great Northern


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2016)

Caper


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 10, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Caper


No, See Above


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 10, 2016)

Guess the trail now? What the heck? What's next, guess the GPS coordinates where the pic was taken?


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 10, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Guess the trail now? What the heck? What's next, guess the GPS coordinates where the pic was taken?



I'd rather guess a trail at Killington than some rope tow in British Columbia.  :smile:


----------



## Puck it (Feb 10, 2016)

Homestretch and GE


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 10, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Homestretch and GE


Close, but no


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Next then



Pico


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 11, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Close, but no



Carpenter's Run & Home Stretch?  
Or maybe Northbrook Crossover and Home Stretch?  
But now I'm just looking at the map and guessing based on Puck It's reply being close.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 12, 2016)

Alright I'll end it and let someone post the next one it is the upper portion of Cruise Control.  In the photo you can see how the trail turns to the left where it intersects the Snowshed Crossover which is coming in on the right.  I thought due to the glow of the sun, someone would figure it out based on the camera being pointed almost directly south.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 12, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Alright I'll end it and let someone post the next one it is the upper portion of Cruise Control.  In the photo you can see how the trail turns to the left where it intersects the Snowshed Crossover which is coming in on the right.  I thought due to the glow of the sun, someone would figure it out based on the camera being pointed almost directly south.



Do you mean northbrook crossover?


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 12, 2016)

All right... since I never get these right here is my chance to post a photo since xlr8r passed.

Some of the photos have been crazy difficult, so I decided to post one that should not be too hard.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> All right... since I never get these right here is my chance to post a photo since xlr8r passed.
> 
> Some of the photos have been crazy difficult, so I decided to post one that should not be too hard.
> 
> View attachment 18983



BEast


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 12, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> BEast



Correct!


.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2016)

Next one:


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 12, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Do you mean northbrook crossover?



No, Snowshed Crossover, which is permanently closed except for in the spring when they only run Supstar Express on Skye Peak


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 12, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Next one:



Wild Guess, Middlebury Snowbowl?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Wild Guess, Middlebury Snowbowl?



Damn that was fast!  

Your turn.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 12, 2016)

That was luck! If someone else wants to post, go ahead, I don't have any photos to put up now.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's an easy one.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 12, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> No, Snowshed Crossover, which is permanently closed except for in the spring when they only run Supstar Express on Skye Peak



That would explain why it isn't on the current map, but is on older maps that Google finds.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 12, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Here's an easy one.



Sundown?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 12, 2016)

^^ Looking up the main slope under the triple chair at Sundown from near the bottom!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 12, 2016)

Not Sundown.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 12, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> No, Snowshed Crossover, which is permanently closed except for in the spring when they only run Supstar Express on Skye Peak



Snowshed Crossover has been open from The Stash over this season.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 12, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Not Sundown.



D'oh!


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Snowshed Crossover has been open from The Stash over this season.



I believe only over to Dreamaker though, I think this section is still closed, it appeared to be when i took the picture


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Snowshed Crossover has been open from The Stash over this season.



From the Stash to Great Eastern it was open.  It was roped off going towards Needles and going from Needles towards Snowshed last weekend.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 23, 2016)

edit...and year


----------



## ss20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Can we get a revive?


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 24, 2016)

Heres an easy one


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2016)

Sugarbush


----------



## benski (Jul 24, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Sugarbush



Does not look like any of sugarbush's lifts. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2016)

I looked quick and thought castle Rock, but it's been a few years and on second look the chairs look too close together


----------



## machski (Jul 24, 2016)

Big Dipper at Loon


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes. Machski got it.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 26, 2016)

Okay, I've got a good one for you. Photo is about 1993 (guy in the photo is my dad), and it's an area which, in 343 pages of this thread, has not so much as been mentioned. I'll give one more clue: the area is not currently in operation.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 27, 2016)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Okay, I've got a good one for you. Photo is about 1993 (guy in the photo is my dad), and it's an area which, in 343 pages of this thread, has not so much as been mentioned. I'll give one more clue: the area is not currently in operation.


Ski Bobcat in Catskills?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks more like a golf course than a ski hill


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 27, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Ski Bobcat in Catskills?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Nope. But Bobcat was a great hill.



> Looks more like a golf course than a ski hill



True. They claimed 300' vertical, but I think that might have included the tower on top ;-)


----------



## rtjcbrown (Jul 28, 2016)

Belle Mountain NJ/


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 28, 2016)

rtjcbrown said:


> Belle Mountain NJ/



Nope. Good guess, though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2017)

Bump






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...



McIntyre?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes sir

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2017)

Actually,I didn't think it was that big.I did some beer league racing there 25 years ago.Born and raised in Manch also.Massabesic in the background.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 7, 2017)

Next...


----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 7, 2017)

Sundown!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok my turn......let's see if this image posts correctly. Bonus points if you can name the run.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 8, 2017)

Glen Ellen?, Rim Run?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 8, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> Glen Ellen?, Rim Run?



That was my initial thought but was thinking it might be too obvious with the post being made by "sugarbushskier"  Still that's my best guess as I can't come up with anything else offhand.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 8, 2017)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Okay, I've got a good one for you. Photo is about 1993 (guy in the photo is my dad), and it's an area which, in 343 pages of this thread, has not so much as been mentioned. I'll give one more clue: the area is not currently in operation.



Did anyone get this one?


----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 8, 2017)

Bingo!  Funny how that pic was taken in mid December a couple of years ago.  One can only dream.

You're up next.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 8, 2017)

Next:


----------



## rtjcbrown (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like the top of Pico, from KA or Forty-Niner maybe?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> Next:
> 
> View attachment 22089



Exterminator at Mount Ellen


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 8, 2017)

rtjcbrown said:


> Looks like the top of Pico, from KA or Forty-Niner maybe?



It is Pico, but not those trails, its Giant Killer.


----------



## Terry (Mar 9, 2017)

View attachment 22096
Can anyone guess this?


----------



## St. Jerry (Mar 10, 2017)

Terry said:


> View attachment 22096
> Can anyone guess this?



Canyons(?)


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 10, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Did anyone get this one?



Nope.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## skimagic (Mar 10, 2017)

cps27 said:


> Canyons(?)




Bogus Basin?


----------



## Terry (Mar 10, 2017)

skimagic said:


> Bogus Basin?


No not canyons or bogus basin


----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 10, 2017)

Fernie?


----------



## Brad J (Mar 10, 2017)

Snowbird Mineral Basin, Bookends


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 10, 2017)

Brad J said:


> Snowbird Mineral Basin, Bookends




Winner Winner...Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Terry (Mar 10, 2017)

Brad J said:


> Snowbird Mineral Basin, Bookends


No


----------



## Terry (Mar 10, 2017)

sugarbushskier said:


> Fernie?


No


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 10, 2017)

Terry said:


> No



I was talking about my pic I posted...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2017)

Brad J said:


> Snowbird Mineral Basin, Bookends



Definitely.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2017)

Bump. I'll throw one out:




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 25, 2017)

I know it, but Ill let some one else get it


----------



## ss20 (Apr 25, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> I know it, but Ill let some one else get it



What's the fun in that?  Isn't the whole goal here to crush our forum enemies in a hard-core game of what is essentially ski resort I-Spy?  

:smash: :lol:

Modesty be damned, Stratton.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 26, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump. I'll throw one out:
> 
> View attachment 22532
> 
> ...



Okemo


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Stratton

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 26, 2017)

2 votes for upside down Stratton.


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

Stratton. Only thing confusing me is I did not know they had a trail that went around the backside like is pictured.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

I was unaware of that trail as well.  I could see the confusion with Okemo thinking it was Mountain Road.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2017)

It's Stratton 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 26, 2017)

ss20 said:


> What's the fun in that?  Isn't the whole goal here to crush our forum enemies in a hard-core game of what is essentially ski resort I-Spy?
> 
> :smash: :lol:
> 
> Modesty be damned, Stratton.



i win enough of these guess the ski areas.  Sometimes I just like to sit back and see what other people guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2017)

OK, someone throw up the next one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 26, 2017)

Wildcat


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Correct.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 26, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Correct.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Is there a name for that- I just always call it the streambed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Elevator Shaft

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 26, 2017)

I have been skiing it for decades but never heard it called anything. Thanks


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 26, 2017)

An old photo of a friend skiing some champagne powder


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 26, 2017)

might as well be a picture of a tree in the forest and asking what country it is in.


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 26, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> might as well be a picture of a tree in the forest and asking what country it is in.



True but that's why I dropped the obvious hint.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 26, 2017)

Steamboat

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 26, 2017)

Boom.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 26, 2017)

Here's one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 26, 2017)

Exterminator at sugarbush?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 26, 2017)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Exterminator at sugarbush?



First thing I thought of as well...


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 26, 2017)

Not Bush

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Vortex at Sunday River

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 26, 2017)

Not SR

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

Bobby's at Waterville?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 26, 2017)

Not Waterville

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Upper Ovation at K?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 26, 2017)

Not K. But I see the resemblance

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Liftline at Stowe?

I'm chucking darts at the wall. Just thinking of wide, steeper bump runs in New England.

If not Liftline, how about a clue....like what state it's from

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 26, 2017)

Not Stowe. Right state. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 26, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Not Stowe. Right state.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



Ripcord. Mount Blow.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 27, 2017)

A slope Pico


----------



## Terry (Apr 27, 2017)

*No one has guessed this one yet.*



Terry said:


> View attachment 22096
> Can anyone guess this?


No guessed yet.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 27, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> not stowe. Right state.
> 
> Sent from my lgms345 using alpinezone mobile app



mrg?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 27, 2017)

Terry said:


> No guessed yet.



Wolf creek?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 27, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> mrg?


Yes. It is Cat Bowl at MRG. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Apr 27, 2017)

Here's one:


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 27, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Yes. It is Cat Bowl at MRG.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Apr 27, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 22539



Elk mountain


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 28, 2017)

benski said:


> Elk mountain



Yes ...LOL 1st guess :-D


----------



## St. Jerry (Apr 28, 2017)

Terry said:


> No guessed yet.



Powder Mtn?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2017)

urungus said:


> Here's one:
> View attachment 22538



The "King of Spring" on Superstar


----------



## urungus (Apr 28, 2017)

drjeff said:


> The "King of Spring" on Superstar



Bingo!


----------



## Terry (Apr 29, 2017)

cps27 said:


> Powder Mtn?


Powder Mt it is!


----------



## Los (Jul 5, 2017)

Two questions -
1) I took this photo yesterday. Where was I? 
2) We could see a ski area in the distance (circled in red), but couldn't figure out which one it is (we didn't try THAT hard to figure it out). 

Thought I'd throw this up on AZ cause I know we'll get an answer asap from all you ski wizards!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2017)

So here is my guess:  you're at Ascutney.  I can't see what you are looking at, or have a good idea on orientation, but a guess would be Okemo in the distance.


----------



## mbedle (Jul 6, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> So here is my guess:  you're at Ascutney.  I can't see what you are looking at, or have a good idea on orientation, but a guess would be Okemo in the distance.



I think you are right. Rope tow hut, old ski bridge to hotel, condos in the background and old lodge foundation in front.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 6, 2017)

The trails at Ascutney don't face Okemo, if memory serves me correctly.  I believe that they face Killington.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 6, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> The trails at Ascutney don't face Okemo, if memory serves me correctly.  I believe that they face Killington.



Technically, that is true. But in this case he is looking across the slope in a more WSW direction. That is the top of Okemo from the lower slopes of Ascutney.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2017)

from_the_NEK said:


> Technically, that is true. But in this case he is looking across the slope in a more WSW direction. That is the top of Okemo from the lower slopes of Ascutney.



That was my thought. Looking SW.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Jul 7, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> So here is my guess:  you're at Ascutney.  I can't see what you are looking at, or have a good idea on orientation, but a guess would be Okemo in the distance.



Sorry - forgot to check back in. Yes - Ascutney!

So the consensus seems to be Okemo... should have guessed that... how embarrassing!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2017)

Los said:


> Sorry - forgot to check back in. Yes - Ascutney!
> 
> So the consensus seems to be Okemo... should have guessed that... how embarrassing!



It's just really hard to see that peak to make out the trails.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 2, 2020)

Tough one here, name the ski area.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 2, 2020)

Wild guess, Bridger?


----------



## flakeydog (Oct 2, 2020)

Think that is Bridger.  That is the lift that goes to the left (looking up) from the top of the Virginia City chair.  Forget the name of the chair though.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 2, 2020)

flakeydog said:


> Think that is Bridger.  That is the lift that goes to the left (looking up) from the top of the Virginia City chair.  Forget the name of the chair though.



Both you guys are right.  I figured the Eastern ski areas are too easy for everyone.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 2, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> Both you guys are right.  I figured the Eastern ski areas are too easy for everyone.



Hopefully I'll be there in late Feb.  Just need that stupid virus to go away.


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2020)

Try this. I took the pic myself but I’ll have to consult a map for the name of the lift.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 3, 2020)

Mammoth?


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Mammoth?



No sir.


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 3, 2020)

Paradise at Lake Louise


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Paradise at Lake Louise



Boom, very impressive. I can’t recognize places the way some of you guys do, even if I’ve skied it multiple times.


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2020)

Here’s another.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks flat.  Northstar?


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Looks flat.  Northstar?



Nope.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 3, 2020)

Pioneer Express, Winter Park?


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 3, 2020)

Found this one on their website, Where is it?


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> Pioneer Express, Winter Park?



Nope. I’ll say not CO.


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 3, 2020)

Sierra at Tahoe


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 3, 2020)

For the Roller Coaster Image is that Red


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 3, 2020)

Homewood?

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 3, 2020)

Lake Louise again?  That would be sneaky.


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Sierra at Tahoe



Right again, how the f do you do that?

Also, props to the Northstar and Homewood guesses.


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 3, 2020)

Edd said:


> Right again, how the f do you do that?
> 
> Also, props to the Northstar and Homewood guesses.



I know a lot of lifts and spend way too much time on liftblog.  The not in Colorado clue made this much easier.  I have good memory of which mountains have which manufacturer of lifts.  This is clearly a doppelmayr hsq with some glade like terrain under it making it look like CO, or CA.  Utah doesn't have many doppelmayr hsq so I thought about which areas in Cali have doppelmayr hsq that do not go above treeline, and northstar had already guessed.  My first thought was actually Heavenly, but looking at the photos on liftblog did not find any matches, my next thought was Sierra, and the photos on liftblog seemed to match.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 3, 2020)

Yep.  I saw that one year.  They put it on their website for April fools.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 3, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> For the Roller Coaster Image is that Red



Yep.  I saw that one year on their website.  It was an April fools joke.


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 4, 2020)

Ok I'll post one, give someone else a chance to win


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 4, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Ok I'll post one, give someone else a chance to win
> View attachment 27070



Loon, Okemo?


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 4, 2020)

It is a ski area


----------



## Edd (Oct 4, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Ok I'll post one, give someone else a chance to win
> View attachment 27070



Feel like that could be anywhere but I’ll guess Cranmore.


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 4, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> It is a ski area
> 
> View attachment 27071



Beartooth Basin?


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 4, 2020)

Edd said:


> Feel like that could be anywhere but I’ll guess Cranmore.



Not Loon, Okemo or Cranmore


----------



## Edd (Oct 4, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Not Loon, Okemo or Cranmore



Wildcat.


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 4, 2020)

Edd said:


> Wildcat.



Not Wildcat


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 4, 2020)

Attitash

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 4, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Attitash
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



Correct


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2022)

Guesses?


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 10, 2022)

Jiminy?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Jiminy?


Close


----------



## DonC (Mar 10, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Close


Catamount


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2022)

DonC said:


> Catamount


Yup


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 10, 2022)

Pretty sure it's Jiminy.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Pretty sure it's Jiminy.


Agree 100%


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 10, 2022)

ALLSKIING said:


> Where is this?


SR


----------



## slatham (Mar 10, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Guesses?


That is Jiminy Peak, no question.


----------



## slatham (Mar 10, 2022)

2Planker said:


> SR


Sugarbush. Taken from Castlerock.


----------



## DonC (Mar 10, 2022)

Sure does appear to be Jiminy


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2022)

It is without question Jiminy Peak. Catamount looks very different from the air.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2022)

Okay I am probably wrong. Just the trail map looked similar to this. Jiminy it is. Sorry


----------

